# A volte ritornano ... ma non sono più gli stessi ...



## kikko64 (19 Febbraio 2016)

*A volte ritornano ... ma non sono più gli stessi ...*

Chissà se qualcuno si ricorda di me ... 
a dire la verità, non vedo la ragione per cui qualcuno dovrebbe ricordarsi di me ... 

Ero (e sottolineo "ero") solo uno dei tanti ... disperato per una classica, noiosa ed insignificante storia di tradimento : Lei traditrice seriale ... io cuore infranto ... solito deja vu.

A dire la verità non so nemmeno io perché sono qui ... ci sono capitato per caso sistemando i "preferiti" del browser ...e mi sono fatto un giro ... ho trovato nomi nuovi e "vecchie" conoscenze ... qualcuno altro non l'ho più trovato ... forse perso come mi ero perso io ... allora troppo concentrato su problemi più contingenti (avevo perso il lavoro ...) per continuare a frequentare questo posto ...

Sono passati quasi tre anni ... ma qui le storie sono sempre le stesse ... purtroppo ... 
Io invece sono cambiato ... radicalmente ... i problemi con il lavoro che mi avevano allontanato da qui, alla fine hanno "anestetizzato" i miei sentimenti ... ho smesso di "sprecare" le mie energie nel tentativo di ricostruire un rapporto di coppia che ormai aveva sostituito l'amore con l'affetto e la passione con l'indifferenza ... semplicemente ho smesso di preoccuparmene ... e mi sono concentrato su altro. 

Devo dire che questo "passaggio", per me "epocale", ha dato i sui frutti ... Lei ha sempre una parte importante nella mia vita ... ma l'altra ha riempito di passione la restante parte ...

F.

P.S. che fine ha fatto Tebe ??


----------



## Horny (19 Febbraio 2016)

cosa ha riempito la tua vita di passione?


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Chissà se qualcuno si ricorda di me ...
> a dire la verità, non vedo la ragione per cui qualcuno dovrebbe ricordarsi di me ...
> 
> Ero (e sottolineo "ero") solo uno dei tanti ... disperato per una classica, noiosa ed insignificante storia di tradimento : Lei traditrice seriale ... io cuore infranto ... solito deja vu.
> ...


Ciao bentornato  
mi sembra di capire che alla Lei si è aggiunta L'altra ?


----------



## kikko64 (19 Febbraio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> cosa ha riempito la tua vita di passione?


L'altra (donna) ...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2016)

Bentornato


----------



## kikko64 (19 Febbraio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao bentornato
> mi sembra di capire che alla Lei si è aggiunta L'altra ?


Veramente ... non credevo che qualcuno si ricordasse di me ...

con l'altra (anche lei "impegnata") il rapporto è solo e soltanto "fisico" ... siamo semplicemente l'uno la "valvola di sfogo" dell'altra e viceversa ... senza alcun coinvolgimento affettivo ... ma con una grande complicità ... 
In fin dei conti, nessuno dei due toglie nulla ai rispettivi partner "ufficiali", se non quello a cui essi stessi e per propria volontà, avevano già rinunciato da tempo .


----------



## Horny (19 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Veramente ... non credevo che qualcuno si ricordasse di me ...
> 
> con l'altra (anche lei "impegnata") il rapporto è solo e soltanto "fisico" ... siamo semplicemente l'uno la "valvola di sfogo" dell'altra e viceversa ... senza alcun coinvolgimento affettivo ... ma con una grande complicità ...
> In fin dei conti, nessuno dei due toglie nulla ai rispettivi partner "ufficiali", se non quello a cui essi stessi e per propria volontà, avevano già rinunciato da tempo .


passione e complicità senza coinvolgimento affettivo?


----------



## perplesso (19 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Chissà se qualcuno si ricorda di me ...
> a dire la verità, non vedo la ragione per cui qualcuno dovrebbe ricordarsi di me ...
> 
> Ero (e sottolineo "ero") solo uno dei tanti ... disperato per una classica, noiosa ed insignificante storia di tradimento : Lei traditrice seriale ... io cuore infranto ... solito deja vu.
> ...


Tebe ogni tanto sparisce, confidiamo che ritorni, come hai fatto tu.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> passione e complicità senza coinvolgimento affettivo?


Forse intende senza amore


----------



## oro.blu (19 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Chissà se qualcuno si ricorda di me ...
> a dire la verità, non vedo la ragione per cui qualcuno dovrebbe ricordarsi di me ...
> 
> Ero (e sottolineo "ero") solo uno dei tanti ... disperato per una classica, noiosa ed insignificante storia di tradimento : Lei traditrice seriale ... io cuore infranto ... solito deja vu.
> ...


Ciao....siccome per me sei nuovo  benvenuto


----------



## ologramma (19 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Veramente ... non credevo che qualcuno si ricordasse di me ...
> 
> con l'altra (anche lei "impegnata") il rapporto è solo e soltanto "fisico" ... siamo semplicemente l'uno la "valvola di sfogo" dell'altra e viceversa ... senza alcun coinvolgimento affettivo ... ma con una grande complicità ...
> In fin dei conti, nessuno dei due toglie nulla ai rispettivi partner "ufficiali", se non quello a cui essi stessi e per propria volontà, avevano già rinunciato da tempo .


io mi ricordo perchè ho letto la tua storia e tutti i risvolti , non abbiamo mai parlato credo e non so se ho scritto  nei tuoi trehad  mi fa piacere che tu abbia una nuova passione anche se stai in casa mi sembra di capire, peccato che hai detto che lei l'altra è impegnata perchè potevi dirglielo così anche la tua signora provava quello che tu hai passato , mi ricordo che ti diceva che era solo una storia di sesso non so se del primo o del secondo .
Avevi anche problemi di lavoro quindi se anche li hai risolto vai alla grande:up::up::up::up:


----------



## kikko64 (19 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Forse intende senza amore


Esatto ... solo sesso ... niente coinvolgimenti affettivi. 
Fra l'altro come coppie "ufficiali" ci conosciamo e ci frequentiamo anche perché abbiamo interessi sportivi comuni. 
Ovviamente i rispettivi partner sono ignari della nostra relazione.


----------



## ologramma (19 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Esatto ... solo sesso ... niente coinvolgimenti affettivi.
> Fra l'altro come coppie "ufficiali" ci conosciamo e ci frequentiamo anche perché abbiamo interessi sportivi comuni.
> Ovviamente i rispettivi partner sono ignari della nostra relazione.


come dimo a roma " adovevi fa schiattà"


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Esatto ... solo sesso ... niente coinvolgimenti affettivi. Fra l'altro come coppie "ufficiali" ci conosciamo e ci frequentiamo anche perché abbiamo interessi sportivi comuni. Ovviamente i rispettivi partner sono ignari della nostra relazione.


Complimenti. Auguri.


----------



## kikko64 (19 Febbraio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> io mi ricordo perchè ho letto la tua storia e tutti i risvolti , non abbiamo mai parlato credo e non so se ho scritto  nei tuoi trehad  mi fa piacere che tu abbia una nuova passione anche se stai in casa mi sembra di capire, peccato che hai detto che lei l'altra è impegnata perchè potevi dirglielo così anche la tua signora provava quello che tu hai passato , mi ricordo che ti diceva che era solo una storia di sesso non so se del primo o del secondo .
> Avevi anche problemi di lavoro quindi se anche li hai risolto vai alla grande:up::up::up::up:


Sinceramente non cerco "vendetta", non mi interessa affatto farle provare quello che provai io, servirebbe solo a distruggere il nostro rapporto di convivenza che ha finalmente trovato un equilibrio senza conflitti e tutto sommato tranquillo. 
Molto ha aiutato anche la mia attuale situazione professionale che, dopo i momenti tragici di circa tre anni fa, ha subito una svolta molto positiva che ha riportato anche quella tranquillità economica che sembrava perduta.
Forse sono stato solo ... fortunato.


----------



## kikko64 (19 Febbraio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> passione e complicità senza coinvolgimento affettivo?


Anch'io una volta pensavo che non fosse possibile ma ho dovuto ricredermi. 
Fuori del letto siamo solo buoni amici ... per entrambi il cuore è altrove.


----------



## angela (19 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Anch'io una volta pensavo che non fosse possibile ma ho dovuto ricredermi.
> Fuori del letto siamo solo buoni amici ... per entrambi il cuore è altrove.


Ciao, non conosco la tua storia ... ma mi intristisce quello che racconti[emoji17] 
Non riesco ad immaginare me in una situazione simile ...ma ovviamente siamo tutti diversi.


----------



## Horny (19 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Anch'io una volta pensavo che non fosse possibile ma ho dovuto ricredermi.
> Fuori del letto siamo solo buoni amici ... per entrambi il cuore è altrove.


ahhh bene.
a me non credo potrebbe capitare, purtroppo.
non conosco la tua storia.
fai sesso anche con tua moglie?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2016)

angela ha detto:


> Ciao, non conosco la tua storia ... ma mi intristisce quello che racconti[emoji17]
> Non riesco ad immaginare me in una situazione simile ...ma ovviamente siamo tutti diversi.


Meno male.


----------



## Horny (19 Febbraio 2016)

angela ha detto:


> Ciao, non conosco la tua storia ... ma mi intristisce quello che racconti[emoji17]
> Non riesco ad immaginare me in una situazione simile ...ma ovviamente siamo tutti diversi.


be', neppure me, ma perché tristezza? L'utente si descrive felice.


----------



## Mary The Philips (19 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Esatto ... solo sesso ... niente coinvolgimenti affettivi.
> Fra l'altro come coppie "ufficiali" ci conosciamo e ci frequentiamo anche perché abbiamo interessi sportivi comuni.
> Ovviamente i rispettivi partner sono ignari della nostra relazione.



Perfetti sconosciuti.


----------



## Horny (19 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Fra l'altro come coppie "ufficiali" ci conosciamo e ci frequentiamo anche perché abbiamo interessi sportivi comuni.
> Ovviamente i rispettivi partner sono ignari della nostra relazione.


ma se tua moglie disse che anche per lei con l'amante era solo sesso
dovrebbe capirti benissimo, non vedo perché mentire a qualcuno che ami,
non è carino


----------



## kikko64 (19 Febbraio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> ahhh bene.
> a me non credo potrebbe capitare, purtroppo.
> non conosco la tua storia.
> fai sesso anche con tua moglie?


se non ricordo male ... tre volte ... negli ultimi 2 anni ... lei dice di non essere interessata ... ed io rispetto la sua scelta ...


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> se non ricordo male ... tre volte ... negli ultimi 2 anni ... lei dice di non essere interessata ... ed io rispetto la sua scelta ...



Scusa ma perché state insieme?


----------



## kikko64 (19 Febbraio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> ma se tua moglie disse che anche per lei con l'amante era solo sesso
> dovrebbe capirti benissimo, non vedo perché mentire a qualcuno che ami,
> non è carino


so che quella che darò ora sarà considerata una risposta ... ipocrita :  io non mento ... ometto.

Forse se lei me lo chiedesse le direi la verità (omettendo di dirle chi è l'altra ... sono amiche) ma sono quasi convinto che preferisca ... non sapere.

Ripeto : al di là del sesso il nostro rapporto di coppia è ottimo.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> so che quella che darò ora sarà considerata una risposta ... ipocrita :  io non mento ... ometto.
> 
> Forse se lei me lo chiedesse le direi la verità (omettendo di dirle chi è l'altra ... sono amiche) ma sono quasi convinto che preferisca ... non sapere.
> 
> Ripeto : al di là del sesso il nostro rapporto di coppia è ottimo.


Cosa si riesce a raccontarsi!


----------



## kikko64 (19 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa ma perché state insieme?


E perché non dovremmo stare insieme ? a modo nostro ci vogliamo bene, molto di più di tanti altri che conosciamo, abbiamo superato insieme un sacco di difficoltà più o meno grandi, abbiamo cresciuto insieme due splendide figlie ... perché il solo sesso, o meglio la sola mancanza di sesso dovrebbe dividerci ??


----------



## kikko64 (19 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa si riesce a raccontarsi!


Brunetta, se non ricordo male, Tu c'eri quando in questo forum mi consumavo dal dolore e dalla rabbia ... 
Però ci sono cose che cambiano, noi cambiamo, le ferite con il tempo si rimarginano, restano le cicatrici a ricordare il dolore, ma il dolore ora è passato. 
In qualche modo ho girato pagina, abbiamo girato pagina e continuiamo sulla nostra strada, assieme.

Un paio di volte al mese faccio sesso con la sua amica ... che problema c'è ??


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> E perché non dovremmo stare insieme ? a modo nostro ci vogliamo bene, molto di più di tanti altri che conosciamo, abbiamo superato insieme un sacco di difficoltà più o meno grandi, abbiamo cresciuto insieme due splendide figlie ... perché il solo sesso, o meglio la sola mancanza di sesso dovrebbe dividerci ??


E il rispetto, il dialogo,, il potersi parlare a cuore aperto, l'onestà della relazione dove sono?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Brunetta, se non ricordo male, Tu c'eri quando in questo forum mi consumavo dal dolore e dalla rabbia ...
> Però ci sono cose che cambiano, noi cambiamo, le ferite con il tempo si rimarginano, restano le cicatrici a ricordare il dolore, ma il dolore ora è passato.
> In qualche modo ho girato pagina, abbiamo girato pagina e continuiamo sulla nostra strada, assieme.
> 
> Un paio di volte al mese faccio sesso con la sua amica ... che problema c'è ??


Per me sei mosso dal rancore.


----------



## disincantata (19 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> E perché non dovremmo stare insieme ? a modo nostro ci vogliamo bene, molto di più di tanti altri che conosciamo, abbiamo superato insieme un sacco di difficoltà più o meno grandi, abbiamo cresciuto insieme due splendide figlie ... perché il solo sesso, o meglio la sola mancanza di sesso dovrebbe dividerci ??



SE non hai piu' rapporti con tua moglie ed a lei sta bene così ci puo' stare, magari era meglio trovare  un estranea per farci solo sesso.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Esatto ... solo sesso ... niente coinvolgimenti affettivi.
> Fra l'altro come coppie "ufficiali" ci conosciamo e ci frequentiamo anche perché abbiamo interessi sportivi comuni.
> Ovviamente i rispettivi partner sono ignari della nostra relazione.


Ho un deja vu


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> E perché non dovremmo stare insieme ? a modo nostro ci vogliamo bene, molto di più di tanti altri che conosciamo, abbiamo superato insieme un sacco di difficoltà più o meno grandi, abbiamo cresciuto insieme due splendide figlie ... perché il solo sesso, o meglio la sola mancanza di sesso dovrebbe dividerci ??


Idem come sopra


----------



## Ecate (19 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Brunetta, se non ricordo male, Tu c'eri quando in questo forum mi consumavo dal dolore e dalla rabbia ...
> Però ci sono cose che cambiano, noi cambiamo, le ferite con il tempo si rimarginano, restano le cicatrici a ricordare il dolore, ma il dolore ora è passato.
> In qualche modo ho girato pagina, abbiamo girato pagina e continuiamo sulla nostra strada, assieme.
> 
> *Un paio di volte al mese faccio sesso con la sua amica ... che problema c'è ?*?


C'è il rischio che sembri una vendetta 
Non è un rischio da poco, soprattutto perché mi pare che tu tenga a tua moglie più di quanto non dica.
E se tu tieni a lei e lei non tiene a te questo ti mette in una posizione di debolezza estrema.
poi ci sono altre considerazioni di altro ordine ma mi pare che dal tuo punto di vista attuale siano irrilevanti


----------



## kikko64 (19 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E il rispetto, il dialogo,, il potersi parlare a cuore aperto, l'onestà della relazione dove sono?


Il dialogo ?? mai parlato tanto con mia moglie come negli ultimi due anni. 
Cosa significa "onestà della relazione" ? Sarei più onesto se accettassi l'astinenza sessuale ? La scelta di "omettere" il sesso dal nostro rapporto di coppia è stata sua, l'ha in qualche modo motivata ed io ho preso atto della sua scelta. Non credo che sapere che mi scopo un'altra le farebbe cambiare la sua opinione, certamente rovinerebbe la sua amicizia con l'altra, e probabilmente ci allontanerebbe definitivamente. 
Sei così sicura che "l'onestà della relazione" abbia una così grande importanza ?


----------



## Ecate (19 Febbraio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> be', neppure me, ma perché tristezza? L'utente si descrive felice.


Sì, però sembra che lo racconti per raccontarsela.


----------



## kikko64 (19 Febbraio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> SE non hai piu' rapporti con tua moglie ed a lei sta bene così ci puo' stare, magari era meglio trovare  un estranea per farci solo sesso.


Esattamente quello che è successo ... per una serie di motivi "l'estranea" non era poi così estranea ... ma tant'è


----------



## Ecate (19 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Esattamente quello che è successo ... per *una serie di motivi* "l'estranea" non era poi così estranea ... ma tant'è


quindi ce ne sono almeno due


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Il dialogo ?? mai parlato tanto con mia moglie come negli ultimi due anni.
> Cosa significa "onestà della relazione" ? Sarei più onesto se accettassi l'astinenza sessuale ? La scelta di "omettere" il sesso dal nostro rapporto di coppia è stata sua, l'ha in qualche modo motivata ed io ho preso atto della sua scelta. Non credo che sapere che mi scopo un'altra le farebbe cambiare la sua opinione, certamente rovinerebbe la sua amicizia con l'altra, e probabilmente ci allontanerebbe definitivamente.
> Sei così sicura che "l'onestà della relazione" abbia una così grande importanza ?


Sì.
Cambia tutto. È infatti per questo che ometti.
Il sesso per me non c'entra niente.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Sì, però sembra che lo racconti per raccontarsela.


A me non sembra.
Credo che si possa vivere una relazione così. O meglio per me é il modo migliore


----------



## kikko64 (19 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me sei mosso dal rancore.


Il rancore non c'entra ... se vuoi considerala un'esigenza "fisiologica" ... c'è chi va in palestra (anch'io a dire la verita) ... chi va al bar (io no) ... io faccio sesso con una sua amica ... punto.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2016)

Perché sei tornato a raccontare?


----------



## Ecate (19 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me non sembra.
> Credo che si possa vivere una relazione così. O meglio per me é il modo migliore


Sì, anche io lo credo
ma non mi sembra in questo caso
non è "l'altra" che accidentalmente è anche amica della moglie
è "l'amica della moglie"
peraltro è una conoscente comune
ma la chiama amica della moglie perché più incisivo


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Sì, anche io lo credo
> ma non mi sembra in questo caso
> non è "l'altra" che accidentalmente è anche amica della moglie
> è "l'amica della moglie"
> ...


Probabilmente era più amica della moglie che sua


----------



## Ecate (19 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Probabilmente era più amica della moglie che sua


Era 

a me pare che lui insista su questo
alla fine la protagonista del suo pensiero è sempre la moglie


----------



## kikko64 (19 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì.
> Cambia tutto. È infatti per questo che ometti.
> Il sesso per me non c'entra niente.


Ed invece il sesso c'entra, eccome. La mancanza di sesso aveva per me era diventata un fattore di stress che rischiava di compromettere un rapporto che molto faticosamente avevo, anzi avevamo cercato di ricostruire, riuscendoci anche abbastanza bene ... la soluzione è arrivata quasi per caso ...


----------



## kikko64 (19 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché sei tornato a raccontare?


per puro caso ... credimi ... una riunione saltata ... un po' di tempo libero.

E adesso sono qui a scrivere ... deja vu ...


----------



## kikko64 (19 Febbraio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Sì, anche io lo credo
> ma non mi sembra in questo caso
> non è "l'altra" che accidentalmente è anche amica della moglie
> è "l'amica della moglie"
> ...


"Una amica di mia moglie" non "l'amica di mia moglie" ... del resto lo è ... quindi perché nasconderlo ? 
Anzi, se non fosse stata una nostra "amica" probabilmente (sicuramente) la nostra non-relazione non sarebbe mai esistita.
Del resto io sono amico del suo compagno ...


----------



## kikko64 (19 Febbraio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Era
> 
> a me pare che lui insista su questo
> alla fine la protagonista del suo pensiero è sempre la moglie


Su questo hai perfettamente ragione, non è altro che la verità.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> "Una amica di mia moglie" non "l'amica di mia moglie" ... del resto lo è ... quindi perché nasconderlo ?
> Anzi, se non fosse stata una nostra "amica" probabilmente (sicuramente) la nostra non-relazione non sarebbe mai esistita.
> Del resto io sono amico del suo compagno ...


Ma che razza di amici!


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> per puro caso ... credimi ... una riunione saltata ... un po' di tempo libero.
> 
> E adesso sono qui a scrivere ... deja vu ...



Per me volevi trovare qualcosa: un pubblico, uno specchio per una rivincita o una ricerca di normalità.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Era
> 
> a me pare che lui insista su questo
> alla fine la protagonista del suo pensiero è sempre la moglie


E quindi? Non ti seguo
Ha detto chiaramente che è molto legato alla moglie. Non sono due cose paragonabili. Con l'altra c'è altro


----------



## JON (19 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Veramente ... non credevo che qualcuno si ricordasse di me ...
> 
> con l'altra (anche lei "impegnata") il rapporto è solo e soltanto "fisico" ... siamo semplicemente l'uno la "valvola di sfogo" dell'altra e viceversa ... senza alcun coinvolgimento affettivo ... ma con una grande complicità ...
> In fin dei conti, nessuno dei due toglie nulla ai rispettivi partner "ufficiali", se non quello a cui essi stessi e per propria volontà, avevano già rinunciato da tempo .


Anche io ricordo il tuo nick, la storia no.

Pensi che potrà durare questa nuova condizione? La ritieni una condizione di equilibrio?


----------



## spleen (19 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Ed invece il sesso c'entra, eccome. La mancanza di sesso aveva per me era diventata un fattore di stress che rischiava di compromettere un rapporto che molto faticosamente avevo, anzi avevamo cercato di ricostruire, riuscendoci anche abbastanza bene ... la soluzione è arrivata quasi per caso ...


Ciao, io non conosco la tua storia passata, ben rientrato.

Secondo me queste tre righe dicono molto di più di quello che significano letteralmente. Praticamente hai scritto che la tua relazione con tua moglie,( abbastanza ben ricostruita), dipende dal fatto che fai sesso fuori, spero tu colga il controsenso della faccenda.
Devo dedurre che se non riuscirai a fare sesso fuori per un qualsiasi motivo x il tuo matrimonio va a rotoli?


----------



## kikko64 (19 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao, io non conosco la tua storia passata, ben rientrato.
> 
> Secondo me queste tre righe dicono molto di più di quello che significano letteralmente. Praticamente hai scritto che la tua relazione con tua moglie,( abbastanza ben ricostruita), dipende dal fatto che fai sesso fuori, spero tu colga il controsenso della faccenda.
> Devo dedurre che se non riuscirai a fare sesso fuori per un qualsiasi motivo x il tuo matrimonio va a rotoli?


Allo stato attuale delle cose e volendo semplificare al massimo il concetto ... la risposta è Sì


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me volevi trovare qualcosa: un pubblico, uno specchio per una rivincita o una ricerca di normalità.


Vale per tutti quelli che scrivono qui? 
Boh


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Allo stato attuale delle cose e volendo semplificare al massimo il concetto ... la risposta è Sì


Eri andato bene fino ad ora. Quotavo tutto. Qui mi fermo però


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vale per tutti quelli che scrivono qui?
> Boh


Beh sì.
Ognuno arriva per una ragione.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (19 Febbraio 2016)

*Brunetta ...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che razza di amici!


... se è stato coniato il termine trombamico un motivo ci sarà 
... non credi?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Beh sì.
> Ognuno arriva per una ragione.


Il mettersi in vetrina 
Perché io non vedo questo in Kikko


----------



## kikko64 (19 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me volevi trovare qualcosa: un pubblico, uno specchio per una rivincita o una ricerca di normalità.


Vabbè ... ho capito ... qui se qualcuno scrive che è affranto dal dolore, che soffre come un cane, che vuole andare via e lasciare tutto ... allora va bene, 
Se invece io scrivo che in qualche modo ho trovato "una quadra" ad una situazione che solo qualche anno fa credevo perduta, allora sono solo in cerca di un "pubblico", di una "rivincita" di uno "specchio" in cui riflettermi ??? 

forse è meglio se me ne torno da dove sono venuto ... Ci si ritrova fra qualche anno ... forse.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Vabbè ... ho capito ... qui se qualcuno scrive che è affranto dal dolore, che soffre come un cane, che vuole andare via e lasciare tutto ... allora va bene,
> Se invece io scrivo che in qualche modo ho trovato "una quadra" ad una situazione che solo qualche anno fa credevo perduta, allora sono solo in cerca di un "pubblico", di una "rivincita" di uno "specchio" in cui riflettermi ???
> 
> forse è meglio se me ne torno da dove sono venuto ... Ci si ritrova fra qualche anno ... forse.


Io sono stata ignorata apposta?
Chiedo eh 
E resta per favore


----------



## Anonimo1523 (19 Febbraio 2016)

*SI*



farfalla ha detto:


> Il mettersi in vetrina
> Perché io non vedo questo in Kikko


Potrebbe essere .... come lo sfogarsi, il confrontarsi, il cazzeggiare, il cercare amici, amanti, scopate .... pecore e farfalle


----------



## kikko64 (19 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io sono stata ignorata apposta?
> Chiedo eh
> E resta per favore


No Farfalla non ti ho ignorato ...
per la risposta un po' semplicistica di prima ... semplicemente mi era passata la voglia di argomentare ... l'ho anche scritto che era una risposta "semplicistica" ...


----------



## Anonimo1523 (19 Febbraio 2016)

*QUOTO*



kikko64 ha detto:


> Vabbè ... ho capito ... qui se qualcuno scrive che è affranto dal dolore, che soffre come un cane, che vuole andare via e lasciare tutto ... allora va bene,
> Se invece io scrivo che in qualche modo ho trovato "una quadra" ad una situazione che solo qualche anno fa credevo perduta, allora sono solo in cerca di un "pubblico", di una "rivincita" di uno "specchio" in cui riflettermi ???
> 
> forse è meglio se me ne torno da dove sono venuto ... Ci si ritrova fra qualche anno ... forse.


QUOTO.


----------



## JON (19 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Vabbè ... ho capito ... qui se qualcuno scrive che è affranto dal dolore, che soffre come un cane, che vuole andare via e lasciare tutto ... allora va bene,
> Se invece io scrivo che in qualche modo ho trovato "una quadra" ad una situazione che solo qualche anno fa credevo perduta, allora sono solo in cerca di un "pubblico", di una "rivincita" di uno "specchio" in cui riflettermi ???
> 
> forse è meglio se me ne torno da dove sono venuto ... Ci si ritrova fra qualche anno ... forse.


Personalmente ho pensato che tu abbia sofferto abbastanza in passato, e che attualmente stai vivendo gli strascichi della storia con tua moglie. Perciò ti chiedevo quanto e come considerassi "vero" quello che stai vivendo


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Eri andato bene fino ad ora. Quotavo tutto. Qui mi fermo però


:rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (19 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Vabbè ... ho capito ... qui se qualcuno scrive che è affranto dal dolore, che soffre come un cane, che vuole andare via e lasciare tutto ... allora va bene,
> Se invece io scrivo che in qualche modo ho trovato "una quadra" ad una situazione che solo qualche anno fa credevo perduta, allora sono solo in cerca di un "pubblico", di una "rivincita" di uno "specchio" in cui riflettermi ???
> 
> forse è meglio se me ne torno da dove sono venuto ... Ci si ritrova fra qualche anno ... forse.


nah.   hai fatto bene a tornare.    è un'angolazione della questione che mancava da tempo.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> nah.   hai fatto bene a tornare.    è un'angolazione della questione che mancava da tempo.


Quoto


----------



## kikko64 (19 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Personalmente ho pensato che tu abbia sofferto abbastanza in passato, e che attualmente stai vivendo gli strascichi della storia con tua moglie. Perciò ti chiedevo quanto e come considerassi "vero" quello che stai vivendo


Non so dirti quanto sia "vero" quello che sto vivendo ... per il momento funziona ... e dopo quello che ho passato (non solo sentimentalmente) mi basta e avanza.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Vabbè ... ho capito ... qui se qualcuno scrive che è affranto dal dolore, che soffre come un cane, che vuole andare via e lasciare tutto ... allora va bene,
> Se invece io scrivo che in qualche modo ho trovato "una quadra" ad una situazione che solo qualche anno fa credevo perduta, allora sono solo in cerca di un "pubblico", di una "rivincita" di uno "specchio" in cui riflettermi ???
> 
> forse è meglio se me ne torno da dove sono venuto ... Ci si ritrova fra qualche anno ... forse.


Se uno sta male cerca un conforto.
Se sta bene no.
Tu la prima volta eri in quella fase, adesso non hai bisogno di conforto.
Non è un accusa.
Se preferisci non dico niente.
Hai trovato la soluzione migliore!


----------



## JON (19 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Non so dirti quanto sia "vero" quello che sto vivendo ... per il momento funziona ... e dopo quello che ho passato (non solo sentimentalmente) mi basta e avanza.


Che funziona è chiaro ed è comprensibile. Ma lo sai, sta roba prima o poi finisce...credo. Non ti chiedi mai come sarebbe in quel caso e cosa ti resterebbe?


----------



## JON (19 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se uno sta male cerca un conforto.
> Se sta bene no.
> Tu la prima volta eri in quella fase, adesso non hai bisogno di conforto.
> Non è un accusa.
> ...


E' una soluzione. Più che migliore è palliativa.


----------



## kikko64 (19 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Che funziona è chiaro ed è comprensibile. Ma lo sai, sta roba prima o poi finisce...credo. Non ti chiedi mai come sarebbe in quel caso e cosa ti resterebbe?


Carpe Diem ... non ho un'altra risposta da dare.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> E' una soluzione. Più che migliore è palliativa.


Il migliore era scherzoso perché non ha voglia di critiche.
Ma non è che gli altri abbiano tutti la soluzione ideale.
Ora come ora non vorrei un uomo in casa. Ma una persona con cui stai bene non è un uomo è l'uomo.
Per cui ognuno sta come sta e cerca di stare il meglio possibile.


----------



## JON (19 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Carpe Diem ... non ho un'altra risposta da dare.


Ti capisco. Ma i problemi che con tua moglie hai "archiviato" stanno sempre li, è solo questo che vorrei sottolineare. Ma non sto criticandoli, tantomeno tentando di metterti in difficoltà.


----------



## angela (19 Febbraio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> be', neppure me, ma perché tristezza? L'utente si descrive felice.


non condivido questo concetto di felicità ... ma se funziona per tutti e quattro i componenti del gioco ...figuriamoci ... Va benissimo. Credo poco a questi giochi però ...


----------



## JON (20 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il migliore era scherzoso perché non ha voglia di critiche.
> Ma non è che gli altri abbiano tutti la soluzione ideale.
> Ora come ora non vorrei un uomo in casa. Ma una persona con cui stai bene non è un uomo è l'uomo.
> Per cui ognuno sta come sta e cerca di stare il meglio possibile.


Si avevo capito che eri ironica.
Penso che non bisogna tralasciare il perché e come kikko è arrivato a questo punto.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Si avevo capito che eri ironica.
> Penso che non bisogna tralasciare il perché e come kikko è arrivato a questo punto.


Ma non ne ha voglia, né interesse.


----------



## spleen (20 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Allo stato attuale delle cose e volendo semplificare al massimo il concetto ... la risposta è Sì


Ho capito, hai trovato un equilibrio che non ti fa soffrire insomma.

Spero che tu consideri anche tutta la precarietà di questa situazione, oltre al fatto che comunque è un ripiego per il malfunzionamento del tuo rapporto. (Ma credo tu lo abbia già capito ampiamente).

Poi effettivamente ci sarebbe qualcosina da dire anche sulla faccenda delle amicizie, non credi?
Tu ti scopi "l'amica" di tua moglie. Sei "amico" del suo compagno. Tua moglie da quel che ho capito in passato ha avuto degli "amici".... e via discorrendo.
Mi verrebbe da dire qualcosa sull' autenticità del concetto di amicizia tra di voi e dentro di voi, ma forse non è il caso.

Beh credo che tu ti sia scavato una tana, un posticino per stare al calduccio durante questo inverno delle relazioni e delle disillusioni, ma spero tu ti renda conto che è solo una tana provvisoria.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (20 Febbraio 2016)

*QUOTO*



kikko64 ha detto:


> Carpe Diem ... non ho un'altra risposta da dare.


Carpe Diem ... sei stai bene continua.


----------



## oro.blu (20 Febbraio 2016)

Ogni volta che arriva qualcuno di nuovo (o vecchio) escono delle storie incredibili ( era incredibile anche la mia)

Veramente mi chiedo, dove ho vissuto tutti questi anni?? 

Ogni storia alla fine nasconde un altra storia, un pochino più dolorosa. 

Chissà se è anche il tuo caso


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Carpe Diem ... sei stai bene continua.


Glielo dico anch'io perché questo vuole.
Ma non è granché come filosofia, interpretata in questo modo, perché va bene anche per un serial killer.


----------



## kikko64 (20 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Glielo dico anch'io perché questo vuole.
> Ma non è granché come filosofia, interpretata in questo modo, perché va bene anche per un serial killer.


Quando ieri, per puro caso, mi sono ritrovato qui e mi sono deciso a scrivere volevo solamente aggiungere un altro capitolo alla mia storia... non l'epilogo ... solo un altro capitolo. 
In passato qui dentro ho raccontato molto di me ed ho scritto molto sulle storie di altri ... ho sempre cercato solo di essere coerente con me stesso ... 
Qualche anno fa scrissi che molti di noi approdavano su questo "scoglio" di parole come un naufrago dopo una tempesta ... malconcio, confuso, spaventato, arrabbiato per aver perso tutto ... e qui incontravano altri naufraghi che, per una ragione o per un'altra, si erano comunque aggrappati a questo pezzo di terraferma in mezzo al mare in tempesta, per cercare di salvarsi ... con la speranza di salvarsi. 
Ovviamente fra naufraghi ci si da una mano, ci si conforta ed aiuta a vicenda, ma bisogna sempre considerare il fatto che il vero ed unico obiettivo di un sopravvissuto, di ogni sopravvissuto, oltre a quello di continuare a sopravvivere, è quello di trovare una via di fuga, una via di salvezza per tornare in quel mondo da cui la tempesta lo ha, spesso brutalmente, scaraventato via.
Ecco cosa cerca chi arriva qui, dopo lo smarrimento, il dolore, la rabbia, cerca qualcuno che lo aiuti a costruire la sua "zattera" per ritornare a casa ... perché ognuno di noi ha bisogno di costruire la propria zattera "personale" ... non ci si può salvare salendo sulla zattera costruita da qualcun altro ... gli altri possono aiutarci a costruirla, magari con la loro esperienza fatta di tentativi di fuga non riusciti ... ma la zattera ognuno di noi deve costruirsela da solo ... e sperare che tenga il mare e riesca a riportarci indietro ... 

Io la mia zattera me la sono costruita, anche con l'aiuto dei naufraghi che ho incontrato qui ... per il momento tiene il mare e mi dà una speranza di salvezza ... male che vada tornerò su questo scoglio ... e ricomincerò daccapo.

Il giorno che ci stancheremo di costruire zattere saremo perduti ...


----------



## Ecate (20 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> E quindi? Non ti seguo
> Ha detto chiaramente che è molto legato alla moglie. Non sono due cose paragonabili. Con l'altra c'è altro


Certo
l'amicizia con la moglie mi è sembrata un motivo in più per intrecciare la relazione.
Forse la moglie è così indifferente alla loro dimensione di coppia che l'unico modo per sentire di "fargliela grossa" è con un amica comune.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Quando ieri, per puro caso, mi sono ritrovato qui e mi sono deciso a scrivere volevo solamente aggiungere un altro capitolo alla mia storia... non l'epilogo ... solo un altro capitolo.
> In passato qui dentro ho raccontato molto di me ed ho scritto molto sulle storie di altri ... ho sempre cercato solo di essere coerente con me stesso ...
> Qualche anno fa scrissi che molti di noi approdavano su questo "scoglio" di parole come un naufrago dopo una tempesta ... malconcio, confuso, spaventato, arrabbiato per aver perso tutto ... e qui incontravano altri naufraghi che, per una ragione o per un'altra, si erano comunque aggrappati a questo pezzo di terraferma in mezzo al mare in tempesta, per cercare di salvarsi ... con la speranza di salvarsi.
> Ovviamente fra naufraghi ci si da una mano, ci si conforta ed aiuta a vicenda, ma bisogna sempre considerare il fatto che il vero ed unico obiettivo di un sopravvissuto, di ogni sopravvissuto, oltre a quello di continuare a sopravvivere, è quello di trovare una via di fuga, una via di salvezza per tornare in quel mondo da cui la tempesta lo ha, spesso brutalmente, scaraventato via.
> ...



Molto bello e molto vero.
Però poi bisogna approdare da qualche parte. Il rischio è di trovarsi in un'altra tempesta su una zattera.
Però finché il tempo tiene, va bene.


----------



## kikko64 (20 Febbraio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Certo
> l'amicizia con la moglie mi è sembrata un motivo in più per intrecciare la relazione.
> Forse la moglie è così indifferente alla loro dimensione di coppia che l'unico modo per sentire di "fargliela grossa" è con un amica comune.


io di psicologia capisco poco o niente ... ma nella mia relazione non c'è nessuna motivazione di rivalsa ... con mia moglie ho trovato un equilibrio ... magari sarà instabile ... ma sempre equilibrio è ...

Sulla questione dell'amica poi vorrei ribadire ancora una volta che è un fattore puramente accidentale ... ci si conosceva da anni ... da prima della "grande crisi" ... e per anni non ci siamo mai neanche sfiorati ... siamo finiti in un letto quasi per caso ... poteva essere un'altra ... per me non sarebbe cambiato nulla ...


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Certo
> l'amicizia con la moglie mi è sembrata un motivo in più per intrecciare la relazione.
> Forse la moglie è così indifferente alla loro dimensione di coppia che l'unico modo per sentire di "fargliela grossa" è con un amica comune.


Io penso invece che il fatto che sia un'amica é irrilevante.


----------



## kikko64 (20 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Molto bello e molto vero.
> Però poi bisogna approdare da qualche parte. Il rischio è di trovarsi in un'altra tempesta su una zattera.
> Però finché il tempo tiene, va bene.


Un naufrago può solo costruire una zattera ... non un transatlantico ... e sperare ...


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> io di psicologia capisco poco o niente ... ma nella mia relazione non c'è nessuna motivazione di rivalsa ... con mia moglie ho trovato un equilibrio ... magari sarà instabile ... ma sempre equilibrio è ...
> 
> Sulla questione dell'amica poi vorrei ribadire ancora una volta che è un fattore puramente accidentale ... ci si conosceva da anni ... da prima della "grande crisi" ... e per anni non ci siamo mai neanche sfiorati ... siamo finiti in un letto quasi per caso ... poteva essere un'altra ... per me non sarebbe cambiato nulla ...


Magari più che non capirci non la apllichi a tutto. Viva Dio per questo
Per il resto quoto


----------



## kikko64 (20 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Magari più che non capirci non la apllichi a tutto. Viva Dio per questo
> Per il resto quoto


Io non ho il tempo per pensare a come viverla la vita ... ho a malapena quello per viverla ...


----------



## ologramma (20 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Io non ho il tempo per pensare a come viverla la vita ... ho a malapena quello per viverla ...


che dire soddisfatto tu per riflesso lo sono anche io per le motivazioni che adduci, ricordo il tuo dispiacere e quindi ora se hai ritrovato la pace ne sono contento , non è il mio caso perchè ero sulla altra parte della barricata , ora quindi anche la tua si è spostata sei un traditore anche tu  quindi altre aspettative:up:


----------



## spleen (20 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Magari più che non capirci non la apllichi a tutto. Viva Dio per questo
> Per il resto quoto


La psicologia non è una disciplina per scazzati perditempo, è una disciplina che restituisce la comprensione della - realtà - dei rapporti umani.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> La psicologia non è una disciplina per scazzati perditempo, è una disciplina che restituisce la comprensione della - realtà - dei rapporti umani.


Vero, ma chiedo non può essere anche l'esperienza intesa proprio come il fluire degli anni e degli eventi che può far comprendere il valore e le pieghe nascoste nei rapporti umani ? 
Buongiorno splenuccio


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> La psicologia non è una disciplina per scazzati perditempo, è una disciplina che restituisce la comprensione della - realtà - dei rapporti umani.


Dove ho scritto che è per perditempo?
Sono stata anche io in cura da una psicologa per parecchio tempo e ci andrei ancora se non fosse una questione economica.
Quello che però non capisco é cercare sempre una motivazione anche dove a volte semplicemente è successo e basta senza chissà quale arcano pensiero incosciente.
Scopa con l'amica della moglie perché si è creata l'occasione per farlo con lei esattamente come è capitato a me.
L'essere amici o meno era casomai un deterrente che pensava.


----------



## kikko64 (20 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> La psicologia non è una disciplina per scazzati perditempo, è una disciplina che restituisce la comprensione della - realtà - dei rapporti umani.


Mai pensato una cosa del genere ... anzi ... purtroppo io nella vita faccio un altro mestiere e non mi rimane il tempo per occuparmi anche di psicologia ... sono però grato a coloro che spendono la loro vita per farlo e che in passato mi hanno anche aiutato a comprendere un po' la mia ...


----------



## spleen (20 Febbraio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vero,* ma chiedo non può essere anche l'esperienza intesa proprio come il fluire degli anni e degli eventi che può far comprendere il valore e le pieghe nascoste nei rapporti umani ?*
> Buongiorno splenuccio


Asssssolutamente si.

Buongiorno mia cara.


----------



## spleen (20 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Mai pensato una cosa del genere ... anzi ... purtroppo io nella vita faccio un altro mestiere e non mi rimane il tempo per occuparmi anche di psicologia ... *sono però grato a coloro che spendono la loro vita per farlo e che in passato mi hanno anche aiutato a comprendere un po' la mia* ...


lo so, non dirlo a me guarda. Devo ringraziare il cielo comunque anche di aver trovato sto "postaccio" che mi è servito molto a capire cose di me.

E' ancora leggibile la tua storia passata?


----------



## spleen (20 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dove ho scritto che è per perditempo?
> Sono stata anche io in cura da una psicologa per parecchio tempo e ci andrei ancora se non fosse una questione economica.
> *Quello che però non capisco é cercare sempre una motivazione anche dove a volte semplicemente è successo e basta senza chissà quale arcano pensiero incosciente.*
> Scopa con l'amica della moglie perché si è creata l'occasione per farlo con lei esattamente come è capitato a me.
> L'essere amici o meno era casomai un deterrente che pensava.


Eh ma sai, io sono un infamissimo determinista che deve sempre fare le pulci a tutto.


----------



## kikko64 (20 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> lo so, non dirlo a me guarda. Devo ringraziare il cielo comunque anche di aver trovato sto "postaccio" che mi è servito molto a capire cose di me.
> 
> E' ancora leggibile la tua storia passata?


non lo so, non credo ... era il 2012
Mi hai incuriosito ... adesso provo a vedere cosa trovo ... rileggermi potrebbe essere un cosa interessante ...


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Eh ma sai, io sono un infamissimo determinista che deve sempre fare le pulci a tutto.


Non pensoi questo di te
Sono appena sveglia e non capisco faccine e parte se sei ironico oppure no. Nel caso non volevo offendere nessuno solo che a volte la vita mi sembra già abbastanza pesante per non dover cercare una motivazione anche del perché ho messo il pigiama rosa invece di quello grigio


----------



## ologramma (20 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> non lo so, non credo ... era il 2012
> Mi hai incuriosito ... adesso provo a vedere cosa trovo ... rileggermi potrebbe essere un cosa interessante ...


sei rimasto a memoria dei posteri c'è tutto


----------



## spleen (20 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non pensi questo di te
> Sono appena sveglia e non capisco faccine e parte se sei ironico oppure no. Nel caso non volevo offendere nessuno solo che a volte la vita mi sembra già abbastanza pesante per non dover cercare una motivazione anche del perché ho messo il pigiama rosa invece di quello grigio


Stamattina so ironico, è una splendida giornata, c' è il sole, è sabato e ho appena litigato con mia moglie.


----------



## Horny (20 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Un paio di volte al mese faccio sesso con la sua amica ... che problema c'è ??


un paio di volte al mese che passione è?
(allora non mi stupisce più l'assenza di sentimenti)


----------



## kikko64 (20 Febbraio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> sei rimasto a memoria dei posteri c'è tutto


Tutto iniziò così http://www.tradimento.net/58-privee/16553-vorrei-solo-ricominciare-a-…-respirare?highlight=

A Dubai non ci andai ... nel 2013 persi il lavoro ... sempre ne 2013 nel ritrovai uno migliore ... nel 2016 mi scopo un'altra ... 

... quello che ho riletto più volentieri è quello che ho scritto qui :

http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/16595-odio-i-cellulari/page7

Ed infatti, quasi inconsciamente e del tutto casualmente, nel rapporto con la mia "trombamica" (chiamiamola con il suo nome una buona volta) il cellulare non lo utilizzo mai (ci chiamiamo solo con i rispettivi telefono fissi dell'ufficio).

I naufraghi imparano a sopravvivere dagli errori degli altri ...


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Stamattina so ironico, è una splendida giornata, c' è il sole, è sabato e ho appena litigato con mia moglie.


Splendida giornata c'è il sole é sabato e non ho litigato con mio marito solo perché quando mi sono svegliata era già andato al lavoro


----------



## Horny (20 Febbraio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Sì, però sembra che lo racconti per raccontarsela.


questa è l'impressione che dà.


----------



## kikko64 (20 Febbraio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> un paio di volte al mese che passione è?
> (allora non mi stupisce più l'assenza di sentimenti)


semplicemente ... di più non è materialmente possibile ... piuttosto di niente, meglio piuttosto ...


----------



## ologramma (20 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Tutto iniziò così http://www.tradimento.net/58-privee/16553-vorrei-solo-ricominciare-a-…-respirare?highlight=
> 
> A Dubai non ci andai ... nel 2013 persi il lavoro ... sempre ne 2013 nel ritrovai uno migliore ... nel 2016 mi scopo un'altra ...
> 
> ...


la tua amica o trombamica come tu la chiami , sa dei tradimenti di tua moglie?


----------



## kikko64 (20 Febbraio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> questa è l'impressione che dà.


Credo che per tutti qui dentro il primo obiettivo è stato "raccontarsela" ... un modo per "esorcizzare" il dolore ... per guardarsi dentro e per cercare di darsi delle risposte ... risposte che _*poi*_ cerchiamo nelle parole degli altri ...

Molto semplicemente, senza ipocrisia, ammettiamolo ... anche nel dolore in fondo tutti siamo un po' narcisisti ... e spesso cerchiamo di mostrarci migliori di quello che siamo ... e lo facciamo prima di tutto con noi stessi.


----------



## spleen (20 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Tutto iniziò così http://www.tradimento.net/58-privee/16553-vorrei-solo-ricominciare-a-…-respirare?highlight=
> 
> A Dubai non ci andai ... nel 2013 persi il lavoro ... sempre ne 2013 nel ritrovai uno migliore ... nel 2016 mi scopo un'altra ...
> 
> ...


Ho letto quello che ti è successo, per la miseria, che situazione!

E da allora lei ti è rimasta fedele?


----------



## Horny (20 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> i ... siamo finiti in un letto quasi per caso ... *poteva essere un'altra ... per me non sarebbe cambiato nulla *...


vedi come siamo diversi, a me questo azzererebbe
qualsiasi passione e complicità.
tu sei più fortunato


----------



## kikko64 (20 Febbraio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> la tua amica o trombamica come tu la chiami , sa dei tradimenti di tua moglie?


No ... pochi sanno della mia storia ... e la maggior parte sono ... qui.


----------



## spleen (20 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Splendida giornata c'è il sole é sabato e non ho litigato con mio marito solo perché quando mi sono svegliata *era già andato al lavoro*


Sono anch' io al lavoro, ma oggi mi sa che mi riesce poco.


----------



## kikko64 (20 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ho letto quello che ti è successo, per la miseria, che situazione!
> 
> E da allora lei ti è rimasta fedele?


Sì ... credo ... boh ... ho smesso di interessarmi della cosa ...

Una volta le ho chiesto se il suo "disinteresse" nei riguardi del sesso era solo nei miei confronti o "in assoluto" e lei mi rispose semplicemente che il sesso non le interessava più ...


----------



## JON (20 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Tutto iniziò così http://www.tradimento.net/58-privee/16553-vorrei-solo-ricominciare-a-…-respirare?highlight=
> 
> A Dubai non ci andai ... nel 2013 persi il lavoro ... sempre ne 2013 nel ritrovai uno migliore ... nel 2016 mi scopo un'altra ...
> 
> ...


Adesso ricordo. Comunque quello che hai passato e la sofferenza imposta era ed è tangibile


----------



## Pazzesco (20 Febbraio 2016)

non riesco ad immaginare una relazione di coppia stabile e serena senza una serie di ingredienti essenziali, tra cui l'onestà e anche il sesso.

Parto dalla cosa più banale: se da domani iniziassi a non chiedere a ia moglie di fare sesso, tempo pochi giorni e per lei sarebbe chiarissimo cosa sta succedendo. E me ne chiederebbe conto.

Per me a volte è utile nascondersi scientemente dietro un dito ed aspettare, godersi (come è stato detto qui da altri) il tempo bello, fino a quando il mare non ingrossi di nuovo


----------



## kikko64 (20 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Adesso ricordo. Comunque quello che hai passato e la sofferenza imposta era ed è tangibile


Come ho già scritto, le cicatrici restano a ricordarci il dolore ... ma il dolore passa ... 

Continuare ad "annegare" nel mare del dolore non serve ... meglio costruirsi una zattera e provare a galleggiarci sopra ...


----------



## Pazzesco (20 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Per me a volte è utile nascondersi scientemente dietro un dito ed aspettare, godersi (come è stato detto qui da altri) il tempo bello, fino a quando il mare non ingrossi di nuovo


a latere
non credo sia la soluzione giusta


----------



## kikko64 (20 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> non riesco ad immaginare una relazione di coppia stabile e serena senza una serie di ingredienti essenziali, tra cui l'onestà e anche il sesso.
> 
> Parto dalla cosa più banale: se da domani iniziassi a non chiedere a ia moglie di fare sesso, tempo pochi giorni e per lei sarebbe chiarissimo cosa sta succedendo. E me ne chiederebbe conto.
> 
> Per me a volte è utile nascondersi scientemente dietro un dito ed aspettare, godersi (come è stato detto qui da altri) il tempo bello, fino a quando il mare non ingrossi di nuovo


Io smisi di chiederle di fare sesso quando mi resi conto che la risposta sarebbe stata sempre negativa ... ne parlammo a lungo e capii che, per lei, non doversi più negare sarebbe stata una "liberazione" ... e così avvenne.
Dopo circa un anno mi ritrovai a letto con l'altra ...


----------



## JON (20 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Come ho già scritto, le cicatrici restano a ricordarci il dolore ... ma il dolore passa ...
> 
> *Continuare ad "annegare" nel mare del dolore non serve ... meglio costruirsi una zattera e provare a galleggiarci sopra *...


Su questo hai ragione. E la similitudine del naufrago è più che calzante, più che annegare nel mare piuttosto il problema è non vedere la terra ferma ed avere contemporaneamente il timore che non ce ne sia proprio. Comprendo bene il senso che acquisisce quella zattera.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Io smisi di chiederle di fare sesso quando mi resi conto che la risposta sarebbe stata sempre negativa ... ne parlammo a lungo e capii che, per lei, non doversi più negare sarebbe stata una "liberazione" ... e così avvenne.
> Dopo circa un anno mi ritrovai a letto con l'altra ...


Quanto ti capisco.... 
E da allora le cose tra voi vanno meglio?


----------



## Ecate (20 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io penso invece che il fatto che sia un'amica é irrilevante.


Glie lo auguro 
se è così il pericolo "bomba a orologeria" è molto ridotto


----------



## kikko64 (20 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> a latere
> non credo sia la soluzione giusta


E qual'è la soluzione giusta ?? Esiste una soluzione giusta ?? c'è una soluzione più giusta di un'altra ??

Le soluzioni che noi troviamo per i nostri problemi sono sempre figlie di compromessi e di momenti contingenti ...

Personalmente non mi piacciono quelli che sostengono di conoscere "la soluzione giusta" ... sono come quelli che vendono il metodo "matematico" per prevedere le estrazioni dei numeri del lotto !!


----------



## Ecate (20 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Credo che per tutti qui dentro il primo obiettivo è stato "raccontarsela" ... un modo per "esorcizzare" il dolore ... per guardarsi dentro e per cercare di darsi delle risposte ... risposte che _*poi*_ cerchiamo nelle parole degli altri ...
> 
> Molto semplicemente, senza ipocrisia, ammettiamolo ... anche nel dolore in fondo tutti siamo un po' narcisisti ... e spesso cerchiamo di mostrarci migliori di quello che siamo ... e lo facciamo prima di tutto con noi stessi.


Sì 
solo che a volte ciò che ci fa star bene al momento ci impedisce di capire che siamo pronti per affrontare altro
che ci farà stare ancora meglio
 PS: bel post :up:


----------



## kikko64 (20 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quanto ti capisco....
> E da allora le cose tra voi vanno meglio?


Io credo di sì ... il nostro rapporto si è consolidato su altre "fondamenta" ... anzi direi che dal punto di vista affettivo è decisamente migliorato ... mi piace definirlo "amore".


----------



## JON (20 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Io smisi di chiederle di fare sesso quando mi resi conto che la risposta sarebbe stata sempre negativa ... ne parlammo a lungo e capii che, per lei, non doversi più negare sarebbe stata una "liberazione" ... e così avvenne.
> Dopo circa un anno mi ritrovai a letto con l'altra ...


Kikko, non prenderla a male, sono solo considerazioni.
Credo che la vostra situazione sia tranquillamente peggiorata in un nuovo equilibrio. Le distanze che hai preso hanno controbilanciato le bordate che hai incassato, ma vi allontanano tanto di più. Sono solo considerazioni, perché le difficoltà oggettive e virtuali che provi sono tangibili e condivisibili. Ti si potrebbe consigliare qualsiasi cosa, ma alla fine la zattera, è vero, te la costruisci solo tu e puoi farlo solo tu per te.

Secondo me dovreste tornare in terapia. C'è un aspetto di tua mogli che all'epoca faceva intravedere uno spiraglio, ovvero l'accusa rivoltati per aver rovinato tutto invadendo la sua privacy. Evidentemente era convinta di far "campare" la famiglia mentre conviveva con i suoi segreti. Forse c'è ancora una fede a cui aggrapparsi per cancellare il passato, dovreste farlo insieme, più lei che tu direi.


----------



## Pazzesco (20 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Io smisi di chiederle di fare sesso quando mi resi conto che la risposta sarebbe stata sempre negativa ... ne parlammo a lungo e capii che, per lei, non doversi più negare sarebbe stata una "liberazione" ... e così avvenne.
> Dopo circa un anno mi ritrovai a letto con l'altra ...





kikko64 ha detto:


> E qual'è la soluzione giusta ?? Esiste una soluzione giusta ?? c'è una soluzione più giusta di un'altra ??


avessi la verità in tasca non sarei qui

sono un illuso idealista a pensare che da qualche parte c'è un persona cui io possa piacere integralmente? (...sempre semplificando, sesso incluso?)

Ecco per me la soluzione è cercare QUELLA persona, a ME non basta un patchwork di donne: una con cui vivere, una con cui raccontarsi la verità, una con cui andare a letto, una che venga a piangere allo stadio a vedere Inter - Chievo... (l'ultimo desiderio non è mandatario).

Le devo cercare a 50 anni? Ok 
La devo riscoprire nella donna che mi ha tradito? forse

o forse ancora la cosa migliore, se non giusta, è consumarsi nella sterile ricerca!


----------



## Pazzesco (20 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Kikko, non prenderla a male, sono solo considerazioni.
> Credo che la vostra situazione sia tranquillamente peggiorata in un nuovo equilibrio. Le distanze che hai preso hanno controbilanciato le bordate che hai incassato, ma vi allontanano tanto di più. Sono solo considerazioni, perché le difficoltà oggettive e virtuali che provi sono tangibili e condivisibili. Ti si potrebbe consigliare qualsiasi cosa, ma alla fine la zattera, è vero, te la costruisci solo tu e puoi farlo solo tu per te.
> 
> Secondo me dovreste tornare in terapia. C'è un aspetto di tua mogli che all'epoca faceva intravedere uno spiraglio, ovvero l'accusa rivoltati per aver rovinato tutto invadendo la sua privacy. Evidentemente era convinta di far "campare" la famiglia mentre conviveva con i suoi segreti. Forse c'è ancora una fede a cui aggrapparsi per cancellare il passato, dovreste farlo insieme, più lei che tu direi.


lato mio sono (tragicamente ) d'accordo


----------



## JON (20 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> lato mio sono (tragicamente ) d'accordo


Credo che solo chi ci è passato può comprendere appieno la situazione di kikko e le sue difficoltà.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Io credo di sì ... il nostro rapporto si è consolidato su altre "fondamenta" ... anzi direi che dal punto di vista affettivo è decisamente migliorato ... mi piace definirlo "amore".


Dal cell non posso darti verdi


----------



## kikko64 (20 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> avessi la verità in tasca non sarei qui


Guarda che qui non ci sarebbe nessuno ...



Pazzesco ha detto:


> sono un illuso idealista a pensare che da qualche parte c'è un persona cui io possa piacere integralmente? (...sempre semplificando, sesso incluso?)


Dal mio punto di vista ... Sì, sei un illuso ... la vita è fatta di compromessi ... tutto sta a decidere quanti siamo disposti ad accettarne.



Pazzesco ha detto:


> Ecco per me la soluzione è cercare QUELLA persona, a ME non basta un patchwork di donne: una con cui vivere, una con cui raccontarsi la verità, una con cui andare a letto, una che venga a piangere allo stadio a vedere Inter - Chievo... (l'ultimo desiderio non è mandatario).
> 
> Le devo cercare a 50 anni? Ok
> La devo riscoprire nella donna che mi ha tradito? forse
> ...


Io non conosco la soluzione giusta ... non so nemmeno se quella che ho trovato io sia la soluzione giusta ... ma al momento non ne ho un'altra ... io con quella che mi ha tradito ci convivo ancora ... ed il nostro rapporto è sicuramente migliore di quello che avevamo 5 anni fa ... non mi faccio grandi domande e forse nemmeno grandi illusioni ...finchè dura ...


----------



## Pazzesco (20 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Io credo di sì ... il nostro rapporto si è consolidato su altre "fondamenta" ... anzi direi che dal punto di vista affettivo è decisamente migliorato ... mi piace definirlo "amore".


sono onestamente felice per te


----------



## Pazzesco (20 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Guarda che qui non ci sarebbe nessuno ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io invece non ho mai creduto ai compromessi, forieri -sempre secondo me- di declino delle sane ambizioni e della ricerca del meglio

morirò da illuso convinto, ma senza rimpianti


----------



## Horny (20 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> io invece non ho mai creduto ai compromessi, forieri -sempre secondo me- di declino delle sane ambizioni e della ricerca del meglio
> 
> morirò da illuso convinto, ma senza rimpianti


neppure io.
però vive meglio chi si convince.


----------



## kikko64 (20 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> io invece non ho mai creduto ai compromessi, forieri -sempre secondo me- di declino delle sane ambizioni e della ricerca del meglio
> 
> morirò da illuso convinto, ma senza rimpianti


Meglio avere dei rimorsi che dei rimpianti ...

Io di anni ne ho (quasi) 52 ed una cosa ho capito da tempo : la vita è fatta _*solo*_ di compromessi


----------



## JON (20 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> io invece *non ho mai creduto ai compromessi*, forieri -sempre secondo me- di declino delle sane ambizioni e della ricerca del meglio
> 
> morirò da illuso convinto, ma senza rimpianti


E' un credo come un altro. In questo caso è solo funzionale all'andamento della situazione. Ma la vita cambia, come le convinzioni, ciononostante segue l'unica direzione che siamo capaci di dare.

Dai, sinceramente, cosa abbiamo di sicuro? Di assoluto? Nemmeno la nostra stessa vita lo è. Eppure siamo alla continua ricerca di sicurezze e di assoluti...credo che il motivo di tutto questo sia semplicemente che basandoci sulla nostra stessa esistenza, quella di cui dovremmo essere consapevoli, sappiamo di non averne di sicurezze. Figuriamoci a ricercarle in altri.

Quella del carpe diem generalmente è un'ottima filosofia...quando per forza di cose non si hanno altri appigli. Come quella zattera che non vede terra ferma ma che, in autonomia, comunque galleggia.


----------



## oro.blu (20 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Stamattina so ironico, è una splendida giornata, c' è il sole, è sabato e ho appena litigato con mia moglie.





farfalla ha detto:


> Splendida giornata c'è il sole é sabato e non ho litigato con mio marito solo perché quando mi sono svegliata era già andato al lavoro



è sabato mattina è una splendida giornata e ho litigato con il letto perché mi tratteneva lì è ho un sacco da fare.... poi il laptop sensualmente mi ha invitato a sedermi sul divano e sono qui ad amoreggiare con lui.....
Ha dei tasti così conturbanti...


----------



## JON (20 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Meglio avere dei rimorsi che dei rimpianti ...
> 
> *Io di anni ne ho (quasi) 52 ed una cosa ho capito da tempo : la vita è fatta solo di compromessi*


Però, forse, un tempo non eri cosi.


----------



## Ecate (20 Febbraio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> neppure io.
> però vive meglio chi si convince.


Se ci riesce davvero...
ma allora forse dove qualcuno vede compromessi lui vede un godersi quello che la vita offre


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Febbraio 2016)

Voglio fare outing : non sono mai stata in analisi, il mio tranquillante è la camomilla e nemmeno tanto che preferisco di gran lunga il te' .... Detto questo quasi invidio spleen che stamani ha litigato con la moglie :roftl:


----------



## oro.blu (20 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Meglio avere dei rimorsi che dei rimpianti ...
> 
> Io di anni ne ho (quasi) 52 ed una cosa ho capito da tempo : la vita è fatta _*solo*_ di compromessi


Ora il tuo compromesso è fatto di stare con tua moglie perché c'è un legame e fare sesso con una altra donna in quanto ne hai fisicamente la necessità.
Questo equilibrio che hai trovato, è uguale sia per te che per l'altra persona? Hai mai pensato che l'altra un giorno si sveglia e ti chiede di più? Assolutamente certo che non ci sia nulla a parte il sesso? 
Dici due volte al mese.... sembra quasi più il rapporto con una moglie un po' svogliata che con una trombamica. 
Dici meglio di niente... 
Non riesco a farmi tornare dei pezzi. Un pochino di coinvolgimento in un rapporto continuo anche solo di sesso mi sembrerebbe logico. Come si fa ad essere così "distaccati" ?? 
Guarda che non sono critiche, solo domande.


----------



## Pazzesco (20 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Però, forse, un tempo non eri cosi.


io 50 ed i compromessi sto iniziando a 'subirli' ora.
Mi si rivolta lo stomaco e mi sa che non dura


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ora il tuo compromesso è fatto di stare con tua moglie perché c'è un legame e fare sesso con una altra donna in quanto ne hai fisicamente la necessità.
> Questo equilibrio che hai trovato, è uguale sia per te che per l'altra persona? Hai mai pensato che l'altra un giorno si sveglia e ti chiede di più? Assolutamente certo che non ci sia nulla a parte il sesso?
> Dici due volte al mese.... sembra quasi più il rapporto con una moglie un po' svogliata che con una trombamica.
> Dici meglio di niente...
> ...


Io non lo trovo distaccato. Penso che non ami l'amante che è diverso.


----------



## JON (20 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> io 50 ed i compromessi sto iniziando a 'subirli' ora.
> *Mi si rivolta lo stomaco e mi sa che non dura*


Credo che a compromessi si scenda proprio quando si è nella posizione di subire fatti che si preferirebbe non accettare.

Ci sono le soluzioni. Bisogna vedere quello che, ognuno per se, è disposto a perdere o pensa di poter perdere o non perdere.


----------



## spleen (20 Febbraio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Voglio fare outing : non sono mai stata in analisi,* il mio tranquillante è la camomilla e nemmeno tanto che preferisco di gran lunga il te' .... Detto questo quasi invidio spleen che stamani ha litigato con la moglie :roftl:


Nemmeno io se è per quello, mi piacerebbe provare più che altro per curiosità.

Quanto alla litigata prtroppo c' è poco da invidiare.


----------



## Pazzesco (20 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Credo che a compromessi si scenda proprio quando si è nella posizione di subire fatti che si preferirebbe non accettare.
> 
> Ci sono le soluzioni. Bisogna vedere quello che, ognuno per se, è disposto a perdere o pensa di poter perdere o non perdere.


Hai usato il termine che faccio mio, si *scende* a compromessi.
Se sei sufficientemente forte, o integro, o oltranzista, o, perché no, a volte stupido e stolido, no

Mi viene in mente un aneddoto: durante una trattativa un avvocato della controparte, un vecchio marpione, continuava a fare richieste negozialmente irrilevanti, ma impercettibilmente crescenti. Lo faceva per sondare la disponibilità al compromesso ed iniziare ad insinuarsi per ottenere via via concessioni crescenti.
E' una vera a propria tecnica detta 'cherry picking' 

Ho il sospetto che una volta che scendi ad un compromesso su un aspetto esiziale (e per me quello di cui stiamo parlando lo è), sarai incline a rifarlo ed io avrei difficoltà allora a mantenere un'etica di fondo.


----------



## oro.blu (20 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non lo trovo distaccato. Penso che non ami l'amante che è diverso.


ci sta non amare...che poi tra uomo e donna una volta mi sono illusa che esistesse l'amore...
Ma qualcosa, ci sarà pure qualcosa.
Non ama nemmeno più la moglie o almeno è quello che traspare, ma ci sta assieme, dividono altro.
Con l'amante divide solo il sesso?
Come ho detto è una mia curiosità. Per capire. Forse in futuro per non farmi coinvolgere....


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ci sta non amare...che poi tra uomo e donna una volta mi sono illusa che esistesse l'amore...
> Ma qualcosa, ci sarà pure qualcosa.
> Non ama nemmeno più la moglie o almeno è quello che traspare, ma ci sta assieme, dividono altro.
> Con l'amante divide solo il sesso?
> Come ho detto è una mia curiosità. Per capire. Forse in futuro per non farmi coinvolgere....


Affetto complicità sesso a me non sembra poco
Non credo che se ne freghi dell'altra e sull'amore per la moglie può saperlo solo lui.
E prima che intervenga minerva, lo ammetto sto proiettando


----------



## kikko64 (20 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Però, forse, un tempo non eri cosi.


No, secondo me  no. Prima ci si rende conto del fatto che i compromessi fanno parte della nostra esistenza e prima si comincia ad accettarli come inevitabili.


----------



## kikko64 (20 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non lo trovo distaccato. Penso che non ami l'amante che è diverso.


È esattamente così.


----------



## spleen (20 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> No, secondo me  no. Prima ci si rende conto del fatto che i compromessi fanno parte della nostra esistenza e prima si comincia ad accettarli come come inevitabili.


Permettermi di distinguere tra compromessi accettabili e perciò funzionali alla fin fine al benessere ed al proseguimento e a quelli inaccettabili. 

E' anche legittimo nella vita pensare di poter cambiare, dare un calcio alle situazioni che ci fanno stare male e voltare pagina.

Con questo non voglio riferirmi a te in particolare, il mio è un discorso in generale.

Mi chiedo se sia meglio parafrasando una fase famosa vivere per morire una volta sola o morire un poco ogni giorno.


----------



## oro.blu (20 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Affetto complicità sesso a me non sembra poco
> Non credo che se ne freghi dell'altra e sull'amore per la moglie può saperlo solo lui.
> E prima che intervenga minerva, lo ammetto sto proiettando


....non ci resta che aspettare 

Era comunque questo che volevo sapere, perché ho letto e dice che fuori dal letto sono solo amici. Si vedono anche con i rispettivi consorti. Mi fa difficile vedere due persone che il giorno prima hanno fatto sesso e il giorno dopo si guardano mentre trattano con affetto il rispettivo coniuge senza avere la che minima reazione interiore.
Non credo sia una curiosità così stupida.
Volevo solo capire come si fa ma senza giudicare


----------



## JON (20 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Hai usato il termine che faccio mio, si *scende* a compromessi.
> Se sei sufficientemente forte, o integro, o oltranzista, o, perché no, a volte stupido e stolido, no
> 
> Mi viene in mente un aneddoto: durante una trattativa un avvocato della controparte, un vecchio marpione, continuava a fare richieste negozialmente irrilevanti, ma impercettibilmente crescenti. Lo faceva per sondare la disponibilità al compromesso ed iniziare ad insinuarsi per ottenere via via concessioni crescenti.
> ...


Il discorso è molto personale infatti. Il compromesso viene stipulato in fin dei conti per convenienza e prevede sempre una cessione, una perdita.

Nella vita il dover accettare la parte "tossica" di un compromesso esistenziale, costringe addirittura a rivedere la propria etica, a tradirla sostanzialmente. L'etica è un po' come gli ideali nella vita di una persona, prima o poi ci sbatti contro. E' vero se scendi a compromessi è facile che lo rifai, si può addirittura scendere a compromessi anche più pesanti. Però se ci stai dentro devi fare la tua parte, cosa che vale per entrambi. Tutto sta in quella che ritieni la parte conveniente.

Penso che kikko stia aggravando la sua posizione con la storia dell'amica, anche se al momento rappresenta sopravvivenza, e mi chiedo quale sia la posizione della moglie riguardo il rapporto col marito...dato che parliamo di compromessi. Analizzerei meglio la novità dello scarso interesse di lei verso il sesso, che, ad interpretarlo, dovrebbe essere in senso generale.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ....non ci resta che aspettare
> 
> Era comunque questo che volevo sapere, perché ho letto e dice che fuori dal letto sono solo amici. Si vedono anche con i rispettivi consorti. Mi fa difficile vedere due persone che il giorno prima hanno fatto sesso e il giorno dopo si guardano mentre trattano con affetto il rispettivo coniuge senza avere la che minima reazione interiore.
> Non credo sia una curiosità così stupida.
> Volevo solo capire come si fa ma senza giudicare


La reaZuone che hai è probabilmente di disagio verso il tuo compagno non certo verso la tua amante.
Dove ho scritto che era stupida come domanda o che hai giudicato?
Non mi è nemmeno sfiorata l'idea


----------



## oro.blu (20 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> La reaZuone che hai è probabilmente di disagio verso il tuo compagno non certo verso la tua amante.
> Dove ho scritto che era stupida come domanda o che hai giudicato?
> Non mi è nemmeno sfiorata l'idea



no non l'hai detto. Sai che sono fatta male. ho sempre paura di essere io fraintesa...


----------



## Skorpio (20 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> È esattamente così.


Hai trovato il tuo equilibrio, e devi esserne contento. Tutti in fondo viviamo di equilibri più o meno precari ma sempre mutevoli.
Hai saputo adattati e devi esserne conscio, c'è chi ne è incapace.
Hai strutturato il tuo rapporto su basi nuove, il fatto che non ci sia sesso non lo rende meno valido di dove si scopa ogni giorno.
Una sola cosa a me darebbe noia, lo stare accanto a una donna che mi respinge fisicamente, ma non altri..
Ecco, se cosi fosse io questo tuo equilibrio non avrei la forza per sostenerlo.
Ma hai scritto mi pare che la tua compagna rifiuta il sesso in generale, e non è un rifiuto riservato a te


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Hai trovato il tuo equilibrio, e devi esserne contento. Tutti in fondo viviamo di equilibri più o meno precari ma sempre mutevoli.
> Hai saputo adattati e devi esserne conscio, c'è chi ne è incapace.
> Hai strutturato il tuo rapporto su basi nuove, il fatto che non ci sia sesso non lo rende meno valido di dove si scopa ogni giorno.
> Una sola cosa a me darebbe noia, lo stare accanto a una donna che mi respinge fisicamente, ma non altri..
> ...


Non riesco a grassettare ma sarebbe fondamentale anche per me che il riudito sua generale e non riservato a me.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non riesco a grassettare ma sarebbe fondamentale anche per me che il riudito sua generale e non riservato a me.


Volevi dire rifiuto .. Penso


----------



## JON (20 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non riesco a grassettare ma *sarebbe fondamentale anche per me che il riudito sua generale e non riservato a me*.


Eh, ma i compromessi non funzionano cosi. C'è sempre una parte cui bisogna aderire, volente o nolente, e dovrebbe valere per entrambe le parti. Soprattutto le condizioni dovrebbero essere note a tutti.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Eh, ma i compromessi non funzionano cosi. C'è sempre una parte cui bisogna aderire, volente o nolente, e dovrebbe valere per entrambe le parti. Soprattutto le condizioni dovrebbero essere note a tutti.


I compromessi si fanno sempre.
Anche chi giustamente molla perche non se la sente.
Fa mille compromessi
Come tornare con 2 corna da esibire in casa dai genitori a farsi stirare o preparare cena..
O se ha una certa età esser costretto a dover andare a fare il simpatico con tardone ingiallite in balere di periferia..
I compromessi sono insiti alle scelte.
Non è che chi lascia non fa compromessi


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Volevi dire rifiuto .. Penso


T9. Precisino


----------



## kikko64 (20 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ora il tuo compromesso è fatto di stare con tua moglie perché c'è un legame e fare sesso con una altra donna in quanto ne hai fisicamente la necessità.
> Questo equilibrio che hai trovato, è uguale sia per te che per l'altra persona? Hai mai pensato che l'altra un giorno si sveglia e ti chiede di più? Assolutamente certo che non ci sia nulla a parte il sesso?
> Dici due volte al mese.... sembra quasi più il rapporto con una moglie un po' svogliata che con una trombamica.
> Dici meglio di niente...
> ...


Vediamo se riesco a chiarire un po' di cose riguardo il mio rapporto con la "trombamica":
Viviamo in due città diverse e non è facile far combaciare orari e impegni ... 2 volte la mese ha già del "miracoloso".
Lei è una visione del sesso diametralmente opposta a quella di mia moglie ... non sono nemmeno sicuro di essere il suo unico "tromabamico" (perché questo sono per lei) ... e anche se non lo fossi la cosa non mi stupirebbe (e non mi interesserebbe) più di tanto ... convive da anni (quasi 20) con il suo compagno ... ma spesso lui è in viaggio ... e lei ha anche una casa tutta sua ...
Quando siamo assieme c'è intesa e complicità ... niente inibizioni e tanto meno (falsi) moralismi ... ci divertiamo e basta ...


----------



## JON (20 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> No, secondo me  no. Prima ci si rende conto del fatto che i compromessi fanno parte della nostra esistenza e prima si comincia ad accettarli come inevitabili.


Il compromesso risolve, in modo non ideale, una situazione.
Tu con chi o cosa stai facendo compromessi?
Anche se questa situazione oggi ti sostiene temo che non possa aiutarti, temo il contrario. Vedi, tu eri un uomo integro, almeno per quanto riguarda la fedeltà a tua moglie. Hai dovuto rinunciare a quell'ideale, ma in cambio di che?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Febbraio 2016)

*A volte ritornano ... ma non sono più gli stessi ...*



kikko64 ha detto:


> io di psicologia capisco poco o niente ... ma nella mia relazione non c'è nessuna motivazione di rivalsa ... con mia moglie ho trovato un equilibrio ... magari sarà instabile ... ma sempre equilibrio è ...
> 
> Sulla questione dell'amica poi vorrei ribadire ancora una volta che è un fattore puramente accidentale ... ci si conosceva da anni ... da prima della "grande crisi" ... e per anni non ci siamo mai neanche sfiorati ... siamo finiti in un letto quasi per caso ... poteva essere un'altra ... per me non sarebbe cambiato nulla ...


Buongiorno e bentornato. 
Io comunque il valore della persona in quanto QUELLA persona non lo perderei di vista per giustificarti agli occhi di un salotto dove per quanto ferrati o esperti i partecipanti conoscono sempre e solo la propria  storia, fatalmente.
Oppure se la cosa è "solo" funzionale, io ritengo che non si debba mentire a se stessi, quantomeno ( a scanso di equivoci, non penso che tu lo stia facendo) 
Non perdere tempo, vivi e fai. Comprendi e non stupirti troppo di quel che può succedere.
Infine, ma questa è per gli psicologi della mutua che come al solito tornano fuori alla lettura di storie ghiotte come la tua, il futuro nessuno lo conosce, è inutile sindacarci su.


----------



## JON (20 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> *I compromessi si fanno sempre.*
> Anche chi giustamente molla perche non se la sente.
> Fa mille compromessi
> Come tornare con 2 corna da esibire in casa dai genitori a farsi stirare o preparare cena..
> ...


A me lo dici?
Ma non sono d'accordo sul chi molla, rinunciare, o meglio troncare, è una scelta precisa che poco ha a che fare col compromesso.


----------



## kikko64 (20 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ....non ci resta che aspettare
> 
> Era comunque questo che volevo sapere, perché ho letto e dice che fuori dal letto sono solo amici. Si vedono anche con i rispettivi consorti. Mi fa difficile vedere due persone che il giorno prima hanno fatto sesso e il giorno dopo si guardano mentre trattano con affetto il rispettivo coniuge senza avere la che minima reazione interiore.
> Non credo sia una curiosità così stupida.
> Volevo solo capire come si fa ma senza giudicare


Non so cosa rispondere ... 
circa un mese fa abbiamo pranzato tutti assieme a casa mia ... ho aiutato mia moglie a cucinare ... ed a a tavola abbiamo chiacchierato come il solito, ci siamo comportati come al solito ... per entrambi nessun imbarazzo ... nessun "sudore" freddo ... nessun problema ... Boh ... era come sa a tavola ci fosse stato il mio personal trainer non la mia trombamica ...

... e la mia zattera continua a galleggiare sul mare ... per il tranquillo ...


----------



## Mary The Philips (20 Febbraio 2016)

Scusate, ma una moglie che nega il sesso al marito e che mi pare di aver capito in passato ha tradito per sesso, non pensa e immagina che lui si muova in tal senso altrove? Io credo proprio di si, e non pensare che possa farlo con chiunque, anche con la propria amica, è un errore di valutazione della situazione e di supervalutazione di sè. Se agisci in un certo modo, hai una reazione da parte dell'altro e qualunque essa sia, attinente naturalmente, non è discutibile se per l'altro è fonte di equilibrio (che non dai tu).

E' difficile immaginare di fare sesso con qualcuno che si frequenta normalmente col proprio coniuge e fare finta di nulla, pare una scena da film (guarda un po' ), ma nonostante è quanto di più distante immagino per me, non mi sento di giudicare, solo di sperare che a me non accada mai, ne in una veste nè nell'altra.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Non so cosa rispondere ...
> circa un mese fa abbiamo pranzato tutti assieme a casa mia ... ho aiutato mia moglie a cucinare ... ed a a tavola abbiamo chiacchierato come il solito, ci siamo comportati come al solito ... per entrambi nessun imbarazzo ... nessun "sudore" freddo ... nessun problema ... Boh ... era come sa a tavola ci fosse stato il mio personal trainer non la mia trombamica ...
> 
> ... e la mia zattera continua a galleggiare sul mare ... per il tranquillo ...


Capitava anche a me di stare a tavola tutti insieme per ore e di non pensare nemmeno un attimo a quello che era l'altro per me. 
A casa mia io ero la moglie di mio marito e la padrona di casa con degli ospiti. Fine.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> A me lo dici?
> Ma non sono d'accordo sul chi molla, rinunciare, o meglio troncare, è una scelta precisa che poco ha a che fare col compromesso.


Ma se ne tira dietro migliaia, fatalmente.
E non ho parlato dei figli..
Doverlo vedere ogni tanto e a quelle ore.  
Chi molla sottoscrive automaticamente migliaia di compromessi
Non sto dicendo che non bisogna mai mollare.. Attenzione.
Ognuno reagisce diversamente, e se si apre, io cerco di comprenderlo, anche se la sua scelta magari non sarebbe la mia


----------



## oro.blu (20 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Vediamo se riesco a chiarire un po' di cose riguardo il mio rapporto con la "trombamica":
> Viviamo in due città diverse e non è facile far combaciare orari e impegni ... 2 volte la mese ha già del "miracoloso".
> Lei è una visione del sesso diametralmente opposta a quella di mia moglie ... non sono nemmeno sicuro di essere il suo unico "tromabamico" (perché questo sono per lei) ... e anche se non lo fossi la cosa non mi stupirebbe (e non mi interesserebbe) più di tanto ... convive da anni (quasi 20) con il suo compagno ... ma spesso lui è in viaggio ... e lei ha anche una casa tutta sua ...
> Quando siamo assieme c'è intesa e complicità ... niente inibizioni e tanto meno (falsi) moralismi ... ci divertiamo e basta ...


Ma se con tua moglie ci fosse ancora il sesso, pensi che ti troveresti comunque in questa situazione, cioè avere un persona con la quale fare buon sesso o non la cosa non ti avrebbe interessato.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Scusate, ma una moglie che nega il sesso al marito e che mi pare di aver capito in passato ha tradito per sesso, non pensa e immagina che lui si muova in tal senso altrove? Io credo proprio di si, e non pensare che possa farlo con chiunque, anche con la propria amica, è un errore di valutazione della situazione e di supervalutazione di sè. Se agisci in un certo modo, hai una reazione da parte dell'altro e qualunque essa sia, attinente naturalmente, non è discutibile se per l'altro è fonte di equilibrio (che non dai tu).
> 
> E' difficile immaginare di fare sesso con qualcuno che si frequenta normalmente col proprio coniuge e fare finta di nulla, pare una scena da film (guarda un po' ), ma nonostante è quanto di più distante immagino per me, non mi sento di giudicare, solo di sperare che a me non accada mai, ne in una veste nè nell'altra.


Se per te (genetico) il sesso perde importanza ti convinci che come non è importante per te anche l'altro possa vivere senza, senza problemi.
E anche se sai che potrebbe non essere così pensi che i sentimenti la famiglia e altro, faccia rinunciare al sesso anche l'altro.
Non credo che sia così per tutti ma c'è anche questa possibilità


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Febbraio 2016)

*A volte ritornano ... ma non sono più gli stessi ...*



Skorpio ha detto:


> I compromessi si fanno sempre.
> Anche chi giustamente molla perche non se la sente.
> Fa mille compromessi
> Come tornare con 2 corna da esibire in casa dai genitori a farsi stirare o preparare cena..
> ...


Eh ma bello mio...
Qui troverai la fila di quelli che vogliono  dirti che i loro sono compromessi sono meno compromettenti di quelli degli altri. 
Comunque, quella del fare il piacione nelle balere di periferia non la ordina il dottore! :rotfl:
Ci si può sempre dedicare allo yoga, al trekking, al corso di fotografia ...[emoji3]


----------



## JON (20 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma se ne tira dietro migliaia, fatalmente.
> E non ho parlato dei figli..
> Doverlo vedere ogni tanto e a quelle ore.
> Chi molla sottoscrive automaticamente migliaia di compromessi
> ...


Secondo me chi molla, meglio dire tronca, compie un'azione unilaterale che implica delle conseguenze. Questo non è un compromesso, è l'accettazione e la messa in conto degli inevitabili aspetti negativi delle proprie scelte.


----------



## kikko64 (20 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Il compromesso risolve, in modo non ideale, una situazione.
> Tu con chi o cosa stai facendo compromessi?
> Anche se questa situazione oggi ti sostiene temo che non possa aiutarti, temo il contrario. Vedi, tu eri un uomo integro, almeno per quanto riguarda la fedeltà a tua moglie. Hai dovuto rinunciare a quell'ideale, ma in cambio di che?


Finalmente è uscita la parola magica "fedeltà" ... quante volte mi sono chiesto cosa sia la "fedeltà" ... 
Rimanere fedele ai miei sentimenti nei confronti della persona con cui sto assieme da più di trent'anni non è sufficiente ?? sarei più fedele se praticassi l'astinenza sessuale a cui lei mi ha destinato ??

Ecco il mio compromesso ... io mi considero fedele a mia moglie ... i miei sentimenti sono solo per lei ... il resto è solo attività fisica ...


----------



## JON (20 Febbraio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Eh ma bello mio...
> *Qui troverai la fila di quelli che vogliono  dirti che i loro sono compromessi sono meno compromettenti di quelli degli altri. *
> Comunque, quella del fare il piacione nelle balere di periferia non la ordina il dottore! :rotfl:
> Ci si può sempre dedicare allo yoga, al trekking, al corso di fotografia ...[emoji3]


Ma dai Chiara, è ovvio che ognuno si esprime per la propria esperienza. Alla fine è uno scambio di opinioni, e credo che ognuna di esse contenga in se qualcosa di buono.

Per quanto riguarda il neretto, a me non è passata nemmeno per la testa una simile considerazione. Salvo il fatto che quello che sta accadendo a kikko non è proprio una situazione felice.


----------



## JON (20 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Finalmente è uscita la parola magica "fedeltà" ... quante volte mi sono chiesto cosa sia la "fedeltà" ...
> Rimanere fedele ai miei sentimenti nei confronti della persona con cui sto assieme da più di trent'anni non è sufficiente ?? sarei più fedele se praticassi l'astinenza sessuale a cui lei mi ha destinato ??
> 
> Ecco il mio compromesso ... io mi considero fedele a mia moglie ... i miei sentimenti sono solo per lei ... il resto è solo attività fisica ...


No kikko, di "compromesso" c'è la tua integrità per colpa di tua moglie e l'accettazione di quello che è stata capace di fare.


----------



## kikko64 (20 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ma se con tua moglie ci fosse ancora il sesso, pensi che ti troveresti comunque in questa situazione, cioè avere un persona con la quale fare buon sesso o non la cosa non ti avrebbe interessato.


Se mia moglie non avesse deciso di eliminare il sesso dalla sua vita (e di conseguenza dalla mia) non credo che mi sarei mai trovato in questa situazione ... dopo quasi un anno di "astinenza" me ne ero quasi fatto una ragione ... poi successe quasi per caso ...


----------



## kikko64 (20 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Capitava anche a me di stare a tavola tutti insieme per ore e di non pensare nemmeno un attimo a quello che era l'altro per me.
> A casa mia io ero la moglie di mio marito e la padrona di casa con degli ospiti. Fine.


Esatto. 
Non è che sa vado a pranzo con il mio allenatore allora devo per forza pensare alla fatica che mi farà fare nel prossimo allenamento.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> I compromessi si fanno sempre.
> Anche chi giustamente molla perche non se la sente.
> Fa mille compromessi
> Come tornare con 2 corna da esibire in casa dai genitori a farsi stirare o preparare cena..
> ...


Non è  questione di compromessi, ma di decidere come vuoi vivere la tua vita.
se sei certo di come vuoi che si dipani segui la strada.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Febbraio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Eh ma bello mio...
> Qui troverai la fila di quelli che vogliono  dirti che i loro sono compromessi sono meno compromettenti di quelli degli altri.
> Comunque, quella del fare il piacione nelle balere di periferia non la ordina il dottore! :rotfl:
> Ci si può sempre dedicare allo yoga, al trekking, al corso di fotografia ...[emoji3]


Io temo farei vomitare a agganciare nelle balere.
Meglio lo yoga!  (che palle però...)


----------



## Skorpio (20 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Capitava anche a me di stare a tavola tutti insieme per ore e di non pensare nemmeno un attimo a quello che era l'altro per me.
> A casa mia io ero la moglie di mio marito e la padrona di casa con degli ospiti. Fine.


Sono situazioni classicissime.. Molto più di quanto si possa immaginare


----------



## JON (20 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Se mia moglie non avesse deciso di eliminare il sesso dalla sua vita (e di conseguenza dalla mia) non credo che mi sarei mai trovato in questa situazione ... dopo quasi un anno di "astinenza" me ne ero quasi fatto una ragione ... poi successe quasi per caso ...



Se il problema è il sesso, e solo quello, dovresti affrontarlo diversamente. Lo so che è troppo facile parlare, ma credimi capisco le tue difficoltà.

Il fatto è che tua moglie non sarebbe sessualmente inattiva, ma renitente. Sono sicuro che hai affrontato la cosa, ma sei sicuro di averle provate tutte.


----------



## kikko64 (20 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> No kikko, di "compromesso" c'è la tua integrità per colpa di tua moglie e l'accettazione di quello che è stata capace di fare.


Scusa Jon, ma cosa avrei dovuto fare, secondo Te, per non "compromettere" la mia integrità ??


----------



## oro.blu (20 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Se mia moglie non avesse deciso di eliminare il sesso dalla sua vita (e di conseguenza dalla mia) non credo che mi sarei mai trovato in questa situazione ... dopo quasi un anno di "astinenza" me ne ero quasi fatto una ragione ... poi successe quasi per caso ...


e se a tua moglie gli si riaccendesse la lampadina?? Interromperesti la relazione con l'altra o comunque credi che la vostra intesa sessuale è talmente "bella" che potresti continuarla comunque....


----------



## JON (20 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Scusa Jon, ma cosa avrei dovuto fare, secondo Te, per non "compromettere" la mia integrità ??


Temo nulla, non sei tu che hai compromesso la tua integrità.


----------



## Pazzesco (20 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> A me lo dici?
> Ma non sono d'accordo sul chi molla, rinunciare, o meglio troncare, è una scelta precisa che poco ha a che fare col compromesso.


Quoto


----------



## kikko64 (20 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> e se a tua moglie gli si riaccendesse la lampadina?? Interromperesti la relazione con l'altra o comunque credi che la vostra intesa sessuale è talmente "bella" che potresti continuarla comunque....


Credo che interromperei la relazione ...


----------



## Horny (20 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Meglio avere dei rimorsi che dei rimpianti ...
> 
> Io di anni ne ho (quasi) 52 ed una cosa ho capito da tempo : la vita è fatta _*solo*_ di compromessi



ma volendo ogni sorta di azione è un compromesso,
dato che non controlliamo le azioni altrui.
(le nostre però sì) 
pure io accetto i compromessi, ovviamente.
non in tutto. e a volte ingoio pillole amare anche per incapacità 
di farvi fronte.
in genere quando riesco a uscire da un compromesso mi sento meglio.
comunque il tuo non mi pare necessariamente un compromesso,
tu scrivi che sei sereno.


----------



## Horny (20 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Secondo me chi molla, meglio dire tronca, *compie un'azione unilaterale* che implica delle conseguenze. Questo non è un compromesso, è l'accettazione e la messa in conto degli inevitabili aspetti negativi delle proprie scelte.


:up: esatto.


----------



## Horny (20 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> I compromessi si fanno sempre.
> Anche chi giustamente molla perche non se la sente.
> Fa mille compromessi
> Come tornare con 2 corna da esibire in casa dai genitori a farsi stirare o preparare cena..
> ...


ma la logica dov'è nei tuoi ragionamenti?????
chi lascia per scelta unilaterale non fa affatto un compromesso nel lasciare.
semmai, al contrario, proprio perché per lui/lei il rimanere in quel rapporto
a quelle condizioni non è tollerabile, accetta compromessi in tanto altro, piuttosto che
quelli che comporterebbe la relazione.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Secondo me chi molla, meglio dire tronca, compie un'azione unilaterale che implica delle conseguenze. Questo non è un compromesso, è l'accettazione e la messa in conto degli inevitabili aspetti negativi delle proprie scelte.


Un mio amico si è separato 2 anni fa x sua scelta. La moglie gli ha detto: mi lasci? OK, ma tua figlia la vedi 1giorno a settimana.
Lui ha chinato il capo e ha tirato dritto. Per me questo è un compromesso.. E se ne sta zitto e buono, perché l ha lasciata x un altra.
Compromesso vuol dire dover rinunciare a qualcosa x seguire una scelta.. In politica, nel lavoro, nella vita..  Sono già ubriaco a quest ora?


----------



## Horny (20 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Un mio amico si è separato 2 anni fa x sua scelta. La moglie gli ha detto: mi lasci? OK, ma tua figlia la vedi 1giorno a settimana.
> Lui ha chinato il capo e ha tirato dritto. Per me questo è un compromesso.. E se ne sta zitto e buono, perché l ha lasciata x un altra.
> Compromesso vuol dire dover rinunciare a qualcosa x seguire una scelta.. In politica, nel lavoro, nella vita..  Sono già ubriaco a quest ora?


cioé per te compromesso è sinonimo di scelta 
invece per me è compromesso quando, pur non volendolo, ci si impone scelta altrui o a circostanze esterne.
il tuo amico il compromesso infatti l'ha fatto nell'accettare di vedere la figlia 
un giorno a settimana, non nel lasciare la moglie.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Febbraio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> cioé per te compromesso è sinonimo di scelta
> invece per me è compromesso quando, pur non volendolo, ci si impone scelta altrui o a circostanze esterne.
> il tuo amico il compromesso infatti l'ha fatto nell'accettare di vedere la figlia
> un giorno a settimana, non nel lasciare la moglie.


Certo! Compromesso vuol dire rinuncia.
E ogni rapporto umano implica compromessi. E se uno rompe un rapporto dovrà in certi casi scendere a compromessi anche pesantissimi al di fuori del rapporto.  Come nel caso di coniugi con prole, stare accanto al proprio figlio ogni giorno, se questo è ancora considerato un valore.


----------



## spleen (20 Febbraio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non è  questione di compromessi, ma di decidere come vuoi vivere la tua vita.
> se sei certo di come vuoi che si dipani segui la strada.


Oooh finalmente! Ti quoto Fiamma.

Ma è possibile cazzo che una persona debba sempre vivere in difesa e subire le iniziative degli altri?
Se qualcosa non ci va si puo anche dire no, giocare in attacco, qualche volta.


----------



## JON (20 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo! *Compromesso vuol dire rinuncia.*
> E ogni rapporto umano implica compromessi. E se uno rompe un rapporto dovrà in certi casi scendere a compromessi anche pesantissimi al di fuori del rapporto.  Come nel caso di coniugi con prole, stare accanto al proprio figlio ogni giorno, se questo è ancora considerato un valore.


Non  è cosi. Il compromesso serve a pareggiare eventuali interessi comuni quando per il resto sussistono solo divergenze che richiedono una rinuncia. Favorire determinati interessi a scapito di altri che si sceglie di sacrificare o di buttare serenamente nel cesso.

Significa che il compromesso nel caso del tuo amico sarebbe stato quello di poter vedere la figlia in egual misura di tempo con la moglie. Cioè ottenere un trattamento parimenti dignitoso per quanto riguarda l'oggetto conteso (che viceversa, nel caso dei figli, è solo manipolazione e strumentalizzazione quando non vi sono particolari controindicazioni).

Nel caso del tuo amico, lui non ha ottenuto un compromesso, ha abbassato la testa ed ha rinunciato all'unica cosa cui teneva e che, favorendo proprio il compromesso, avrebbe voluto ottenere dalla moglie. Perché da lei, è evidente, non voleva altro e se non fosse stato per la figlia se ne sarebbe liberato senza tanti preamboli andandosene beatamente tra le braccia della donna che amava.

Perciò mi chiedo quale sia l'essenza del compromesso, fatto per se, di cui parla kikko. Quello di kikko è un escamotage non un compromesso. Tant'è che se la moglie riformulerebbe le sue scelte sul sesso (molto strane e curiose per i pregressi) lui rivedrebbe tutta la sua posizione e quel carpe diem sarebbe solo una fase della sua vita è non più una convinzione filosofica. Kikko, per carità, con tutto il rispetto...si sta solo discutendo. Se pensi che io sia inopportuno dillo pure.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Febbraio 2016)

*...*

Ma Kikko spiega come ha deciso di viver la sua.. Ci spiega gli equilibri che è faticosamente riuscito a trovare, anche con mille imperfezioni.
Ci piace? Non ci piace? Ci sconvolge? Ci scandalizza? Ci altera?

Kikko.. Non ci piace, vattene e torna quando ti sarai separato per favore..


----------



## JON (20 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma Kikko spiega come ha deciso di viver la sua.. Ci spiega gli equilibri che è faticosamente riuscito a trovare, anche con mille imperfezioni.
> Ci piace? Non ci piace? Ci sconvolge? Ci scandalizza? Ci altera?
> 
> Kikko.. Non ci piace, vattene e torna quando ti sarai separato per favore..


Certo, lungi da me però l'idea di giudicare le sue scelte. io comprendo benissimo quello che ha passato e i momenti di buio che ha vissuto. Cosi come penso di poter credere che la sua sofferenza non è terminata. Tra l'altro, proprio io, non auspico per lui la separazione. Che poi il mio parere sulla separazione non significherebbe nulla in alcun caso, dato che è palese che lui di separarsi proprio non gliene passa.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2016)

Sono in una fase  "ma fate un po' come vi pare!" anche perché tutti raccontano e questo implicherebbe accettare pareri, se invece i pareri non piacciono s'inalberano e attaccano chi la pensa diversamente.
È anche logico che ognuno decida quello che vuole quando vuole e nei modi che vuole.
Basta vedere Carola.
Anche kikko è arrivato la prima volta sconvolto per qualcosa che ha normalizzato interpretandolo.
I compromessi per me nel significato che gli do io non  c'entrano niente. Ma io escludo nei miei pensieri i compromessi come svendita dei propri principi e li penso come venirsi incontro a metà strada rinunciando ai propri egoismi.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono in una fase  "ma fate un po' come vi pare!" anche perché tutti raccontano e questo implicherebbe accettare pareri, se invece i pareri non piacciono s'inalberano e attaccano chi la pensa diversamente.
> È anche logico che ognuno decida quello che vuole quando vuole e nei modi che vuole.
> Basta vedere Carola.
> Anche kikko è arrivato la prima volta sconvolto per qualcosa che ha normalizzato interpretandolo.
> I compromessi per me nel significato che gli do io non  c'entrano niente. Ma io escludo nei miei pensieri i compromessi come svendita dei propri principi e li penso come venirsi incontro a metà strada rinunciando ai propri egoismi.


I compromessi diventano svendita se rimpiangi ciò che hai lasciato dietro di te, se metti in dubbio la scelta fatta, se pensi al compromesso come rinuncia oppressiva, per questo scrivevo  a Nikko che l'importante è capire ciò che si vuole.  se quel che si vuole passa anche per IL compromesso che non ci pesa ma anzi ci fortifica, bene così.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Febbraio 2016)

*Caro Kikko..*

caro Kikko.. ci hai mandato di traverso il the delle 17, con la tua storia patetica.. 
ma noi siamo bravi e siamo tolleranti, e abbiamo fatto finta di ascoltarti, e comprenderti... anche se nascosti tra le nostre tazze ci scambiavamo occhiate commiserevoli per te e per il tuo rapporto di merda
non ne abusare.. perché l'ora del the è finita..
ti abbiamo fatto parlare e siamo stati bravi... 

il tuo rapporto matrimoniale è una merda, e tu, con la tua amica che altro non è che una troia reale che assieme a te ne tromberà altri 30, sei un uomo di merda, senza palle.. senza spina dorsale...

ti chiediamo di uscire adesso.. e se tornerai per farti ascoltare, dovrai trombare tua moglie almeno 3 volte alla settimana
facciamo 4.. per esser tranquilli...
ciao Kikko..


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> caro Kikko.. ci hai mandato di traverso il the delle 17, con la tua storia patetica..
> ma noi siamo bravi e siamo tolleranti, e abbiamo fatto finta di ascoltarti, e comprenderti... anche se nascosti tra le nostre tazze ci scambiavamo occhiate commiserevoli per te e per il tuo rapporto di merda
> non ne abusare.. perché l'ora del the è finita..
> ti abbiamo fatto parlare e siamo stati bravi...
> ...


Questo sì che é accogliere uno nuovo


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> caro Kikko.. ci hai mandato di traverso il the delle 17, con la tua storia patetica..
> ma noi siamo bravi e siamo tolleranti, e abbiamo fatto finta di ascoltarti, e comprenderti... anche se nascosti tra le nostre tazze ci scambiavamo occhiate commiserevoli per te e per il tuo rapporto di merda
> non ne abusare.. perché l'ora del the è finita..
> ti abbiamo fatto parlare e siamo stati bravi...
> ...


C.V.D.


----------



## spleen (21 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> caro Kikko.. ci hai mandato di traverso il the delle 17, con la tua storia patetica..
> ma noi siamo bravi e siamo tolleranti, e abbiamo fatto finta di ascoltarti, e comprenderti... anche se nascosti tra le nostre tazze ci scambiavamo occhiate commiserevoli per te e per il tuo rapporto di merda
> non ne abusare.. perché l'ora del the è finita..
> ti abbiamo fatto parlare e siamo stati bravi...
> ...


Tu effettivamente mi ricordi qualcuno.


----------



## oro.blu (21 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Tu effettivamente mi ricordi qualcuno.



...e chi son curiosa...


----------



## Nocciola (21 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...e chi son curiosa...


Anche io..


----------



## Tessa (21 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Tu effettivamente mi ricordi qualcuno.


Non ero ancora iscritta. 
Ma ogni tanto leggevo.....sempre di aracnidi o similia parliamo?


----------



## Nicka (21 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non ero ancora iscritta.
> Ma ogni tanto leggevo.....sempre di aracnidi o similia parliamo?


Eh no eh!!!


----------



## Tessa (21 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh no eh!!!


Il 'deraglio molesto' post cena era un classico suo pero'


----------



## Tessa (21 Febbraio 2016)

Per Kiko, avendo letto parzialmente la tua storia penso che:
 -tua moglie andava sfanculata seduta stante dopo i resoconti dettagliati delle avventure di 'solo sesso' unite ai piagnistei su quanto invece amasse solo te. 
-visto che cio' non e' avvenuto e non riesci a rinunciare a lei: fai benissimo a fare quello che fai.


----------



## Nicka (21 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Il 'deraglio molesto' post cena era un classico suo pero'


Ma usava anche il pluralis maiestatis? 
È per questo che si parla di troia reale?!


----------



## Tessa (21 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma usava anche il pluralis maiestatis?
> È per questo che si parla di troia reale?!


Azz...questo non lo ricordo. 
Ma ci sono altri 'esperti' della materia che potrebbero rispondere.


----------



## kikko64 (21 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> ... omissis
> 
> Perciò mi chiedo quale sia l'essenza del compromesso, fatto per se, di cui parla kikko. Quello di kikko è un escamotage non un compromesso. Tant'è che se la moglie riformulerebbe le sue scelte sul sesso (molto strane e curiose per i pregressi) lui rivedrebbe tutta la sua posizione e quel carpe diem sarebbe solo una fase della sua vita è non più una convinzione filosofica. Kikko, per carità, con tutto il rispetto...si sta solo discutendo. Se pensi che io sia inopportuno dillo pure.


da Wikipedia :
In una disputa, il compromesso è il risultato di concessioni da entrambe le parti con lo scopo di trovare un terreno comune su cui concordare. Il compromesso porta ad appianare le differenze e viene raggiunto attraverso la mutua rettifica delle reciproche richieste, concedendo un po' a ciascuna delle parti.

Una volta assodato quanto sopra, vorrei soffermarmi sul concetto di "parti" della disputa : quando io ho parlato di compromessi mi riferivo principalmente a quelli che facciamo con noi stessi ... ogni giorno della nostra vita ... *tutti.*
Le "parti" sono entrambe dentro noi stessi, è l'eterna lotta fra il "bene" (la nostra "coscienza") ed il male (il nostro "istinto"), fra lo yin (il "bianco") e lo yang (il "nero").
I "compromessi" che troviamo in continuazione fra questi aspetti opposti ci fanno essere ciò che siamo e fare ciò che facciamo.

Tu lo chiami escamotage ed io lo chiamo compromesso ... 
Quello che sto vivendo è un compromesso perché, in qualche modo, sto mediando la disputa fra le mie due necessità : quella di continuare a vivere accanto alla persona che "amo" (coscienza) e quella di avere una vita sessuale attiva (istinto) ... la disputa era banalmente fra questi due aspetti del mio essere "umano" ... e se non avessi accettato questo compromesso una delle tue parti avrebbe, per forza di cose, preso il sopravvento sull'altra che sarebbe stata sacrificata ... 
Qualcuno dice che le scelte di questo tipo, se fatte senza compromessi, distinguono il "santo" dal "peccatore", perché il santo è colui che non scende a compromessi con la propria coscienza ...
Lo ammetto, *io non sono un santo* ... ma quanti qui dentro, specie fra quelli che mi hanno "giudicato", possono affermare in coscienza di esserlo ??


----------



## Foglia (21 Febbraio 2016)

Ti posso chiedere come fai ad "amare" una persona che prima ti tradisce serialmente (così almeno mi è parso di capire) e poi non vuole fare sesso con te? Cioè: danno e beffa.

Sei arrivato a considerare tua moglie alla stregua di un'amica che ti ha accompagnato per la vita? Ma allora perché non dirle che la tradisci?

A me non pare che tua moglie ti ami.


----------



## kikko64 (21 Febbraio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ti posso chiedere come fai ad "amare" una persona che prima ti tradisce serialmente (così almeno mi è parso di capire) e poi non vuole fare sesso con te? Cioè: danno e beffa.
> 
> Sei arrivato a considerare tua moglie alla stregua di un'amica che ti ha accompagnato per la vita? Ma allora perché non dirle che la tradisci?
> 
> A me non pare che tua moglie ti ami.


Rispondere a queste domande non è facile ... anzi direi che per me è impossibile.
Sarebbe come chiedermi perché mi piace il cioccolato ma odio il cavolfiore ...
I tradimenti "seriali di mia moglie risalgono a poco meno di 10 anni fa ... tante cose sono cambiate da allora ... lei è cambiata da allora ... ed io, forse, ancora di più.
Una cosa so : abbiamo trovato un equilibrio fra noi che ci fa stare bene ... assieme.
La sua "asessualità" attuale è (probabilmente) il risultato finale di una "metabolizzazione" delle "scelte" (qualcuno li chiamerebbe "errori") fatte all'epoca ...


----------



## kikko64 (21 Febbraio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> ... omissis
> 
> Sei arrivato a considerare tua moglie alla stregua di un'amica che ti ha accompagnato per la vita? Ma allora perché non dirle che la tradisci? ...


Perchè non le dico che la tradisco ??
Perché lei sicuramente interpreterebbe la cosa come una "vendetta" e considererebbe quello che ha sempre considerato un "perdono" da parte mia (cioè il fatto che io non me ne sia andato) come una menzogna.

E poi io, in coscienza, non la sto tradendo ...


----------



## spleen (21 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> da Wikipedia :
> In una disputa, il compromesso è il risultato di concessioni da entrambe le parti con lo scopo di trovare un terreno comune su cui concordare. Il compromesso porta ad appianare le differenze e viene raggiunto attraverso la mutua rettifica delle reciproche richieste, concedendo un po' a ciascuna delle parti.
> 
> Una volta assodato quanto sopra, vorrei soffermarmi sul concetto di "parti" della disputa : quando io ho parlato di compromessi mi riferivo principalmente a quelli che facciamo con noi stessi ... ogni giorno della nostra vita ... *tutti.*
> ...


Nessuno penso sinceramente che ti stia giudicando, (comunque io no di sicuro) ma se sei venuto qui credo tu lo abbia fatto per confrontarti, perciò devi prendere le osservazioni che ti vengono mosse come un atto di franchezza (o preferisci che ti si dia ragione anche se qualcuno ha dei dubbi su quello e su come stai vivendo la cosa?)

Secondariamente credo che tu stia confondendo compromesso con ripiego.
Il tuo avere una amante è un ripiego, in quanto credo tu faresti volentieri sesso con tua moglie se te lo concedesse.
Un aggettivo della parola compromesso che si usa di solito è -onorevole- oppure -soddisfacente-. E indicano una situazione dove non c'è la rinuncia completa ad ottenere quello che si vuole.

Poi possiamo anche disquisire per ore sul significato delle parole ma a me sembra che se tua moglie ha "chiuso la cerniera" quello che tu hai trovato non sia un compromesso.


----------



## Skorpio (21 Febbraio 2016)

*Kikko..*

Kikko.. ragazzo caro..
hai deciso di farci andar di traverso il the anche oggi?...........
ti abbiamo già risposto ieri.. ma apprezziamo la tua simpatica ricerca su Wikipedia..
In amore non ci sono compromessi.. anzi l'amore stesso esclude ogni compromesso...
guarda noi per esempio.. i nostri partners sono tutti la fuori, legati alla catena, ad aspettarci..
fanno quello che si dice noi.. e non c'è alcuna trattativa...
e se qualcuno si ribella.. lo spediamo a casa.. subito.

Ora consentici di prendere in pace il nostro the.. ti preghiamo... 

tu non ami tua moglie.. ma sei una persona che ci sta simpatica...

cameriere? un Twinings bollente per me.. di quelli con la busta gialla, che ieri mi avete portato quello rosso e mi fa un po' di acidità al palato.... 

e una ciotola di acqua a quelli legati alla catena là fuori.. che stasera sono in buona..


----------



## Horny (21 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> da Wikipedia :
> In una disputa, il compromesso è il risultato di concessioni da entrambe le parti con lo scopo di trovare un terreno comune su cui concordare. Il compromesso porta ad appianare le differenze e viene raggiunto attraverso la mutua rettifica delle reciproche richieste, concedendo un po' a ciascuna delle parti.
> 
> Una volta assodato quanto sopra, vorrei soffermarmi sul concetto di "parti" della disputa : quando io ho parlato di compromessi mi riferivo principalmente a quelli che facciamo con noi stessi ... ogni giorno della nostra vita ... *tutti.*
> ...


buona sera,
tu la pensi come mio padre,
solo che quello che tu chiami coscienza lui la chiama ragione/razionalità.
però gestire il proprio istinto senza annullarlo in funzione del proprio benessere non è fare compromessi.
nel tuo caso (ho letto il tuo primo post) mi pare che tua moglie abbia rotto il patto di fedeltà,
oppure non l'abbia mai considerato, quindi non vedo perché la tua coscienza dovrebbe contrastare
l'istinto. Scrivi che neppure glielo nascondi, che a lei stà bene così, il sesso non le interessa più.
se tu riesci, come racconti, a scindere il sesso dall'affettività e a goderne,
non vedo proprio cosa ci sia di criticabile nel tuo atteggiamento,
dato che neppure alla tua amante importa.


----------



## Horny (21 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Perchè non le dico che la tradisco ??
> Perché lei sicuramente interpreterebbe la cosa come una "vendetta" e considererebbe quello che ha sempre considerato un "perdono" da parte mia (cioè il fatto che io non me ne sia andato) come una menzogna.
> 
> E poi io, in coscienza, non la sto tradendo ...


ma no, scusa, dovrebbe facilmente comprenderti,
in fondo l'esperienza con lei ti ha insegnato a distinguere il sesso dall'affetto.


----------



## kikko64 (21 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Nessuno penso sinceramente che ti stia giudicando, (comunque io no di sicuro) ma se sei venuto qui credo tu lo abbia fatto per confrontarti, perciò devi prendere le osservazioni che ti vengono mosse come un atto di franchezza (o preferisci che ti si dia ragione anche se qualcuno ha dei dubbi su quello e su come stai vivendo la cosa?).


Quando ho parlato di "giudizio" (potrei anche chiamarlo pregiudizio) non mi riferivo a te e per mia natura sono il primo ad apprezzare il "confronto" perché solo con esso è possibile avere una visione "allargata" delle cose e formarsi un'opinione che non degeneri appunto nel pregiudizio



spleen ha detto:


> Secondariamente credo che tu stia confondendo compromesso con ripiego.
> Il tuo avere una amante è un ripiego, in quanto credo tu faresti volentieri sesso con tua moglie se te lo concedesse.
> Un aggettivo della parola compromesso che si usa di solito è -onorevole- oppure -soddisfacente-. E indicano una situazione dove non c'è la rinuncia completa ad ottenere quello che si vuole.
> 
> Poi possiamo anche disquisire per ore sul significato delle parole ma a me sembra che se tua moglie ha "chiuso la cerniera" quello che tu hai trovato non sia un compromesso.


Prima lo hai chiamato escamotage, ora ripiego ... io non vorrei che il nostro confronto finisse per essere solamente di carattere "semantico" od "etimologico".
Quindi, al di là del significato che diamo alle parole, forse quello che non si è chiaramente percepito nelle mie parole è il "conflitto" che si è creato in me quando la relazione è cominciata. 
Chi in passato qui dentro ha seguito la mia storia potrà confermare come io incarnassi lo stereotipo del "fedele" ad oltranza, contro tutto e contro tutti. Anche ora alcuni si sono stupiti del fatto che io abbia continuato a vivere con mia moglie malgrado i suoi trascorsi di fedifraga seriale che tanto mi fecero soffrire. 
Ti assicuro che trasformare una casuale notte di sesso in una pseudo relazione esclusivamente "fisica" (e non potrebbe essere diversamente) è stato un processo psicologico non facile per me (ci sono volute settimane prima che accettassi di rivedere la mia trombamica) ... per questo motivo io continuerò a chiamarlo compromesso ... e probabilmente Tu continuerai a chiamarlo in un'altro modo ...


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Nessuno penso sinceramente che ti stia giudicando, (comunque io no di sicuro) ma se sei venuto qui credo tu lo abbia fatto per confrontarti, perciò devi prendere le osservazioni che ti vengono mosse come un atto di franchezza (o preferisci che ti si dia ragione anche se qualcuno ha dei dubbi su quello e su come stai vivendo la cosa?)
> 
> Secondariamente credo che tu stia confondendo compromesso con ripiego.
> Il tuo avere una amante è un ripiego, in quanto credo tu faresti volentieri sesso con tua moglie se te lo concedesse.
> ...


Anche secondo me lui fa un uso del termine compromesso errato.
il compromesso sottende una rinuncia, lui mi sembra che anzi non rinuncia né a soddisfare la necessità di mantenere salda la famiglia, né la necessità di avere una vita sessuale attiva. va benissimo perché è una sua scelta, quindi sto compromesso boh mi sfugge


----------



## kikko64 (21 Febbraio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> ma no, scusa, dovrebbe facilmente comprenderti,
> in fondo l'esperienza con lei ti ha insegnato a distinguere il sesso dall'affetto.


A modo sui lei ha espresso "pentimento" per ciò che ha fatto in passato ed io, a modo mio, l'ho anche "perdonata" ... non credo che riaprire una fase conflittuale, a parti invertite, porterebbe qualche risultato positivo.
Lo ripeto, abbiamo trovato un equilibrio che preferisco non rischiare di rendere più instabile di quanto, probabilmente, non lo sia già.


----------



## Foglia (21 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Perchè non le dico che la tradisco ??
> Perché lei *sicuramente interpreterebbe la cosa come una "vendetta"* e considererebbe quello che ha sempre considerato un "perdono" da parte mia (cioè il fatto che io non me ne sia andato) come una menzogna.
> 
> E poi io, in coscienza, non la sto tradendo ...


Ah... sicuramente la interpreterebbe come tua "vendetta"??? Cioè: non come la evidente conseguenza della sua scelta di non fare sesso? 

Ascolta... se così fosse, altro che non amarti: sarebbe ben più che egoista. 

E... sì.... per come vedo io le cose, pure tu la tradisci. Non perché hai l'amante. Ma perché glielo ometti. E almeno tu.... non mentire a te stesso.


----------



## Horny (21 Febbraio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ah... sicuramente la interpreterebbe come tua "vendetta"??? Cioè: non come la evidente conseguenza della sua scelta di non fare sesso?
> 
> Ascolta... se così fosse, altro che non amarti: sarebbe ben più che egoista.
> 
> E... sì.... per come vedo io le cose, pure tu la tradisci. Non perché hai l'amante. Ma perché glielo ometti. E almeno tu.... non mentire a te stesso.


in linea teorica la vedo come te,
però realisticamente trovo la posizione di lui comprensibile.
non riuscirei a scindere, fossi la sua amante mi sentirei alla stregua di un vibratore.
però a lei piace così, pare. 
la moglie è una stronza. o almeno, lui la descrive come tale.


----------



## Horny (21 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> A modo sui lei ha espresso "pentimento" per ciò che ha fatto in passato ed io, a modo mio, l'ho anche "perdonata" ... non credo che riaprire una fase conflittuale, a parti invertite, porterebbe qualche risultato positivo.
> Lo ripeto, abbiamo trovato un equilibrio che preferisco non rischiare di rendere più instabile di quanto, probabilmente, non lo sia già.


guarda, lo ammetto, a me una così starebbe troppo sul cazzo per viverci assieme.
ma deve stare bene a te, se questo equilibrio ti rende sereno :up::up:,
e non stare a farti remore/menate per la storia dell'amante!!!


----------



## Horny (21 Febbraio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche secondo me lui fa un uso del termine compromesso errato.
> il compromesso sottende una rinuncia, lui mi sembra che anzi non rinuncia né a soddisfare la necessità di mantenere salda la famiglia, né la necessità di avere una vita sessuale attiva. va benissimo perché è una sua scelta, quindi sto compromesso boh mi sfugge


non c'è infatti.
forse rinuncia a soddisfare entrambe le necessità nel medesimo rapporto.
ma se riesce a scindere per lui è abbastanza così. non è un compromesso
come lo sarebbe invece stare con la moglie e NON fare sesso con altri.


----------



## kikko64 (21 Febbraio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> non c'è infatti.
> forse rinuncia a soddisfare entrambe le necessità nel medesimo rapporto.
> ma se riesce a scindere per lui è abbastanza così. non è un compromesso
> come lo sarebbe invece stare con la moglie e NON fare sesso con altri.


Mi avete convinto ... non lo chiamerò più "compromesso" .... se lo chiamo ... Filippo va bene ??


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Mi avete convinto ... non lo chiamerò più "compromesso" .... se lo chiamo ... Filippo va bene ??


Io non vedo filippo perché mi pare che tu non stia andando contro nessun tuo principio.


----------



## ologramma (21 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> A modo sui lei ha espresso "pentimento" per ciò che ha fatto in passato ed io, a modo mio, l'ho anche "perdonata" ... non credo che riaprire una fase conflittuale, a parti invertite, porterebbe qualche risultato positivo.
> Lo ripeto, abbiamo trovato un equilibrio che preferisco non rischiare di rendere più instabile di quanto, probabilmente, non lo sia già.


bravo  ti quoto , a sto mondo si vive anche di soddisfazione:up:
Nel mio caso non c'è stato il tradimento di lei ma il mio per mancanza   di attenzioni


----------



## kikko64 (21 Febbraio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> guarda, lo ammetto, a me una così starebbe troppo sul cazzo per viverci assieme.
> ma deve stare bene a te, se questo equilibrio ti rende sereno :up::up:,
> e non stare a farti remore/menate per la storia dell'amante!!!


Io le remore/menate/seghe mentali per l'amante me ne sono fatte molte all'inizio ... poi ho raggiunto un compr ...ops ... scusate ... un Filippo con la mia coscienza ed ho agito di conseguenza.
Se poi questo devo chiamarlo tradimento per non mentire a me stesso, va bene lo accetto... non sono diverso da tanti altri e tanto meno migliore.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Mi avete convinto ... non lo chiamerò più "compromesso" .... se lo chiamo ... Filippo va bene ??


Ma si certo


----------



## Horny (21 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Io le remore/menate/seghe mentali per l'amante me ne sono fatte molte all'inizio ... poi ho raggiunto un compr ...ops ... scusate ... un Filippo con la mia coscienza ed ho agito di conseguenza.
> Se poi questo devo chiamarlo tradimento per non mentire a me stesso, va bene lo accetto... non sono diverso da tanti altri e tanto meno migliore.


:carneval: per me non è tradimento né Filippo.
mi sa che quà l'unica che ti ha, eventualmente, giudicato è la tua coscienza.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Io le remore/menate/seghe mentali per l'amante me ne sono fatte molte all'inizio ... poi ho raggiunto un compr ...ops ... scusate ... un Filippo con la mia coscienza ed ho agito di conseguenza.
> Se poi questo devo chiamarlo tradimento per non mentire a me stesso, va bene lo accetto... non sono diverso da tanti altri e tanto meno migliore.



Per me non sei convinto.
Quelli convinti sono diversi.


----------



## kikko64 (21 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me non sei convinto.
> Quelli convinti sono diversi.


di cosa non sarei convinto ?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> di cosa non sarei convinto ?


Che è un buon filippo e che così fan tutti.


----------



## ologramma (21 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> di cosa non sarei convinto ?


sai da tradito mettevi compassione ora dall'altra parte hai ed avrai delle critiche quindi vedi te


----------



## kikko64 (21 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che è un buon filippo e che così fan tutti.


Mai scritto che sia un buon Filippo ... è un Filippo e basta ... il resto è solo una mia opinione personale e vale per quello che è.


----------



## oro.blu (21 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> di cosa non sarei convinto ?


io penso che tu ti stia convincendo che va bene così, ma in fondo vorresti altro. e ti aggrappi a un po' di soddisfazione dei sensi, ad un equilibrio provvisorio. finché ti farà stare bene. Spero solo che finito l'equilibrio tu non ti ritrovi smembrato e svuotato. Ognuno decide i sui compromessi dopo un tradimento. tu hai scelto il tuo. non durerà in eterno.
preparati a giorni di vero vuoto. dove non ti riconoscerai e non capirai come hai fatto ad arrivare lì con quella zattera, che d'improvviso si è distrutta.
Non ti sto giudicando o criticando ti sto solo dicendo di stare pronto a quando arriverà quel momento...


----------



## kikko64 (21 Febbraio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> sai da tradito mettevi compassione ora dall'altra parte hai ed avrai delle critiche quindi vedi te


io non cerco la compassione di nessuno ... 
le critiche sono sempre bene accette ... se sono ben argomentate e non scadono nel mero giudizio "morale" ...


----------



## ologramma (21 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> io non cerco la compassione di nessuno ...
> le critiche sono sempre bene accette ... se sono ben argomentate e non scadono nel mero giudizio "morale" ...


e cosa pensi che sia il tradimento , cosa che anche io ho fatto , se non un giudizio morale degli altri verso il nostro errore.


----------



## kikko64 (21 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> io penso che tu ti stia convincendo che va bene così, ma in fondo vorresti altro. e ti aggrappi a un po' di soddisfazione dei sensi, ad un equilibrio provvisorio. finché ti farà stare bene. Spero solo che finito l'equilibrio tu non ti ritrovi smembrato e svuotato. Ognuno decide i sui compromessi dopo un tradimento. tu hai scelto il tuo. non durerà in eterno.
> preparati a giorni di vero vuoto. dove non ti riconoscerai e non capirai come hai fatto ad arrivare lì con quella zattera, che d'improvviso si è distrutta.
> Non ti sto giudicando o criticando ti sto solo dicendo di stare pronto a quando arriverà quel momento...


Credo che Tu abbia ragione da vendere ... concordo con tutto quello che hai scritto  ... 
Ti sembrerà strano ma è proprio così. 
Sei l'unica qui dentro che ha veramente capito quello che sto dicendo da un paio di giorni.
Io sono perfettamente consapevole del mio futuro ... ma poco posso farci ... se non vivere il miglior presente possibile ... 
Poi, per quello che verrà, ... sono già allenato.


----------



## JON (21 Febbraio 2016)

Va bene kikko, sei tornato, ed hai fatto bene, per stilare un altro capitolo della tua storia. In questo thread si è accesa una diatriba senza senso ne con particolari intenzioni se non quelle di comprendere meglio quello che ti accade.
Prima parlavi di santità, ma qui, almeno io e molti altri, non ti si è accusato di essere moralmente ingiusto. Anzi, quello che stai facendo ti mette piuttosto sul piano della redenzione.

Potrei dirti di essere felice per te che, tuttosommato, attraversi un periodo "sereno" dopo le tempeste vissute. Ma dovrei farti gli auguri e salutari da subito nell'attesa che ci aggiorni col prossimo capitolo. Quello che stai facendo, se volessi esprimere un giudizio, è lecito. Lo so, non starebbe a me dirlo, ma se circostanziamo le vicende attuali al tuo passato,  qualche considerazione ce la si può permettere.

Per me tu sei limpido come l'acqua. Infatti a me non interessi tu è l'amica, ho capito tutto e mi sta bene, senza pregiudizi, ne giudizi. A me interessa tua moglie, quale artefice di tutto e che, a quanto pare, in qualche modo, è causa di persistenza di uno stato di crisi.


----------



## JON (21 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Credo che Tu abbia ragione da vendere ... concordo con tutto quello che hai scritto  ...
> Ti sembrerà strano ma è proprio così.
> Sei l'unica qui dentro che ha veramente capito quello che sto dicendo da un paio di giorni.
> Io sono perfettamente consapevole del mio futuro ... ma poco posso farci ... se non vivere il miglior presente possibile ...
> Poi, per quello che verrà, ... sono già allenato.


Ma perché, kikko, pensavi che a me interessasse disquisire sui variegati concetti di compromesso e altre amenità. Quando parlavo che rischi di peggiorare la situazione intendevo proprio questo.


----------



## kikko64 (21 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Va bene kikko, sei tornato, ed hai fatto bene, per stilare un altro capitolo della tua storia. In questo thread si è accesa una diatriba senza senso ne con particolari intenzioni se non quelle di comprendere meglio quello che ti accade.
> Prima parlavi di santità, ma qui, almeno io e molti altri, non ti si è accusato di essere moralmente ingiusto. Anzi, quello che stai facendo ti mette piuttosto sul piano della redenzione.
> 
> Potrei dirti di essere felice per te che, tuttosommato, attraversi un periodo "sereno" dopo le tempeste vissute. Ma dovrei farti gli auguri e salutari da subito nell'attesa che ci aggiorni col prossimo capitolo. Quello che stai facendo, se volessi esprimere un giudizio, è lecito. Lo so, non starebbe a me dirlo, ma se circostanziamo le vicende attuali al tuo passato,  qualche considerazione ce la si può permettere.
> ...


Quello che hai scritto mi piace e molto anche, ma per argomentare ci devo ... riflettere un po' (=dormire sopra).


----------



## kikko64 (21 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ma perché, kikko, pensavi che a me interessasse disquisire sui variegati concetti di compromesso e altre amenità. Quando parlavo che rischi di peggiorare la situazione intendevo proprio questo.


Probabilmente hai ragione ... ma oro.blu lo ha scritto chiaramente ... senza perdersi in disquisizioni filologiche sul significato delle parole.
Credo che però le chiarezza delle sue conclusioni sia frutto anche del dipanarsi dell'intera discussione che mi ha permesso di darvi un'immagine più chiara e dettagliata della mia condizione.

Strano invece che nessuno abbia ancora fatto la domanda fatidica : questa situazione ti rende felice ? 

Ecco ... per questa domanda non ho una risposta ... e forse non ce l'avrò mai ... almeno non prima di aver capito cosa potrebbe rendermi felice.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2016)

Non ho mai chiesto a nessuno se era felice.
Invece una qualche stronzata sulla felicità l'aveva detta mio marito.
Per me è importante sentirti in pace con gli altri e con se stessi.


----------



## oro.blu (21 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Probabilmente hai ragione ... ma oro.blu lo ha scritto chiaramente ... senza perdersi in disquisizioni filologiche sul significato delle parole.
> Credo che però le chiarezza delle sue conclusioni sia frutto anche del dipanarsi dell'intera discussione che mi ha permesso di darvi un'immagine più chiara e dettagliata della mia condizione.
> 
> Strano invece che nessuno abbia ancora fatto la domanda fatidica :* questa situazione ti rende felice ? *
> ...


Se ricordi io ti ho fatto altre domande. Questa non serviva dopo la risposta alle altre. Era lì a portata di tutti. Bastava ascoltarti.
Un scoglio non da felicità ci salva dall'affogare, una zattera non da felicità, al massimo speranza..L'unica soluzione sarebbe la terra ferma, ma non hai idea di dove si trovi...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Probabilmente hai ragione ... ma oro.blu lo ha scritto chiaramente ... senza perdersi in disquisizioni filologiche sul significato delle parole.
> Credo che però le chiarezza delle sue conclusioni sia frutto anche del dipanarsi dell'intera discussione che mi ha permesso di darvi un'immagine più chiara e dettagliata della mia condizione.
> 
> Strano invece che nessuno abbia ancora fatto la domanda fatidica : questa situazione ti rende felice ?
> ...


Sarebbe stato come entrare a gamba tesa.
Se tu fossi felice (parola grossa, diciamo sereno, convinto....) io non credo che avresti sottoposto il tuo caso qui, a questo pubblico virtuale.
Difficilmente si raccontano le cose belle per farsi dire: wow, che belle!


----------



## Tessa (22 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho mai chiesto a nessuno se era felice.
> Invece una qualche stronzata sulla felicità l'aveva detta mio marito.
> Per me è importante sentirti in pace con gli altri e con se stessi.


Si, ricordo anch'io una cazzata simile. Fuori da ogni mia logica.  
Il diritto al raggiungimento della propria personale e meritata felicita'.....con ogni mezzo possibile.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (22 Febbraio 2016)

*KIKKO ...*

... goditi la meritata felicità che ti è capitata o che ti sei costruito ...non fasciarti la testa prima di essere la rotta perché la tua situazione è chiara e stabile ed il tuo rapporto va avanti molto bene ... hai una moglie accanto con la quale passi bene le tue giornate ed una donna per il sesso ... non si può avere tutto nella vita e quindi la vita tutta diventa un continuo compromesso tra quello che vorremmo e quello che possiamo ottenere ... e vale in tutti i campi, reale materiale e spirituale sentimentale.

Non rinunciare mai al sesso .... un giorno la natura prenderà la decisione al posto tuo

E la felicità non dipende da quello che hai o non hai ma da quello che sei e come ti rapporti con te stesso .... chi non sta bene con sé stesso non sarà mai felice per quanta abbondanza abbia ... altri sono felici con molto poco e decisamente vivono molto meglio

Le previsioni per il futuro? Fai bene a non pensarci e non fare previsioni a lungo termine perché come dicono gli esperti .... le previsioni a lungo termine dicono che lasceremo tutti questo mondo ... per cui l'importante diventa come ci siamo stati e tu, più momenti felici trascorri,  meno momenti brutti avrai vissuto

Un grande in bocca al lupo


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2016)

*...*

Anche l attribuire il nome giusto a questo equilibrio di Kikko pare un compromesso...


----------



## kikko64 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Ci ho dormito sopra … 
Vorrei argomentare sia su ciò che ha scritto Jon riguardo mia moglie sia su quello scritto da Brunetta riguardo il sentirsi “in pace con se stessi” perchè in qualche modo le due cose sono (molto) legate.

Quello che voi non sapete di mia moglie (e fino a circa un anno e mezzo fa non sapevo nemmeno io) è che durante il mio periodo “nero”, il periodo in io cui approdai su questo scoglio, lei era in analisi … 
Ho già raccontato di come i suoi tradimenti seriali fossero di qualche anno antecedenti al mio approdo qui ma che le conseguenze di quei tradimenti, pur a distanza di anni, stavano distruggendo il mio rapporto con lei, la mia famiglia ed il mio matrimonio. Quello che non sapevo e che scoprii solo in seguito è che lei andò in analisi per tentare di capire ed in qualche modo superare le motivazioni che la spingevano a tradirmi.
Quello che lei elaborò (e che la portò in analisi) fu che la motivazione principale dei suoi tradimenti fosse in qualche modo legata solo al suo modo di vivere intimamente la propria sessualità (forse il sesso con me non le bastava o non la soddisfava abbastanza o era solo una valvola di sfogo … questo non lo so … le mie sono solo ipotesi).
Quando circa un anno e mezzo fa, durante una lunga chiacchierata notturna in cui le chiesi “spiegazioni” riguardo la sua “assesualità” (sinceramente credevo che fosse legata alla sua menopausa precoce, farà 50 anni quest’anno) lei mi raccontò dell’analisi mi disse “ci ho messo un anno a capire cosa c’era di sbagliato in me, ma ora sono finalmente in pace con se stessa” … 
Ecco … rinunciare al sesso l’ha messa in pace con se stessa ... e come dice Brunetta “…  è importante sentirti in pace con gli altri e con se stessi.”.
Ed io aggiungo : quando si è in pace con se stessi e con gli altri è molto più facile essere in pace anche con il mondo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Febbraio 2016)

Kikko io mi ricordo molto bene di te perché mi sono chiesta tante volte se fossi riuscito a trovare un po' di serenità. Se l'hai trovata a me fa piacere. Un abbraccio.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (22 Febbraio 2016)

*IDEM*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Kikko io mi ricordo molto bene di te perché mi sono chiesta tante volte se fossi riuscito a trovare un po' di serenità. Se l'hai trovata a me fa piacere. Un abbraccio.


Quoto ... con la differenza che non conoscevo la tua storia


----------



## danny (22 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Vabbè ... ho capito ... qui se qualcuno scrive che è affranto dal dolore, che soffre come un cane, che vuole andare via e lasciare tutto ... allora va bene,
> Se invece io scrivo che in qualche modo ho trovato "una quadra" ad una situazione che solo qualche anno fa credevo perduta, allora sono solo in cerca di un "pubblico", di una "rivincita" di uno "specchio" in cui riflettermi ???
> 
> forse è meglio se me ne torno da dove sono venuto ... Ci si ritrova fra qualche anno ... forse.


Sinceramente comprendo la tua situazione.
Hai ritrovato un equilibrio tuo in cui due persone ora ti danno quello di cui ti hai bisogno, per cui stai bene, e questo è un buon risultato.
La mancanza di sesso per volontà unilaterale non è facile da sopportare, specie dopo un tradimento.


----------



## spleen (22 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Ci ho dormito sopra …
> Vorrei argomentare sia su ciò che ha scritto Jon riguardo mia moglie sia su quello scritto da Brunetta riguardo il sentirsi “in pace con se stessi” perchè in qualche modo le due cose sono (molto) legate.
> 
> Quello che voi non sapete di mia moglie (e fino a circa un anno e mezzo fa non sapevo nemmeno io) è che durante il mio periodo “nero”, il periodo in io cui approdai su questo scoglio, lei era in analisi …
> ...


Cioè fammi capire: Tua moglie ha rinunciato al sesso per stare in pace con se stessa. E tu non esisti in sostanza, perciò deduco che quando dici in pace con gli altri, in quel -altri- tu non ci sia.
Apperò.....


----------



## kikko64 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Kikko io mi ricordo molto bene di te perché mi sono chiesta tante volte se fossi riuscito a trovare un po' di serenità. Se l'hai trovata a me fa piacere. Un abbraccio.


Ciao Sbri (se posso ancora chiamarti così) è un vero piacere ritrovarti.


----------



## danny (22 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Cioè fammi capire: Tua moglie ha rinunciato al sesso per stare in pace con se stessa. E tu non esisti in sostanza, perciò deduco che quando dici in pace con gli altri, in quel -altri- tu non ci sia.
> Apperò.....


Sono due compagni, stanno bene insieme, si vogliono bene ma il sesso non va.
Lei non è più attirata da lui, forse da tempo, comunque ha avuto bisogno di avere esperienze al di fuori che la appagassero.
Piuttosto che tradirlo quando ha visto per questo crollare il matrimonio ha azzerato le sue pulsioni, viste come responsabili del fallimento di coppia.
In questa repressione  lei non si sente più in colpa per non aver onorato il patto di fedeltà: il ragionamento che porta avanti lei di conseguenza è che rinunciando al sesso, entrambi ottengono qualcosa.
Lui la fedeltà di lei, lei di essere in pace con la coscienza e aver mantenuto saldo il matrimonio.
Per cui tutti dovrebbero stare bene.
Ovviamente non è vero, perché il marito non vuole solo la moglie fedele, ma anche una vita sessuale con lei soddisfacente.
Non potendo più ottenere questo, si rivolge altrove.
Un caso molto più comune di quello che si creda, soprattutto dopo i 40.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Ciao Sbri (se posso ancora chiamarti così) è un vero piacere ritrovarti.


Tesoro tu mi puoi chiamare come vuoi... basta che mi chiami


----------



## kikko64 (22 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Cioè fammi capire: Tua moglie ha rinunciato al sesso per stare in pace con se stessa. E tu non esisti in sostanza, perciò deduco che quando dici in pace con gli altri, in quel -altri- tu non ci sia.
> Apperò.....


Non ho capito la tua deduzione ... credo che il suo "essere in pace con se stessa" per lei significhi innanzi tutto evitare di essere nuovamente succube di quella passione "fisica" (una sorta di "bulimia" sessuale") che, a suo modo di vedere, l'aveva portata al tradimento. Nella sua ferrea volontà di non cadere più in "tentazione", per rimanere in pace con se stessa e per evitare di creare altri conflitti, ha scambiato la "bulimia sessuale" con "l'anoressia sessuale", ma non ha ancora realizzato che entrambe le situazioni sono comunque "patologiche" ... forse arriverà a comprenderlo ... o forse no ... 

Comunque io non ho mai detto che stare con lei sia facile ... capisco che sia altrettanto difficile capire perché io non me sia ancora andato via ... resta il fatto che Lei fa parte della mia vita ... forse Lei *è* la mia vita ...


----------



## kikko64 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tesoro tu mi puoi chiamare come vuoi... basta che mi chiami


Volevo mettere la faccina che arrossisce  ma non la trovo ...


----------



## perplesso (22 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Non ho capito la tua deduzione ... credo che il suo "essere in pace con se stessa" per lei significhi innanzi tutto evitare di essere nuovamente succube di quella passione "fisica" (una sorta di "bulimia" sessuale") che, a suo modo di vedere, l'aveva portata al tradimento. Nella sua ferrea volontà di non cadere più in "tentazione", per rimanere in pace con se stessa e per evitare di creare altri conflitti, ha scambiato la "bulimia sessuale" con "l'anoressia sessuale", ma non ha ancora realizzato che entrambe le situazioni sono comunque "patologiche" ... forse arriverà a comprenderlo ... o forse no ...
> 
> Comunque io non ho mai detto che stare con lei sia facile ... capisco che sia altrettanto difficile capire perché io non me sia ancora andato via ... resta il fatto che Lei fa parte della mia vita ... forse Lei *è* la mia vita ...


o più banalmente è difficile immaginarsi da soli a ricominciare dopo tanti anni.    non è una critica.

è che se basassimo le nostre relazioni sulla pura attrazione sessuale, non ci sarebbero storie che superano i 36 mesi, a tenersi larghi.

quindi è evidente di per sè che se si resiste dove la logica di chi osserva da fuori con un White Russian in mano (domandosi al contempo perchè la Roma non riesca a godersi una striscia di 5 vittorie di fila senza infilarci dentro una polemica senza senso) contrasta con quello che solo tu e tua moglie soltanto potete sapere e che vi lega nonostante sta tortura atroce dell'astinenza unilateralmente dichiarata.

l'unica cosa che mi sento di dirti è di conservare la lucidità quando scopi.   ricordati che quello che vivi con la tua amica non deve mai uscire dalle 4 pareti della stanza, per alcun motivo.   perchè altrimenti fareste solo danno.


----------



## Tessa (22 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Ci ho dormito sopra …
> Vorrei argomentare sia su ciò che ha scritto Jon riguardo mia moglie sia su quello scritto da Brunetta riguardo il sentirsi “in pace con se stessi” perchè in qualche modo le due cose sono (molto) legate.
> 
> Quello che voi non sapete di mia moglie (e fino a circa un anno e mezzo fa non sapevo nemmeno io) è che durante il mio periodo “nero”, il periodo in io cui approdai su questo scoglio, lei era in analisi …
> ...


Mi e' difficile capire come partner occasionali in serie possano gratificare piu' del proprio compagno al punto da arrivare a rinunciare definitivamente al sesso. 
Ci sono troppe cose non dette tra di voi. 
Tra i due e' tua moglie ad essere molto infelice credo. Altro che in pace....


----------



## Tessa (22 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Non ho capito la tua deduzione ... credo che il suo "essere in pace con se stessa" per lei significhi innanzi tutto evitare di essere nuovamente succube di quella passione "fisica" (una sorta di "bulimia" sessuale") che, a suo modo di vedere, l'aveva portata al tradimento. Nella sua ferrea volontà di non cadere più in "tentazione", per rimanere in pace con se stessa e per evitare di creare altri conflitti, ha scambiato la "bulimia sessuale" con "l'anoressia sessuale", ma non ha ancora realizzato che entrambe le situazioni sono comunque "patologiche" ... forse arriverà a comprenderlo ... o forse no ...
> 
> Comunque io non ho mai detto che stare con lei sia facile ... capisco che sia altrettanto difficile capire perché io non me sia ancora andato via ... resta il fatto che Lei fa parte della mia vita ... forse Lei *è* la mia vita ...


Sono cose che si comprendono e forse si superano, con una buona analisi. 
Perche' ha smesso di andarci?


----------



## danny (22 Febbraio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> *o più banalmente è difficile immaginarsi da soli a ricominciare dopo tanti anni.    non è una critica.*
> 
> *è che se basassimo le nostre relazioni sulla pura attrazione sessuale, non ci sarebbero storie che superano i 36 mesi, a tenersi larghi.
> *
> ...



Quoto.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> o più banalmente è difficile immaginarsi da soli a *ricominciare* dopo tanti anni.    non è una critica.
> 
> è che se basassimo le nostre relazioni sulla pura attrazione sessuale, non ci sarebbero storie che superano i 36 mesi, a tenersi larghi.
> 
> ...


Ma perchè ricominciare? Sarebbe un continuare a vivere in modo diverso
Nel caso di Kikko io non credo che il problema sia non volere stare solo ma invece voler stare con sua moglie. Oggi. Domani poi si vedrà


----------



## danny (22 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> *Mi e' difficile capire come partner occasionali in serie possano gratificare piu' del proprio compagno al punto da arrivare a rinunciare definitivamente al sesso. *
> Ci sono troppe cose non dette tra di voi.
> Tra i due e' tua moglie ad essere molto *infelice* credo. Altro che in pace....


Una mia conoscente ha partner occasionali fin dal primo giorno del matrimonio.
Ha un marito, due figli, una vita matrimoniale che potrebbe essere perfetta.
Non la vedo affatto infelice.
L'infelicità è raramente una causa di tradimento, spesso ne è solo la giustificazione.


----------



## JON (22 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Ci ho dormito sopra …
> Vorrei argomentare sia su ciò che ha scritto Jon riguardo mia moglie sia su quello scritto da Brunetta riguardo il sentirsi “in pace con se stessi” perchè in qualche modo le due cose sono (molto) legate.
> 
> Quello che voi non sapete di mia moglie (e fino a circa un anno e mezzo fa non sapevo nemmeno io) è che durante il mio periodo “nero”, il periodo in io cui approdai su questo scoglio, lei era in analisi …
> ...


Ricordo la tua storia anch'io, più che altro ne ricordo l'impressione che mi fece. Mi associo a Sbriciola, non l'ho fatto, ma ci tengo a darti il bentornato.

Non ci crederai, ma una supposizione simile a questo nuovo tassello l'avevo già fatta. Ora ho capito il perché riesci con relativa serenità a "prelevare" il coinvolgimento solo sessuale dal rapporto con l'amica. Io penso che tu, abbia principalmente recuperato delle certezze nel rapporto con tua moglie grazie soprattutto al suo cambiamento. Un cambiamento che mi fa pensare ad una sorta di conversione, che purtroppo porta con se delle conseguenze, o forse più semplicemente delle caratteristiche, meno positive. La decisione arbitraria, in fondo, di escludere il sesso dal vostro rapporto tu l'hai pesantemente subita. Diciamo che hai resistito fin troppo, nonostante la tua indole non sia quella di un traditore.

Dato che le tue ipotesi a riguardo sono, appunto, tue e dato che tua moglie all'epoca decise di muoversi in autonomia tenendoti allo scuro della sua analisi, suppongo che tu, riguardo il neretto, non abbia ancora le idee chiare, anche perché penso che lei possa essersi dimostrata riluttante ad approfondire il problema. Dopotutto il taglio netto che ha dato al sesso è come un taglio alla comunicazione nel momento in cui i suoi doveri coniugali consistono anche in questo. Se un tempo ti teneva nascosta la sua inclinazione sessuale, oggi ti nega il sesso, come se tu nelle sue questioni interiori non dovessi avere accesso. Ma, non c'è dubbio, stando a quello che racconti, lei sembra una donna diversa. Anche se la condizione attuale nell'approccio col sesso in qualche modo conferma ii conflitti del passato.

Naturalmente tu hai dovuto ovviare al problema a modo tuo, non hai avuto scelta. Lei avrà pure trovato il suo equilibrio interno che più una pace con se stessa pare piuttosto una pace forzata dei sensi, ma secondo me il tentativo estremo di recuperarla in qualche modo sarebbe si utile a te ma anche e soprattutto a lei. Avrà pure capito cosa non andava in lei ma ha adottato soluzioni integraliste perché probabilmente non è stata capace di altro.

Se c'è un compromesso da fare, qui deve farlo lei con te.


----------



## JON (22 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tesoro tu mi puoi chiamare come vuoi... basta che mi chiami


Strascicata.


----------



## danny (22 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Dato che le tue ipotesi a riguardo sono, appunto, tue e dato che tua moglie all'epoca decise di muoversi in autonomia tenendoti allo scuro della sua analisi, suppongo che tu, riguardo il neretto, non abbia ancora le idee chiare, anche perché penso che lei possa essersi dimostrata riluttante ad approfondire il problema. Dopotutto il taglio netto che ha dato al sesso è come un taglio alla comunicazione *nel momento in cui i suoi doveri coniugali consistono anche in questo.* Se un tempo ti teneva nascosta la sua inclinazione sessuale, oggi ti nega il sesso, come se tu nelle sue questioni interiori non dovessi avere accesso. Ma, non c'è dubbio, stando a quello che racconti, lei sembra una donna diversa. Anche se la condizione attuale nell'approccio col sesso in qualche modo conferma ii conflitti del passato.



Ma il sesso è un dovere?


----------



## JON (22 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Non ho capito la tua deduzione ... credo che il suo "essere in pace con se stessa" per lei significhi innanzi tutto evitare di essere nuovamente succube di quella passione "fisica" (una sorta di "bulimia" sessuale") che, a suo modo di vedere, l'aveva portata al tradimento. Nella sua ferrea volontà di non cadere più in "tentazione", per rimanere in pace con se stessa e per evitare di creare altri conflitti, ha scambiato la "bulimia sessuale" con "l'anoressia sessuale", ma non ha ancora realizzato che entrambe le situazioni sono comunque "patologiche" ... forse arriverà a comprenderlo ... o forse no ...
> 
> Comunque io non ho mai detto che stare con lei sia facile ... capisco che sia altrettanto difficile capire perché io non me sia ancora andato via ... resta il fatto che Lei fa parte della mia vita ... forse Lei *è* la mia vita ...


Tutto coincide con le mie supposizioni. Stando naturalmente all'attendibilità dei fatti che riporti, ma mi sembri un tipo piuttosto obiettivo.


----------



## JON (22 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma il sesso è un dovere?


 Non intendevo questo. Però se può tranquillizzarti ti confermo che il sesso è un piacere.


----------



## kikko64 (22 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Tutto coincide con le mie supposizioni. Stando naturalmente all'attendibilità dei fatti che riporti, ma mi sembri un tipo piuttosto obiettivo.


Diciamo che la capacità di analisi (in altri ambiti ovviamente) fa parte del mio bagaglio "professionale".


----------



## Tessa (22 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Una mia conoscente ha partner occasionali fin dal primo giorno del matrimonio.
> Ha un marito, due figli, una vita matrimoniale che potrebbe essere perfetta.
> Non la vedo affatto infelice.
> L'infelicità è raramente una causa di tradimento, spesso ne è solo la giustificazione.


Contenta lei....
Allora diciamo che a me fa tristezza.


----------



## Tessa (22 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma il sesso è un dovere?


Perfino la chiesa e' disposta ad annullare i matrimoni per non ottemperanza....


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2016)

Se si leggono le sacre scritture si capisce bene che è più un dovere che un piacere.
Dipende dai punti di vista.
Alcuni anni fa ebbi a che fare con un professionista che instauratasi una certa confidenza e in un momento di apertura, mi confidò che dopo 4 anni di matrimonio non aveva ancora consumato.
Ma io la amo, e le resto vicino, e aspetto.. - mi disse


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Strascicata.



Ehhhh


----------



## JON (22 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Diciamo che la capacità di analisi (in altri ambiti ovviamente) fa parte del mio bagaglio "professionale".


Sinceramente, lo avevo capito. Sei molto preciso, chirurgico diciamo. Ma come vedi ciò non toglie che poi, in campo umano, simili doti non sono sufficienti a risolvere certi problemi.


----------



## JON (22 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ehhhh


Sbomballata?


----------



## Tessa (22 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se si leggono le sacre scritture si capisce bene che è più un dovere che un piacere.
> Dipende dai punti di vista.
> Alcuni anni fa ebbi a che fare con un professionista che instauratasi una certa confidenza e in un momento di apertura, mi confidò che dopo 4 anni di matrimonio non aveva ancora consumato.
> Ma io la amo, e le resto vicino, e aspetto.. - mi disse


Aspetta e spera....
Parlo a ragion veduta. 
Dopo un anno 'in bianco' con il mio primo marito l'ho lasciato libero di rifarsi una vita. 
Cosi si fa se si vuol bene a qualcuno. 
Tutto il resto e' puro egoismo.....


----------



## JON (22 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Aspetta e spera....
> Parlo a ragion veduta.
> Dopo un anno 'in bianco' con il mio primo marito l'ho lasciato libero di rifarsi una vita.
> Cosi si fa se si vuol bene a qualcuno.
> Tutto il resto e' puro egoismo.....


Ma chi tra voi latitava?


----------



## Tessa (22 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ma chi tra voi latitava?


Io.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Aspetta e spera....
> Parlo a ragion veduta.
> Dopo un anno 'in bianco' con il mio primo marito l'ho lasciato libero di rifarsi una vita.
> Cosi si fa se si vuol bene a qualcuno.
> Tutto il resto e' puro egoismo.....


Hai deciso tu cosa era bene per lui o hai pensato a cosa era bene per te?
Chiedo per capire
Avrei buttato via 3 anni di percorsi per arrivare dove sto

edit: letto ora la tua risposta. PEnsavo il contrario


----------



## ologramma (22 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai deciso tu cosa era bene per lui o hai pensato a cosa era bene per te?
> Chiedo per capire
> Avrei buttato via 3 anni di percorsi per arrivare dove sto
> 
> edit: letto ora la tua risposta. PEnsavo il contrario


vi ho fregato , il tempo preso dalla mia lei , che ancora continua , come minimo sono 10 anni ., pensate me lo sono scordato


----------



## Tessa (22 Febbraio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> vi ho fregato , il tempo preso dalla mia lei , che ancora continua , come minimo sono 10 anni ., pensate me lo sono scordato


Ma ne avete mai parlato?
Faccio molta fatica a comprendere la moglie di kikko ed anche quella di danny. 
Tradiscono, poi si negano poi non sopportano di essere abbandonate.....


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Aspetta e spera....
> Parlo a ragion veduta.
> Dopo un anno 'in bianco' con il mio primo marito l'ho lasciato libero di rifarsi una vita.
> Cosi si fa se si vuol bene a qualcuno.
> Tutto il resto e' puro egoismo.....


Non so come si sia evoluta.. Lui mi disse che era lei che aveva un cattivo rapporto con il sesso.. Non con il sesso assieme a lui..
Non approfondiii per delicatezza..

Diciamo che cosi fai te se vuoi bene a qualcuno.. Giusto Per mantenere un basso profilo..


----------



## ologramma (22 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ma ne avete mai parlato?
> Faccio molta fatica a comprendere la moglie di kikko ed anche quella di danny.
> Tradiscono, poi si negano poi non sopportano di essere abbandonate.....


parlato molto fino allo sfinimento , ma per lei quella pratica è morta e sepolta , chiude gli occhi e non si chiede cosa faccio, quindi ora mi sta bene così ci legano altre cose , tanto la vita mi si è fatta più corta


----------



## Tessa (22 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non so come si sia evoluta.. Lui mi disse che era lei che aveva un cattivo rapporto con il sesso.. Non con il sesso assieme a lui..
> Non approfondiii per delicatezza..
> 
> Diciamo che cosi fai te se vuoi bene a qualcuno.. Giusto Per mantenere un basso profilo..


Non ho capito il 'basso profilo' mi spieghi?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (22 Febbraio 2016)

*SENZA SESSO ....*

...invece purtroppo penso arriverà anche quel giorno ... poi penso quando da bambino ho beccato i miei nonni .... e mi passa ....

... ognuno di noi è talmente diverso .... sia da solo che come elemento di coppia ....

Tessa .... un anno senza sesso, impensabile per noi, eppure lei ci ha detto che era cosi

Danny chiede se il sesso è un dovere ... per noi si, nel senso vero del termine e cioè è una cosa che si deve fare perché non se ne può fare a meno 

Kikko  .... la moglie non fa più sesso .... non è la prima che sento ed ho anche amici che non lo fanno più 

Perplesso ... non so che dati hai, ma non solo non contestiamo la Roma, non siamo proprio romanisti .... tra noi l'unica cosa che è rimasta inalterata è l'attrazione sessuale 

Generalizzare partendo dalla propria condizione o dalle proprie conoscenze è fortemente limitativo

È solamente una riflessione a voce alta


----------



## danny (22 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Perfino la chiesa e' disposta ad annullare i matrimoni per non ottemperanza....


Sì, ma non dopo anni e sopraggiunti figli...


----------



## danny (22 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Non intendevo questo. Però se può tranquillizzarti ti confermo che il sesso è un piacere.


Il matrimonio non è un contratto  in cui il sesso rientra tra le prestazioni assicurate a vita.
Il sesso può finire a un certo punto, l'attrazione sessuale può venire a mancare, il desiderio può non esserci più...
E allora?
Che si fa?


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non ho capito il 'basso profilo' mi spieghi?


Certo. Non spingersi in affermazioni assolute , ma relative.
Valide per se, e non per chiunque.


----------



## patroclo (22 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ma ne avete mai parlato?
> Faccio molta fatica a comprendere la moglie di kikko ed anche quella di danny.
> Tradiscono, poi si negano poi non sopportano di essere abbandonate.....


Ti dico la mia, diciamo 10 anni di sesso quantiqualitativamente ridicolo e non che nei precedenti  si facessero i fuochi artificiali.............. anni a tentare di parlarne e anni a dare la colpa a fattori esterni per paura di perdermi ( chiamiamolo pure inganno). Alla fine non provava desiderio e quindi l'assenza di sesso era la cosa più naturale del mondo .... ero io lo strano da accontentare unatantum.

Io non parlo di anormalità nei suoi desideri ( alla fine uno fa quello che si sente, o almeno dovrebbe) dico solo che questa sua assenza di desiderio l'ha portata ad una chiusura mentale spaventosa e a non accettare che magari qualcuno potesse pensarla diversamente.

Io ti ho detto il mio caso che alla fine è di una banalità e frequenza disarmante..... sinceramente non so dove ricercare le cause (fisiche, sociali, religiose, famigliari) e a questo punto non m'interessa


----------



## patroclo (22 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Il matrimonio non è un contratto  in cui il sesso rientra tra le prestazioni assicurate a vita.
> Il sesso può finire a un certo punto, l'attrazione sessuale può venire a mancare, il desiderio può non esserci più...
> E allora?
> Che si fa?


esistono le terapie (mediche, psicologiche...ecc) il problema è chi ha il calo del desiderio difficilmente accetta altri punti di vista, è in pace con se stessa/o


----------



## JON (22 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Il matrimonio non è un contratto  in cui il sesso rientra tra le prestazioni assicurate a vita.
> Il sesso può finire a un certo punto, l'attrazione sessuale può venire a mancare, il desiderio può non esserci più...
> *E allora?
> Che si fa?*


E che ne so io.


----------



## Tessa (22 Febbraio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> Ti dico la mia, diciamo 10 anni di sesso quantiqualitativamente ridicolo e non che nei precedenti  si facessero i fuochi artificiali.............. anni a tentare di parlarne e anni a dare la colpa a fattori esterni per paura di perdermi ( chiamiamolo pure inganno). Alla fine non provava desiderio e quindi l'assenza di sesso era la cosa più naturale del mondo .... ero io lo strano da accontentare unatantum.
> 
> Io non parlo di anormalità nei suoi desideri ( alla fine uno fa quello che si sente, o almeno dovrebbe) dico solo che questa sua assenza di desiderio l'ha portata ad una chiusura mentale spaventosa e a non accettare che magari qualcuno potesse pensarla diversamente.
> 
> Io ti ho detto il mio caso che alla fine è di una banalità e frequenza disarmante..... sinceramente non so dove ricercare le cause (fisiche, sociali, religiose, famigliari) e a questo punto non m'interessa


Le cause possono essere molteplici. Io per esempio non ho mai capito perche' non desiderassi piu' mio marito. E quando mi capita di incrociarlo non riesco neanche ad immaginare di averlo mai desiderato.....sono contenta sia felice con la sua compagna e la sua nuova famiglia ( non abbiamo avuto figli insieme). 
L'importante e' essere consapevoli di avere un problema. E che questo problema diventa un problema anche per l'altro. 
E' difficile spiegare pero'.  Difficile accettare di essere abbandonati per qualcosa che non riesci tu per prima a capire. 
Ermik alla fine ti stai separando giusto?


----------



## Tessa (22 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Il matrimonio non è un contratto  in cui il sesso rientra tra le prestazioni assicurate a vita.
> Il sesso può finire a un certo punto, l'attrazione sessuale può venire a mancare, il desiderio può non esserci più...
> E allora?
> Che si fa?


Ci si lascia. 
Si tradisce entrambi. 
Lui tradisce e lei pratica l'astinenza. 
Lei tradisce e lui pratica l'astinenza. 
Si pratica entrambi l'astinenza.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ci si lascia.
> *Si tradisce entrambi. *
> Lui tradisce e lei pratica l'astinenza.
> Lei tradisce e lui pratica l'astinenza.
> Si pratica entrambi l'astinenza.


Il grassetto la vedo dura se uno dei due non vuole fare sesso


----------



## danny (22 Febbraio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> esistono le terapie (mediche, psicologiche...ecc) il problema è chi ha il calo del desiderio difficilmente accetta altri punti di vista, è in pace con se stessa/o


Perché il problema non è il suo ma del partner. Se una persona sta bene pur non facendo sesso perché dovrebbe essere un problema per lui?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Perché il problema non è il suo ma del partner. Se una persona sta bene pur non facendo sesso perché dovrebbe essere un problema per lui?


quoto


----------



## Tessa (22 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il grassetto la vedo dura se uno dei due non vuole fare sesso


Parlo sempre per la mia esperienza. 
Entri in una condizione per cui il sesso non fa piu' parte della tua vita e non ti capaciti di come si possa stare in una fittizia serenita' anche senza. Ma sei morto e non lo sai. 
Lo capisci solo quando incontri qualcuno che ti fa tornare la voglia di ricominciare a vivere......


----------



## Tessa (22 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Perché il problema non è il suo ma del partner. Se una persona sta bene pur non facendo sesso perché dovrebbe essere un problema per lui?


Perche' ha un partner!!!!!
E' talmente semplice. 
Stai da solo allora.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Parlo sempre per la mia esperienza.
> Entri in una condizione per cui il sesso non fa piu' parte della tua vita e non ti capaciti di come si possa stare in una fittizia serenita' anche senza. *Ma sei morto e non lo sai. *
> Lo capisci solo quando incontri qualcuno che ti fa tornare la voglia di ricominciare a vivere......


Ah ok
Credo sia una situazione diversa da quella della moglie di Kikko o di quella che sto vivendo io
O lo sai e ti va bene. Troppo stress e paura ammetterlo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Perché il problema non è il suo ma del partner. Se una persona sta bene pur non facendo sesso perché dovrebbe essere un problema per lui?


Un cazzo. 
Il problema é della coppia. É inutile voler  essere coppia solo quando fa comodo.
Che poi uno si rifiuti di partecipare alla comprensione  e risoluzione del problema è un altro discorso.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Parlo sempre per la mia esperienza.
> Entri in una condizione per cui il sesso non fa piu' parte della tua vita e non ti capaciti di come si possa stare in una fittizia serenita' anche senza. Ma sei morto e non lo sai.
> Lo capisci solo quando incontri qualcuno che ti fa tornare la voglia di ricominciare a vivere......


Voglia di...... ? Si dice cosi ora?


----------



## perplesso (22 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma non dopo anni e sopraggiunti figli...


l'annullamento rotale mica è solo per matrimonio non consumato


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Perche' ha un partner!!!!!
> E' talmente semplice.
> *Stai da solo allora.*


Perchè se sta bene così e non ha un problema? 
E' l'altro che non sta bene e dovrebbe andarsene, nel caso


----------



## Tessa (22 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Voglia di...... ? Si dice cosi ora?


Cerco di fare la persona fine


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Cerco di fare la persona fine


E io che pensavo di esser quello delicato.. Dovrò ulteriormente perfezionarmi ...


----------



## danny (22 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè se sta bene così e non ha un problema?
> E' l'altro che non sta bene e dovrebbe andarsene, nel caso


Oppure al solito si trova un compromesso. Che pare sia una soluzione diffusa. È così esecrabile?


----------



## Tessa (22 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè se sta bene così e non ha un problema?
> E' l'altro che non sta bene e dovrebbe andarsene, nel caso


Bisogna anche mettere l'altro nella condizione di potersene andare. 
Agevolarlo. 
Non mettere i bastoni tra le ruote. 

Se questi sono i presupposti se l'altro rimane lo fa per sua libera scelta. 
E se rimane non dovrebbe tradire, in teoria....


----------



## danny (22 Febbraio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Un cazzo.
> Il problema é della coppia. É inutile voler  essere coppia solo quando fa comodo.
> Che poi uno si rifiuti di partecipare alla comprensione  e risoluzione del problema è un altro discorso.


Non so se è un altro discorso. Quando parlo di sesso per dovere e non per piacere mi riferisco proprio a questo. Ha senso compiacere il partner? È una domanda. Quanti e quante lo fanno?


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Bisogna anche mettere l'altro nella condizione di potersene andare.
> Agevolarlo.
> Non mettere i bastoni tra le ruote.
> 
> ...


... Non mettere i bastoni tra le ruote...
Mi suona strano anche questo.. ...


----------



## Anonimo1523 (22 Febbraio 2016)

*STRA....STRA....STRA....QUOTO*



Tessa ha detto:


> Perche' ha un partner!!!!!
> E' talmente semplice.
> Stai da solo allora.


QUOTONE


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> QUOTONE


Ma che quotone.. Ma se tra loro hanno questa complicità che problema e???
Chiaro che se uno non è d accordo il problema si pone...


----------



## kikko64 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Parlo sempre per la mia esperienza.
> Entri in una condizione per cui il sesso non fa piu' parte della tua vita e non ti capaciti di come si possa stare in una fittizia serenita' anche senza. Ma sei morto e non lo sai.
> Lo capisci solo quando incontri qualcuno che ti fa tornare la voglia di ricominciare a vivere......


E' esattamente quello che è successo a me ... ero ad un bivio e se non avessi incontrato l'altra sinceramente non so dire cosa avrei fatto ... forse sarei rimasto con mia moglie ... forse no.
Probabilmente ho soltanto procrastinato la decisione ... carpe diem.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2016)

Io credo però che siano diversi i discorsi e i casi
Un conto è "non voglio più fare sesso", un conto è "non desidero fare sesso con te".
Questo secondo me fa valutare diversamente la situazione a chi sta dall'altra parte.
Almeno per me sarebbe molto diverso


----------



## Tessa (22 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ... Non mettere i bastoni tra le ruote...
> Mi suona strano anche questo.. ...


Mi sono sentita talmente in colpa per la fine del mio primo matrimonio che mi occupai personalmente dell'allestimento della sua nuova casa. 
Lui invece mi regalo' un'auto. 
Non capivo sto regalo. 
A posteriori scoprii che aveva avuto una relazione con una sua collega.....


----------



## kikko64 (22 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Oppure al solito si trova un compromesso. Che pare sia una soluzione diffusa. È così esecrabile?


Scusate ma ... sono solo io che devo chiamarlo ... Filippo


----------



## Anonimo1523 (22 Febbraio 2016)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè se sta bene così e non ha un problema?
> E' l'altro che non sta bene e dovrebbe andarsene, nel caso


Non riesco a capire perché se uno ha un problema se ne deve andare.

A mio avviso fa bene a restare, visto che hanno trovato un equilibrio di coppia, e a scopare l'amica visto che il sesso manca solo a lui.

Pensa che il caso mio era completamente opposto, c'era solo il sesso.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2016)

*...*

Vi informò che esistono coppie che il fine settimana si portano l amico in casa a scopare con loro.
Se a loro va bene, è una loro complicità, alla stregua della coppia che decide di non avere sesso tra loro.
Deve esserci accordo di entrambi e ovvio.. Nemmeno lo vorrei ulteriormente specificare..


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Mi sono sentita talmente in colpa per la fine del mio primo matrimonio che mi occupai personalmente dell'allestimento della sua nuova casa.
> Lui invece mi regalo' un'auto.
> Non capivo sto regalo.
> A posteriori scoprii che aveva avuto una relazione con una sua collega.....


Stavi male.
Hai fatto una scelta perfetta per te.
Io penso fortemente questo, e non devi aver sensi di colpa


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Non riesco a capire perché se uno ha un problema se ne deve andare.
> 
> A mio avviso fa bene a restare, visto che hanno trovato un equilibrio di coppia, e a scopare l'amica visto che il sesso manca solo a lui.
> 
> Pensa che il caso mio era completamente opposto, c'era solo il sesso.


 non mi sono spiegata
Strano

Fa bene anche secondo me a restare, l'importante è che lui sia sereno. Se non lo fosse dovrebbe essere lui ad andarsene.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Vi informò che esistono coppie che il fine settimana si portano l amico in casa a scopare con loro.
> Se a loro va bene, è una loro complicità, alla stregua della coppia che decide di non avere sesso tra loro.
> *Deve esserci accordo di entrambi* e ovvio.. Nemmeno lo vorrei ulteriormente specificare..


Qui però l'accordo non c'è. Piccolo particolare.


----------



## JON (22 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Vi informò che esistono coppie che il fine settimana si portano l amico in casa a scopare con loro.
> Se a loro va bene, è una loro complicità, alla stregua della coppia che decide di non avere sesso tra loro.
> Deve esserci accordo di entrambi e ovvio.. Nemmeno lo vorrei ulteriormente specificare..


Ma ti piace proprio sbordellare tutto. Che c'entra. Se dici ci sono coppie, faresti anche bene a dire quante...tanto per vedere se possono essere prese a campione. E poi, vabbè che in quei casi potrebbero essere che ci siano coppie che cosi compensano la mancanza di sesso, ma secondo me perlopiù si tratta di una perversione.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ma ti piace proprio sbordellare tutto. Che c'entra. Se dici ci sono coppie, faresti anche bene a dire quante...tanto per vedere se possono essere prese a campione. E poi, vabbè che in quei casi potrebbero essere che ci siano coppie che cosi compensano la mancanza di sesso, ma secondo me perlopiù si tratta di una perversione.


Fossero anche 20.. A loro va bene cosi, alla faccia tua.. E mia.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Qui però l'accordo non c'è. Piccolo particolare.


Come no? Con Kikko l accordo c'è.. Anzi, lo ha anche battezzato "Filippo"..
O ho fatto casino e sono finito in un altro 3d?....


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Come no? Con Kikko l accordo c'è.. Anzi, lo ha anche battezzato "Filippo"..
> O ho fatto casino e sono finito in un altro 3d?....


Intendevo dire che l'accordo non l'ha fatto con la moglie
Il "Filippo" l'ha fatto tra sè e sè


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intendevo dire che l'accordo non l'ha fatto con la moglie
> Il "Filippo" l'ha fatto tra sè e sè


Eh si.. Ma forse il Filippo suo (che comprende l amica) ha generato un Giovannino o un Paperino nel suo rapporto matrimoniale.. O no? Chiamo Kikko a testimone


----------



## patroclo (22 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Le cause possono essere molteplici. Io per esempio non ho mai capito perche' non desiderassi piu' mio marito. E quando mi capita di incrociarlo non riesco neanche ad immaginare di averlo mai desiderato.....sono contenta sia felice con la sua compagna e la sua nuova famiglia ( non abbiamo avuto figli insieme).
> L'importante e' essere consapevoli di avere un problema. E che questo problema diventa un problema anche per l'altro.
> E' difficile spiegare pero'.  Difficile accettare di essere abbandonati per qualcosa che non riesci tu per prima a capire.
> Ermik alla fine ti stai separando giusto?


A me non interessa più..... da marito innamorato tentare di capire cosa stava succedendo mi ha distrutto. 
Forse adesso è riuscita a capire che non l'ho lasciata per una scopata, ma non ne sono molto sicuro.
E' stato per me difficile accettare per anni di essere messo da parte, ma io il problema me lo ponevo...... lei ha (forse ) cominciato a porselo quando era troppo tardi, finche le discussioni rimanevano su binari "ordinari" il problema non sussisteva.

Ormai sono due mesi che sono fuori casa.


----------



## oro.blu (22 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non so se è un altro discorso. Quando parlo di sesso per dovere e non per piacere mi riferisco proprio a questo. *Ha senso compiacere il partner? È una domanda. Quanti e quante lo fanno?*


*
*

Perché no? Lo fatto per almeno 10 anni.... Ora me ne rendo conto...


----------



## patroclo (22 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non so se è un altro discorso. Quando parlo di sesso per dovere e non per piacere mi riferisco proprio a questo. Ha senso compiacere il partner? È una domanda. Quanti e quante lo fanno?


distinguerei anche tra il "mi piace, stasera non voglio ma lo faccio lo stesso" e il "non mi piace, non voglio, mi sacrifico"

http://www.internazionale.it/savagelove/dan-savage/2015/04/08/ordinaria-manutenzione


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non so se è un altro discorso. Quando parlo di sesso per dovere e non per piacere mi riferisco proprio a questo. *Ha senso compiacere il partner?* È una domanda. Quanti e quante lo fanno?


No. Soprattutto nel sesso. Preferisco che si astenga piuttosto che farlo per far felice me. Almeno è coerente con se stesso


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> distinguerei anche tra il "mi piace, stasera non voglio ma lo faccio lo stesso" e il "non mi piace, non voglio, mi sacrifico"
> 
> http://www.internazionale.it/savagelove/dan-savage/2015/04/08/ordinaria-manutenzione


:up:
Anche se anche nel primo caso non ne capisco il motivo


----------



## patroclo (22 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> :up:
> Anche se anche nel primo caso non ne capisco il motivo


leggi l'articolo....


----------



## Anonimo1523 (22 Febbraio 2016)

*???????*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma che quotone.. Ma se tra loro hanno questa complicità che problema e???
> Chiaro che se uno non è d accordo il problema si pone...



???? Qualcosa ti sfugge?

E chi dice niente su loro, dico ed ho quotato che se uno dei due non vuole più fare sesso per l'altro diventa un problema che, in una maniera o l'altra, risolve.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Febbraio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> leggi l'articolo....


che tristezza


----------



## Anonimo1523 (22 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Scusate ma ... sono solo io che devo chiamarlo ... Filippo


Si ... evidentemente ..... io ed altri continuiamo a chiamarlo ccompromesso


----------



## Anonimo1523 (22 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Qui però l'accordo non c'è. Piccolo particolare.


Si, infatti qualcosa gli sfugge.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (22 Febbraio 2016)

*STRA....STRA....STRA....QUOTO*



farfalla ha detto:


> che tristezza


QUOTONE


----------



## kikko64 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Dopo aver riletto quello che ho scritto su mia moglie e tutte lo vostre considerazioni in merito (anche se non tutte le ho condivise) mi è sorto un dubbio che forse inconsciamente ho sempre avuto da quando frequento la mia trombamica :

Non è che mia moglie, consapevole del suo rifiuto del sesso, abbia inconsciamente (o consciamente) accettato la possibilità che io faccia sesso con un'altra ?
Non sto tentando di trovare un alibi per la mia attività extra-coniugale, come avrete già capito non ne sento alcuna necessità, ma il fatto che io abbia lasciato cadere l'argomento "sesso" avrebbe dovuto in qualche modo metterla in "allarme" ... invece nulla ... 
Forse non ci crederete, ma Lei è sempre stata abbastanza gelosa ed anche un po' sospettosa (per Lei guardare nel mio cell è normale ed a me la cosa non ha mai infastidito più di tanto)
Lei ha sempre mal digerito il fatto che io, ormai da più di 25anni, abbia lavorato in ambienti molto "femminili" (moda e fashion) e che più dell'80% dei miei colleghi siano sempre state ... donne.

Comunque sia, non credo che per il momento andrò a sfidare la sorte raccontandole della mia relazione ... anche perché un cosa che non Le ho mai perdonato è stata proprio l'avermi confessato il suo (primo ?) tradimento malgrado sapesse perfettamente che io non avevo mai avuto il benché minimo sospetto ... ed io non cerco vendetta.

Una cosa è certa, e forse l'avevo dimenticata ... stare qui dentro aiuta molto ad aprire la mente ...


----------



## kikko64 (22 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> No. Soprattutto nel sesso. Preferisco che si astenga piuttosto che farlo per far felice me. Almeno è coerente con se stesso


Esatto, se devo fare sesso con una "bambola gonfiabile" ... me la compro !!


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Le cause possono essere molteplici. Io per esempio non ho mai capito perche' non desiderassi piu' mio marito. E quando mi capita di incrociarlo non riesco neanche ad immaginare di averlo mai desiderato.....sono contenta sia felice con la sua compagna e la sua nuova famiglia ( non abbiamo avuto figli insieme).
> L'importante e' essere consapevoli di avere un problema. E che questo problema diventa un problema anche per l'altro.
> E' difficile spiegare pero'.  Difficile accettare di essere abbandonati per qualcosa che non riesci tu per prima a capire.
> Ermik alla fine ti stai separando giusto?


Scusa se sembro banale, ma non è che non lo amavi più?
Perchè di solito questo è l'amore tra due persone: attrazione sessuale e una serie di sentimenti più profondi.
La stessa serie di sentimenti, senza l'attrazione sessuale, la si prova per un amico, per un fratello, ma non ci vai a letto.
Non vorrei essere banale, insisto, ma a meno di intervento di patologie di vario tipo comprese quelle geriatriche, due persone che si amano si desiderano.
Magari non più come all'inizio, non lo si fa con la stessa frequenza, ma il desiderio resta.
Altrimenti è finito l'amore ed è rimasto l'affetto, il che non è una vergogna ma semplicemente è un'altra cosa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Dopo aver riletto quello che ho scritto su mia moglie e tutte lo vostre considerazioni in merito (anche se non tutte le ho condivise) mi è sorto un dubbio che forse inconsciamente ho sempre avuto da quando frequento la mia trombamica :
> 
> Non è che mia moglie, consapevole del suo rifiuto del sesso, abbia inconsciamente (o consciamente) accettato la possibilità che io faccia sesso con un'altra ?
> Non sto tentando di trovare un alibi per la mia attività extra-coniugale, come avrete già capito non ne sento alcuna necessità, ma il fatto che io abbia lasciato cadere l'argomento "sesso" avrebbe dovuto in qualche modo metterla in "allarme" ... invece nulla ...
> ...


Kikko, dai retta a una che non capisce niente: l'essere possessivi e l'amare non c'entrano una beata.
Se posso essere sincera, una persona che, all'interno di un matrimonio passa dal sesso extra coniugale alla castità come soluzione dei problemi che l'hanno portata al sesso extraconiugale, al netto del lavoro che ha fatto con l'analista nel quale non voglio entrare, è una persona ancora ben lungi non solo dall'aver trovato un equilibrio, ma anche dall'aver realizzato che al mondo, oltre ai suoi, ci sono pure i sogni e i desideri degli altri.
Approfitta della ritrovata serenità.


----------



## Tessa (22 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Scusa se sembro banale, ma non è che non lo amavi più?
> Perchè di solito questo è l'amore tra due persone: attrazione sessuale e una serie di sentimenti più profondi.
> La stessa serie di sentimenti, senza l'attrazione sessuale, la si prova per un amico, per un fratello, ma non ci vai a letto.
> Non vorrei essere banale, insisto, ma a meno di intervento di patologie di vario tipo comprese quelle geriatriche, due persone che si amano si desiderano.
> ...


Si non lo amavo piu'......


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Si non lo amavo piu'......


e allora non c'è molto da capire, mi pare.
Non c'è mai una ragione perchè un amore debba finire (cit.) però finiscono anche, talvolta, per fare spazio a nuovi amori.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Kikko, dai retta a una che non capisce niente: l'essere possessivi e l'amare non c'entrano una beata.
> Se posso essere sincera, una persona che, all'interno di un matrimonio passa dal sesso extra coniugale alla castità come soluzione dei problemi che l'hanno portata al sesso extraconiugale, al netto del lavoro che ha fatto con l'analista nel quale non voglio entrare, è una persona ancora ben lungi non solo dall'aver trovato un equilibrio, ma anche dall'aver realizzato che al mondo, oltre ai suoi, ci sono pure i sogni e i desideri degli altri.
> Approfitta della ritrovata serenità.


Quoto!


----------



## ologramma (22 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo però che siano diversi i discorsi e i casi
> Un conto è "non voglio più fare sesso", un conto è "non desidero fare sesso con te".
> Questo secondo me fa valutare diversamente la situazione a chi sta dall'altra parte.
> Almeno per me sarebbe molto diverso


verità sacrosanta quindi come non quotarti:up:


----------



## spleen (22 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Kikko, dai retta a una che non capisce niente: l'essere possessivi e l'amare non c'entrano una beata.
> Se posso essere sincera, una persona che, all'interno di un matrimonio passa dal sesso extra coniugale alla castità come soluzione dei problemi che l'hanno portata al sesso extraconiugale, al netto del lavoro che ha fatto con l'analista nel quale non voglio entrare, è una persona ancora ben lungi non solo dall'aver trovato un equilibrio, ma anche dall'aver realizzato che al mondo, oltre ai suoi, ci sono pure i sogni e i desideri degli altri.
> Approfitta della ritrovata serenità.


Oh meno male.
Quoto!


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Kikko, dai retta a una che non capisce niente: l'essere possessivi e l'amare non c'entrano una beata.
> Se posso essere sincera, una persona che, all'interno di un matrimonio passa dal sesso extra coniugale alla castità come soluzione dei problemi che l'hanno portata al sesso extraconiugale, al netto del lavoro che ha fatto con l'analista nel quale non voglio entrare, è una persona ancora ben lungi non solo dall'aver trovato un equilibrio, ma anche dall'aver realizzato che al mondo, oltre ai suoi, ci sono pure i sogni e i desideri degli altri.
> Approfitta della ritrovata serenità.


In pratica ti sta dicendo che tua moglie è una stronza...


----------



## danny (22 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Kikko, dai retta a una che non capisce niente: l'essere possessivi e l'amare non c'entrano una beata.
> Se posso essere sincera, una persona che, all'interno di un matrimonio passa dal sesso extra coniugale alla castità come soluzione dei problemi che l'hanno portata al sesso extraconiugale, al netto del lavoro che ha fatto con l'analista nel quale non voglio entrare, è una persona ancora ben lungi non solo dall'aver trovato un equilibrio, ma anche dall'aver realizzato che al mondo, oltre ai suoi, ci sono pure i sogni e i desideri degli altri.
> Approfitta della ritrovata serenità.


Quoto.


----------



## danny (22 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In pratica ti sta dicendo che tua moglie è una stronza...


Che è egoista Skorpio. Come tanti e come tante. Non sono molte le persone che antepongono gli altri a se stessi, non ne ho mai trovato molte. L'amore finisce. Si tramuta in affetto. Ma questo non basta per alcuni. E l'emozione data dalle relazioni extraconiugali sembra dare un senso a quel desiderio passionale che in tanti abbiamo e che è svanito in molte coppie di lunga data. Ma pochi sono disposti a perdere ciò che hanno costruito, la famiglia, il coniuge per una nuova vita diversa con una persona con cui comunque fanno delle belle scopate. Dopo esserti sposato una volta non è che ambisci a rifare l'esperienza a 50 anni. E allora scopi fuori e mantieni comunque l'affetto e il legame familiare di sempre prendendo tutto quello di cui senti di avere bisogno. Perché si vive una volta sola, Skorpio. E se non ti aspetti premi in un'altra vita e i tuoi principi etici sono vacillanti non c'è ragione che tenga, e nella tua testa fai coincidere il tuo bene con quello della coppia, anche se non è così.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Che è egoista Skorpio. Come tanti e come tante. Non sono molte le persone che antepongono gli altri a se stessi, non ne ho mai trovato molte. L'amore finisce. Si tramuta in affetto. Ma questo non basta per alcuni. E l'emozione data dalle relazioni extraconiugali sembra dare un senso a quel desiderio passionale che in tanti abbiamo e che è svanito in molte coppie di lunga data. Ma pochi sono disposti a perdere ciò che hanno costruito, la famiglia, il coniuge per una nuova vita diversa con una persona con cui comunque fanno delle belle scopate. Dopo esserti sposato una volta non è che ambisci a rifare l'esperienza a 50 anni. E allora scopi fuori e mantieni comunque l'affetto e il legame familiare di sempre prendendo tutto quello di cui senti di avere bisogno. Perché si vive una volta sola, Skorpio. E se non ti aspetti premi in un'altra vita e i tuoi principi etici sono vacillanti non c'è ragione che tenga, e nella tua testa fai coincidere il tuo bene con quello della coppia, anche se non è così.


A me pare che questa rassegnazione applicata alla società corrisponda a tutti rubano, rubo anch'io, tutti non pagano le tasse, non le pago anch'io.

Un disastro.


----------



## danny (22 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me pare che questa rassegnazione applicata alla società corrisponda a tutti rubano, rubo anch'io, tutti non pagano le tasse, non le pago anch'io.
> 
> Un disastro.


È forse diverso?
Senza un'etica siamo anime perse.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me pare che questa rassegnazione applicata alla società corrisponda a tutti rubano, rubo anch'io, tutti non pagano le tasse, non le pago anch'io.
> 
> Un disastro.


Infatti è una cazzata.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> È forse diverso?
> Senza un'etica siamo anime perse.



Non ce l'ha ordinato il dottore di buttare via l'etica.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2016)

*..*

Ma io cercato di tradurre..Sono stato troppo ... Stronzo?


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2016)

*..*

Se lo pensare ditelo no? O ce bisogno di maquillage anche dietro un PC.. Nessuno deve buttar via nulla di quel che ha dentro.. Almeno qui.
Non è peccato pensar che sua moglie è una stronza, e nemmeno che lo e  chi scrive questo post
Liberatevi....


----------



## JON (22 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Dopo aver riletto quello che ho scritto su mia moglie e tutte lo vostre considerazioni in merito (anche se non tutte le ho condivise) mi è sorto un dubbio che forse inconsciamente ho sempre avuto da quando frequento la mia trombamica :
> 
> *Non è che mia moglie, consapevole del suo rifiuto del sesso, abbia inconsciamente (o consciamente) accettato la possibilità che io faccia sesso con un'altra ?*
> Non sto tentando di trovare un alibi per la mia attività extra-coniugale, come avrete già capito non ne sento alcuna necessità, ma il fatto che io abbia lasciato cadere l'argomento "sesso" avrebbe dovuto in qualche modo metterla in "allarme" ... invece nulla ...
> ...


Non è strano che lei, proprio lei, fosse gelosa. La gelosia quando non motivata e suffragata può essere il sintomo di un problema. Hai presente quando si dice che, nel bene e nel male, proiettiamo il nostro essere sugli altri?

Credo che lei, più che accettare quella eventualità, abbia smesso di essere assurdamente gelosa. Cosa che in definitiva potrebbe confermare il suo cambiamento in seguito al suo pseudo processo interiore. Che ancora si capisce come funzioni.

E' quasi una regola, quando si ha a che fare con una gelosia patologica molto spesso si tratta di una proiezione del geloso sulla vittima. Forse ora con la coscienza pulita il ruolo malato della gelosia non ha più motivo di esistere e perde la sua funzionalità. Credo che per il discorso sul sesso lei proprio non ti calcoli, nel senso che il problema strettamente legato al tuo bisogno non la sfiora più di tanto. Che sia, oltre che una ex gelosa, anche un tantino egoista? Non fosse altro che, sull'argomento sesso, ha preso decisioni arbitrariamente e per entrambi.

Ti ama in qualche modo questa donna? Ho notato che questo aspetto non lo citi mai.


----------



## JON (22 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se lo pensare ditelo no? O ce bisogno di maquillage anche dietro un PC.. Nessuno deve buttar via nulla di quel che ha dentro.. Almeno qui.
> Non è peccato pensar che sua moglie è una stronza, e nemmeno che lo e  chi scrive questo post
> Liberatevi....


Ma che dici. Parlo per me, io quello che ho pensato l'ho detto.

Scusa eh, qui quello che non prende posizioni sei tu. E lo fai generalmente.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ma che dici. Parlo per me, io quello che ho pensato l'ho detto.
> 
> Scusa eh, qui quello che non prende posizioni sei tu. E lo fai generalmente.


Ti ringrazio Jon per avermelo riconosciuto, è una medaglia per me.
Io non prendo posizione.
Ho letto la storia di Kikko così come la ha esposta, non con l'idea di prendere posizione, ma di capire come cazzo possa fare un uomo a resistere, perché io come molti di noi, avrei sbarrocciato di brutto.
Ma ho ascoltato, cercato di capire.. passami il termine .. di comprendere come abbia potuto e possa fare, e perché.
Io al posto suo, forse oggi sarei in galera.. dopo l'ennesimo femminicidio che si sente dire in tv, o chissà dove..

Ora ti dico, prima di levarmi dalle palle (per oggi) cosa penso di quel che ho letto oggi:
Io penso che chi, senza conoscere nemmeno un'unghia della vita di una persona, che peraltro non è qui e non può difendersi, e cioè la moglie di Kikko, possiede una coscienza che lo autorizza a giudicarla, deve possedere anche le palle per dire CHIARAMENTE e SENZA COMPROMESSI.. (e a qualcuno fischieranno le orecchie) cosa pensa di lei..  
buonanotte a tutti


----------



## Ecate (22 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ce l'ha ordinato il dottore di buttare via l'etica.


:up:
Aggiungo: neanche di risposarsi a 50 anni, soprattutto se viene mal di testa al pensiero


----------



## Brunetta (22 Febbraio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> :up:
> Aggiungo: neanche di risposarsi a 50 anni, soprattutto se viene mal di testa al pensiero



Quella sarebbe follia 9/10


----------



## patroclo (23 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Che è egoista Skorpio. Come tanti e come tante. Non sono molte le persone che antepongono gli altri a se stessi, non ne ho mai trovato molte. L'amore finisce. Si tramuta in affetto. Ma questo non basta per alcuni. E l'emozione data dalle relazioni extraconiugali sembra dare un senso a quel desiderio passionale che in tanti abbiamo e che è svanito in molte coppie di lunga data. Ma pochi sono disposti a perdere ciò che hanno costruito, la famiglia, il coniuge per una nuova vita diversa con una persona con cui comunque fanno delle belle scopate. Dopo esserti sposato una volta non è che ambisci a rifare l'esperienza a 50 anni. E allora scopi fuori e mantieni comunque l'affetto e il legame familiare di sempre prendendo tutto quello di cui senti di avere bisogno. Perché si vive una volta sola, Skorpio. E se non ti aspetti premi in un'altra vita e i tuoi principi etici sono vacillanti non c'è ragione che tenga, e nella tua testa fai coincidere il tuo bene con quello della coppia, anche se non è così.


No, anzi ni. Nel senso che tra l'egoismo e l'anteporre i desideri dell'altro esistono una miriade di soluzioni più o meno equilibrate che possono soddisfare entrambi. Ho l'impressione che tu ormai parli come uno che ormai ha rinunciato....e se é così spero prenderai presto un altro genere di decisione


----------



## spleen (23 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio Jon per avermelo riconosciuto, è una medaglia per me.
> Io non prendo posizione.
> Ho letto la storia di Kikko così come la ha esposta, non con l'idea di prendere posizione, ma di capire come cazzo possa fare un uomo a resistere, perché io come molti di noi, avrei sbarrocciato di brutto.
> Ma ho ascoltato, cercato di capire.. passami il termine .. di comprendere come abbia potuto e possa fare, e perché.
> ...


Attento a non confondere il peccato con il peccatore.
Qui sulla base dei racconti si fanno considerazioni sul comportamento delle persone (nella fattispecie la moglie di Kikko) quasi mai si danno dei giudizi sulle persone (giustamente direi), per quanto alcuni racconti fomentino istinti omicidi.
NB Qui si parla - S E M P R E - sapendo solo quello che si racconta e quasi mai conoscendo di chi si parla, il forum è questo.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se lo pensare ditelo no? O ce bisogno di maquillage anche dietro un PC.. Nessuno deve buttar via nulla di quel che ha dentro.. Almeno qui.
> Non è peccato pensar che sua moglie è una stronza, e nemmeno che lo e  chi scrive questo post
> Liberatevi....


La conosci così bene per dirlo?


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio Jon per avermelo riconosciuto, è una medaglia per me.
> *Io non prendo posizione.
> *Ho letto la storia di Kikko così come la ha esposta, non con l'idea di prendere posizione, ma di *capire come cazzo possa fare un uomo a resistere, perché io come molti di noi, avrei sbarrocciato di brutto.*
> Ma ho ascoltato, cercato di capire.. passami il termine .. di comprendere come abbia potuto e possa fare, e perché.
> ...


Che cumulo di stronzate.
A dir poco.
Quella frase sul femminicidio è da condanna senza se e senza ma.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Attento a non confondere il peccato con il peccatore.
> Qui sulla base dei racconti si fanno considerazioni sul comportamento delle persone (nella fattispecie la moglie di Kikko) quasi mai si danno dei giudizi sulle persone (giustamente direi), per quanto alcuni racconti fomentino istinti omicidi.
> NB Qui si parla - S E M P R E - sapendo solo quello che si racconta e quasi mai conoscendo di chi si parla, il forum è questo.


Quoto.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti è una cazzata.


Nella tua vita mi sembra che anche tu sia scesa a compromessi. Come tanti qui. Compromessi che hanno tutte le più ampie giustificazioni e pertanto risultano accettabili e giustificabili anche per gli altri ma che rimangono tali comunque.
Parto anche da questa tua considerazione per approfondire insieme la questione.
Andiamo avanti.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ce l'ha ordinato il dottore di buttare via l'etica.





Skorpio ha detto:


> Se lo pensare ditelo no? O ce bisogno di maquillage anche dietro un PC.. Nessuno deve buttar via nulla di quel che ha dentro.. Almeno qui.
> *Non è peccato pensar che sua moglie è una stronza*, e nemmeno che lo e  chi scrive questo post
> Liberatevi....



Parto da questi due post  e dalle varie considerazioni che sono state fatte su questa storia con una metafora.
Il più famoso tradimento della storia fu quello di Giuda.
Pensate a un forum in cui potessero scrivere Gesù, Giuda, i farisei, gli apostoli, pensate cosa potrebbe uscirne.
La posizione di Giuda (già reinterpretata in tempi moderni nel musical Jesus Christ Superstar), ne uscirebbe sicuramente diversa, ma anche i farisei avrebbero molto da dire a loro discolpa e tutti insieme a parte qualche litigata sarebbero più accomodanti per necessità.
Ma la storia dell'etica cristiana è stata diversa, ed è passata attraverso proselitismo, coercizione, fede, imposizioni, martiri, sacrifici, guerre.
La diffusione di un'etica cristiana non è stata un processo indolore.
Questo per comprendere che non basta la volontà di un singolo per definire l'etica di un popolo, ma è necessario ricorrere anche alla forza e all'imposizione, e a capacità che vanno oltre le possibilità di un individuo.
Difatti l'etica cristiana ricorre alla fede.
L'opera di Gesù stesso sarebbe comunque stata vanificata se non ci fossero stati gli evangelisti e i seguaci nei secoli successivi, è pertanto un'etica collettiva, frutto dell'elaborazione di più persone.
Ma soprattutto sarebbe inconciliabile oggi con il concetto di libertà individuale che ognuno di noi uomini contemporanei ha e che non era patrimonio comune nei secoli passati.
La frase di Skorpio che ho sottolineato in grassetto è frutto anch'essa di un'etica individuale, allontanandosi dal famoso episodio dell'adultera (Chi è senza peccato...).
L'etica individuale, ben più facile e indolore e sicuramente meno faticosa da elaborare e promuovere, ha sostituito l'etica collettiva e si sta imponendo sempre più come alternativa.
In questa dimensione in cui tutti siamo coinvolti, ha senso giudicare chi, del tutto privo di una visione ultraterrena e ormai slegato da un'etica collettiva (fosse anche di matrice ideologica piuttosto che religiosa), realizza compromessi per vivere alla meno peggio la propria vita?
Ha senso dare della stronza a chi non si conosce, pertanto?
Ha senso definire dei parametri, a questo punto?
Se dobbiamo farlo, dobbiamo costruire e promuovere un'etica collettiva. Altrimenti, qualsiasi comportamento è giustificabile se fa vivere meglio il singolo individuo.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (23 Febbraio 2016)

*KIKKO ...*

... in tutto questo filosofeggiare pieno di paroloni in cui tutti hanno ragione in quanto per ognuno si tratta del proprio punto di vista e della propria ragione  ..... caro amico .... io, e dico io, colui che non va oltre la  .... filosofia della PECORA della musa ispiratrice Ban del mentore Oscuro e della Somma Nicka (prima della redenzione) ... dall ' alto del mio... 1+1=3 .... ti dico ...

se ti senti felice e sereno non chiederti mai cosa ti manca ma goditi la meritata serenità e felicità


----------



## feather (23 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> L'etica individuale, ben più facile e indolore e sicuramente meno faticosa da elaborare e promuovere


Sei proprio sicuro sia così?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In pratica ti sta dicendo che tua moglie è una stronza...



É una persona che in un rapporto di coppia tiene conto solo di se. Il che può essere dovuto a innumerevoli fattori ma di fatto lei non fa coppia. Non si impegna per la coppia non costruisce per la coppia. Dire che è stronza é estremamente semplicistico e serve solo a emettere un giudizio inutile e oltretutto senza sapere quali siano le sue motivazioni.


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

*Punti di vista*



danny ha detto:


> Parto da questi due post
> ...
> Se dobbiamo farlo, dobbiamo costruire e promuovere un'etica collettiva. Altrimenti, qualsiasi comportamento è giustificabile se fa vivere meglio il singolo individuo.


ciao mi piace sempre quello che scrivi, spesso non sono d'accordo.

Qui dico la mia.
La mia sintesi dell'educazione cattolica che ho avuto sta nella frase 'non fare agli altri quello che non vuoi sia fatto a te': è il semplicissimo punto di contatto tra etica e morale, tra individuale ed universale e penso possa valere sempre, tranne per casi patologici.

C'è il bianco ed il nero, ma si dice che ci sono tante sfumature di grigio. Non ci credo.
Si sa intrinsecamente quando si sta facendo del male, lo si fa per mille ragioni e con un milione di 'però' e di giustificazioni, ma in fondo lo si sa.


----------



## JON (23 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> ... in tutto questo filosofeggiare pieno di paroloni in cui tutti hanno ragione in quanto per ognuno si tratta del proprio punto di vista e della propria ragione  ..... caro amico .... io, e dico io, colui che non va oltre la  .... filosofia della PECORA della musa ispiratrice Ban del mentore Oscuro e della Somma Nicka (prima della redenzione) ... dall ' alto del mio... 1+1=3 .... ti dico ...
> *
> se ti senti felice e sereno non chiederti mai cosa ti manca ma goditi la meritata serenità e felicità*


Ma perché ti risulta che qualcuno qui abbia tentato di smontare le ragioni di kikko sull'essere felice? Tra l'altro mi pare uno dei rari casi in cui tutti paiono concordi su qualcosa, nello specifico il suo bisogno di felicità per non soccombere.

E va bene la filosofia...ma tu com'è che tutto d'un tratto sei divenuto cosi flessibile.


----------



## JON (23 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Parto da questi due post  e dalle varie considerazioni che sono state fatte su questa storia con una metafora.
> Il più famoso tradimento della storia fu quello di Giuda.
> Pensate a un forum in cui potessero scrivere Gesù, Giuda, i farisei, gli apostoli, pensate cosa potrebbe uscirne.
> La posizione di Giuda (già reinterpretata in tempi moderni nel musical Jesus Christ Superstar), ne uscirebbe sicuramente diversa, ma anche i farisei avrebbero molto da dire a loro discolpa e tutti insieme a parte qualche litigata sarebbero più accomodanti per necessità.
> ...


Danny, date le premesse, ovvero tutta la storia che kikko ha raccontato, io credo che si possa dire che questo è uno dei thread più "puliti" e scevro di giudizi dell'intero forum.

Certo che si possono definire dei parametri. Le persone non sono tutte uguali, qui pure kikko sta tradendo, eppure non lo si può collocare sullo stesso piano. Tu adesso hai voluto prendere l'espressione estrema proferita da Scorpio, ma a parte quella non ci sono stati giudizi superficiali su quella donna, alla quale peraltro si sta prestando la massima comprensione anche nel rispetto della persona di kikko.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> No, anzi ni. *Nel senso che tra l'egoismo e l'anteporre i desideri dell'altro esistono una miriade di soluzioni più o meno equilibrate che possono soddisfare entrambi*. *Ho l'impressione che tu ormai parli come uno che ormai ha rinunciato*....e se é così spero prenderai presto un altro genere di decisione


No, non mi sto riferendo alla mia situazione personale.
Quali miriade di soluzioni più o meno equilibrate ci sono?
Credo che fare sesso con una persona sia conseguenza del desiderio che si prova per essa. Se manca trovo triste farlo comunque per compiacere l'altro e trovo altrettanto triste che il partner possa venire soddisfatto da questo. 
Ma una coppia non è tenuta insieme solo dal desiderio sessuale, almeno non in età avanzata (e non ditemi che a 50 anni si è giovani, la stessa natura impone premenopausa o menopausa a quest'età, quindi ci stima del tutto inutili a livello riproduttivo...), vi sono vincoli affettivi che vanno oltre questo e che non possono risultare comprensibili a noi che leggiamo quattro frasi su un forum. 
E il desiderio, ripeto, non è eterno e non viene avvallato da un contratto matrimoniale, non è che quando ci si sposa ci si garantiscono scopate a vita, non è questo il senso di un matrimonio o di una famiglia.
Utopisticamente sarebbe bello per molti, ma non va così. 
Se fossimo tutti in grado di anteporre il bene di un altro al nostro non saremmo qui.
Per farlo ci vuole molta forza interiore che non tutti hanno
In questa storia tutti ne sono privi.
La moglie, che ha ceduto al desiderio per altri uomini e che per fare a meno di queste pulsioni ha represso i suoi istinti.
Il marito che a sua volta si è rivolto altrove per soddisfare i suoi desideri.
L'amante che ha tradito l'amica e probabilmente anche un marito.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> É una persona che in un rapporto di coppia tiene conto solo di se. Il che può essere dovuto a innumerevoli fattori ma di fatto lei non fa coppia. Non si impegna per la coppia non costruisce per la coppia. Dire che è stronza é estremamente semplicistico e serve solo a emettere un giudizio inutile e oltretutto senza sapere quali siano le sue motivazioni.


:up:


----------



## oro.blu (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ciao mi piace sempre quello che scrivi, spesso non sono d'accordo.
> 
> Qui dico la mia.
> La mia sintesi dell'educazione cattolica che ho avuto sta nella frase 'non fare agli altri quello che non vuoi sia fatto a te': è il semplicissimo punto di contatto tra etica e morale, tra individuale ed universale e penso possa valere sempre, tranne per casi patologici.
> ...


Si, si sa. E non dovrebbero esistere ma. Ma esistono. Quando non ce la fai più. Quando tutto sembra assumere un aspetto spento e ti manca l'aria per respirare. Cerchi una via di fuga. Mollare tutto o trovare un "compromesso" . Eticamente giusto o sbagliato. Qualcosa che credi in quel momento sia la cosa migliore per tutti. Perché non è detto che quanto agli altri sembra un puro atto di egoismo venga vissuto come tale di chi lo commette. 
Ognuno ha i suoi confini, se ne può parlare mai accusare o condannare. Sono contro alle condanne dove non partecipano tutti gli accusati. Dove mancano le prove dell'accusa o della difesa. Siamo qui a raccontarci scampoli di vita. Così diversi tra loro. Ognuno con il suo bagaglio di orrori trascinati a fatica in un mondo dove niente importa. Dove la vita la morte e la sofferenza sono un numero una statistica una foto al tg.
Che senso ha ? La mia libertà finisce dove comincia quella degli altri. Ma chi decide questo confine?? Pensateci bene? Chi decide qual' é il limite per cui si decide che io devo fermarmi a cercare la mia felicità per non arrecare dolore a chi mi sta intorno...


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Sei proprio sicuro sia così?


Ho semplificato.
L'etica individuale a cui mi riferisco è quella di chi non ha mai fatto un percorso adeguato di elaborazione, riflessione e confronto con se stesso, e neppure è mai stato sollecitato a farlo o lo ritiene utile, ma ha sviluppato una coscienza dipendente dalle proprie tensioni, paure e pulsioni, tesa principalmente a giustificare il proprio operato.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ma perché ti risulta che qualcuno qui abbia tentato di smontare le ragioni di kikko sull'essere felice? Tra l'altro mi pare uno dei rari casi in cui tutti paiono concordi su qualcosa, nello specifico il suo bisogno di felicità per non soccombere.
> 
> E va bene la filosofia...ma tu com'è che tutto d'un tratto sei divenuto cosi flessibile.


Mi stavo ponendo la stessa domanda.


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Si, si sa. E non dovrebbero esistere ma. Ma esistono. Quando non ce la fai più. Quando tutto sembra assumere un aspetto spento e ti manca l'aria per respirare. Cerchi una via di fuga. Mollare tutto o trovare un "compromesso" . Eticamente giusto o sbagliato. Qualcosa che credi in quel momento sia la cosa migliore per tutti. Perché non è detto che quanto agli altri sembra un puro atto di egoismo venga vissuto come tale di chi lo commette.
> Ognuno ha i suoi confini, se ne può parlare mai accusare o condannare. Sono contro alle condanne dove non partecipano tutti gli accusati. Dove mancano le prove dell'accusa o della difesa. Siamo qui a raccontarci scampoli di vita. Così diversi tra loro. Ognuno con il suo bagaglio di orrori trascinati a fatica in un mondo dove niente importa. Dove la vita la morte e la sofferenza sono un numero una statistica una foto al tg.
> Che senso ha ? *La mia libertà finisce dove comincia quella degli altri. Ma chi decide questo confine?? Pensateci bene? Chi decide qual' é il limite per cui si decide che io devo fermarmi a cercare la mia felicità per non arrecare dolore a chi mi sta intorno...[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Skorpio (23 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Attento a non confondere il peccato con il peccatore.
> Qui sulla base dei racconti si fanno considerazioni sul comportamento delle persone (nella fattispecie la moglie di Kikko) quasi mai si danno dei giudizi sulle persone (giustamente direi), per quanto alcuni racconti fomentino istinti omicidi.
> NB Qui si parla - S E M P R E - sapendo solo quello che si racconta e quasi mai conoscendo di chi si parla, il forum è questo.


Ognuno interpreta il forum a modo suo, e su questo io non discuto.

Nessuno deve imporre nulla, io per primo, per me il forum è fatto di Post di apertura che introducono un argomento, con una richiesta allegata da chi scrive, che varia da post a post.

Ogni post è parlante, e chi lo ha messo lancia in suo messaggio sul senso di mettere quel post di apertura.

Io leggo il post di apertura e se mi va, o mi intriga, partecipo, cercando di rispettare l’impronta di chi ha messo il post. A volte si degenera o si cambia argomento e questo ci sta.. a volte si passa al dramma allo scherzo e questo ci sta, ma cerco di tener presente la “richiesta” di chi ha messo il post.

E’ il mio modo, non dico che è quello giusto, ma è il mio, e questo per me è il forum

C’è un post molto bello, tirato fuori dall’admin dal passato, di “Insonne di Seattle”, io non ero iscritto, dove lui chiede a viva voce aiuto, consigli, giudizi su una drammatica questione contingente.

L’altro giorno un iscritto che faceva il barista a Roma mi pare che ha parlato della propria fidanzata in Sicilia che mentre lui era a Roma lo ha mollato, mettendosi con un altro, e ci chiedeva cosa doveva fare.

Questi post chiedono apertamente aiuto, giudizio, consiglio.

E chiarito che penso sia molto arduo dire “se io fossi al posto tuo farei..” perché sappiamo tutti quanti da fuori una situazione dicevano di fare in un modo, e una volta dentro facevano in tutt’altro.., questa è la richiesta che ha messo l’utente, è ciò che chiede al forum.. giudizio, consiglio, indicazione.

All’amico  di Roma, che chiedeva un giudizio, e un consiglio, io la posizione l’ho presa. ho detto cosa per me era opportuno facesse. Lo aveva chiesto lui, e io una mia idea ce l’ho sempre, e la mia posizione, se richiesto, ce l’ho sempre.

In questo post Kikko non ha chiesto nessun consiglio, ma ha presentato un suo contesto.

Non ha detto cosa devo fare? Voi che fareste? Sono un coglione? Che ne pensate di mia moglie?

Probabilmente voleva parlare del suo equilibrio e condividerlo, magari cogliere spunti per esplorarsi ulteriormente come in qualche intervento ha fatto, “spiegare” il suo amore con la moglie, e il loro equilibrio.

Ed io, nel mio piccolo, ho cercato di dare a Kikko quello che con il suo post chiedeva..

Io non sono in una situazione come Kikko con mia moglie, e se lui mi chiedesse: Skorpio cosa pensi di tutto questo? avrei difficoltà perché non l’ho vissuta, ma avendone voglia, il mio parere ce l’ho e glielo darei.

Questo è il forum per me, e questo è il mio modo di essere attento, io sono attentissimo a ciò che chiede implicitamente chi mette un post come quello di Kikko o dell’amico di Roma.

E qualche volta sbaglio e sbaglierò anche io.

Il forum per come lo vivo io è questo


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Si, si sa. E non dovrebbero esistere ma. Ma esistono. Quando non ce la fai più. Quando tutto sembra assumere un aspetto spento e ti manca l'aria per respirare. Cerchi una via di fuga. Mollare tutto o trovare un "compromesso" . Eticamente giusto o sbagliato. *Qualcosa che credi in quel momento sia la cosa migliore per tutti. Perché non è detto che quanto agli altri sembra un puro atto di egoismo venga vissuto come tale di chi lo commette. *
> Ognuno ha i suoi confini, se ne può parlare mai accusare o condannare. Sono contro alle condanne dove non partecipano tutti gli accusati. Dove mancano le prove dell'accusa o della difesa. Siamo qui a raccontarci scampoli di vita. Così diversi tra loro. Ognuno con il suo bagaglio di orrori trascinati a fatica in un mondo dove niente importa. Dove la vita la morte e la sofferenza sono un numero una statistica una foto al tg.
> *Che senso ha ?* La mia libertà finisce dove comincia quella degli altri. Ma chi decide questo confine?? Pensateci bene? Chi decide qual' é il limite per cui si decide che io devo fermarmi a cercare la mia felicità per non arrecare dolore a chi mi sta intorno...


E qui ancora emerge la solitudine dell'essere umano lasciato solo a combattere con se stesso.
La descrizione che fai è perfetta per comprendere la fatica di ognuno di noi nel vivere.
Che senso ha?, ti chiedi.
Già.


----------



## JON (23 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ognuno interpreta il forum a modo suo, e su questo io non discuto.
> 
> Nessuno deve imporre nulla, io per primo, per me il forum è fatto di Post di apertura che introducono un argomento, con una richiesta allegata da chi scrive, che varia da post a post.
> 
> ...


Il punto è che kikko ha si sfogato la sua situazione, ti ricordo che per questo è stato ampiamente accolto, ma stando a come la pensi tu dovrebbe finire, l'ho già detto, tutto con braci abbracci e i più sentiti auguri per lui.

Ora, se l'interessato non ha nulla in contrario, mi spieghi cosa c'è di male nel tentare di capire meglio tutta la situazione? Fermo restando che kikko può fare e pensare tutto quello che ritiene opportuno per garantirsi il diritto alla serenità.


----------



## JON (23 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> E qui ancora emerge la solitudine dell'essere umano lasciato solo a combattere con se stesso.
> La descrizione che fai è perfetta per comprendere la fatica di ognuno di noi nel vivere.
> Che senso ha?, ti chiedi.
> Già.


Quindi vuoi dirmi che tu potresti trovarti in una condizione a seguito della quale ti troveresti costretto ad infliggere a qualcun altro quello che hai passato tu in quel parcheggio?
Vuoi dirmi che chiunque può trovarsi a fare errori sovrapponibili per la fatica di vivere che tutti noi abbiamo? Allora com'è che kikko non può essere messo sullo stesso piano della moglie? Che, ci tengo a sottolinearlo vista la piega del thread, è un discorso che assolutamente non mi interessa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Danny, date le premesse, ovvero tutta la storia che kikko ha raccontato, io credo che si possa dire che questo è uno dei thread più "puliti" e scevro di giudizi dell'intero forum.
> 
> Certo che si possono definire dei parametri. Le persone non sono tutte uguali, *qui pure kikko sta tradendo*, eppure non lo si può collocare sullo stesso piano. Tu adesso hai voluto prendere l'espressione estrema proferita da Scorpio, ma a parte quella non ci sono stati giudizi superficiali su quella donna, alla quale peraltro si sta prestando la massima comprensione anche nel rispetto della persona di kikko.


Io non mi sento affatto di dirlo.


----------



## JON (23 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non mi sento affatto di dirlo.


Ti prego non innescare 'sta bomba....PERCHE' IO NON RITENGO KIKKO SIA UN TRADITORE! SI E' SENTITO? TUTTI?

Non è assolutamente questo il senso di quello che intendo, tutt'altro.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Quindi vuoi dirmi che tu potresti trovarti in una condizione a seguito della quale ti troveresti costretto ad infliggere a qualcun altro quello che hai passato tu in quel parcheggio?
> Vuoi dirmi che chiunque può trovarsi a fare errori sovrapponibili per la fatica di vivere che tutti noi abbiamo? *Allora com'è che kikko non può essere messo sullo stesso piano della moglie?* Che, ci tengo a sottolinearlo vista la piega del thread, è un discorso che assolutamente non mi interessa.



Ma infatti Kikko si trova ora sullo stesso piano della moglie, anche lui tradisce come ha fatto lei.
Che questo serva a lui per stare bene, che sia un compromesso accettabile per farlo stare bene, è vero, lo dice lui, lo abbiamo confermato noi nel dargli l'imprimatur alla cosa.
Solo Brunetta (se non sbaglio) ha stigmatizzato (giustamente) il suo comportamento.
Tutti noi abbiamo trovato accettabile (nei commenti) il fatto che lui tradisse (esattamente come ha fatto sua moglie) spinto da un bisogno sessuale (probabilmente come ha fatto sua moglie).
Però nei confronti della moglie tradita (ora) si è elevato anche l'epiteto di stronza, nei suoi confronti si è compreso e giustificato.
E' un relativismo che non apprezzo.
Se si vogliono portare avanti valori assoluti si condannano entrambi. Se si vuole comprendere tutti, anche la moglie viene giustificata nella sua esuberanza sessuale, perché probabilmente non trova adeguate risposte in Kikko.
E che dire dell'amica?
Che ragioni possiamo trovare per il suo comportamento?
Il senso di questo discorso sta proprio nella volontà di definire cosa può essere giusto e cosa non lo è. 
Ma vedo che è molto difficile.
Io vedo molte persone deboli.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ti prego non innescare 'sta bomba....PERCHE' IO NON RITENGO KIKKO SIA UN TRADITORE! SI E' SENTITO? TUTTI?
> 
> Non è assolutamente questo il senso di quello che intendo, tutt'altro.



Io invece lo ritengo a sua volta traditore.
Mente a sua moglie per andare a letto con un'altra che è pure sua amica.
Non è forse questo tradire?
O forse per non parlare di tradimento possono bastare delle buone giustificazioni?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma infatti Kikko si trova ora sullo stesso piano della moglie, anche lui tradisce come ha fatto lei.
> Che questo serva a lui per stare bene, che sia un compromesso accettabile per farlo stare bene, è vero, lo dice lui, lo abbiamo confermato noi nel dargli l'imprimatur alla cosa.
> Solo Brunetta (se non sbaglio) ha stigmatizzato (giustamente) il suo comportamento.
> Tutti noi abbiamo trovato accettabile (nei commenti) il fatto che lui tradisse (esattamente come ha fatto sua moglie) spinto da un bisogno sessuale (probabilmente come ha fatto sua moglie).
> ...


Il fatto è che l'etica non può esserci a posteriori.

E l'etica non è una imposizione, ma una costruzione personale in un contesto culturale. Andare contro la propria etica, agendo in un modo che riteniamo sbagliato, quando ci facciamo trascinare dagli eventi, non ci fa stare certo bene.
E qui il tradimento non è andare con un'altra, per me, perché il patto di coppia si è rotto, il tradimento è nel farlo con una persona che conosce e frequenta. E lui lo sa da benissimo.


----------



## ivanl (23 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il fatto è che l'etica non può esserci a posteriori.
> 
> E l'etica non è una imposizione, ma una costruzione personale in un contesto culturale. Andare contro la propria etica, agendo in un modo che riteniamo sbagliato, quando ci facciamo trascinare dagli eventi, non ci fa stare certo bene.
> *E qui il tradimento non è andare con un'altra, per me, perché il patto di coppia si è rotto, il tradimento è nel farlo con una persona che conosce e frequenta*. E lui lo sa da benissimo.


sulla prima parte, d'accordissimo, sulla seconda un po' meno; non credo cambi molto se e' amica o meno...il problema etico e' dell'amica, casomai...


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ti prego non innescare 'sta bomba....PERCHE' IO NON RITENGO KIKKO SIA UN TRADITORE! SI E' SENTITO? TUTTI?
> 
> Non è assolutamente questo il senso di quello che intendo, tutt'altro.


Ma, tesoro mio ostico, non volevo mettermi in contrapposizione con te.
Semplicemente volevo dire che si può tradire un rapporto che esiste ed è biunivoco e all'interno del quale c'è condivisione e per il quale si lavora in due.
Al di fuori di queste condizioni, si fa semplicemente ognun per sè.
In un matrimonio sono tante le sfumature della coppia.
C'è la coppia genitoriale
C'è la coppia istituzionale
C'è la coppia affettiva
C'è la coppia sessual/sentimentale.
La coppia sessual/sentimentale nel loro rapporto è, de facto, stata messa in naftalina per decisione univoca di sua moglie.
E unisco le due cose perchè per me il desiderio è una discriminante sul tipo di sentimenti che uniscono due persone.
Sulle altre non mi pronuncio, non ne ho idea, ma credo debbano avere tutt'oggi un certo peso se entrambi hanno deciso di tenere in piedi il matrimonio.
Mi auguro per loro perlomeno che quella affettiva sia bella in salute.
Perchè già una bella fetta della torta è venuta a mancare.


----------



## JON (23 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma, tesoro mio ostico, non volevo mettermi in contrapposizione con te.
> Semplicemente volevo dire che si può tradire un rapporto che esiste ed è biunivoco e all'interno del quale c'è condivisione e per il quale si lavora in due.
> Al di fuori di queste condizioni, si fa semplicemente ognun per sè.
> In un matrimonio sono tante le sfumature della coppia.
> ...


Ma ti pare che dubitassi di te.
Tentavo solo di contenere le digressioni, ma vedo che si è già andati oltre, perché è da mo che cerco di spostare il focus sulla moglie!? A prescindere dagli errori eventuali di kikko.


----------



## JON (23 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Io invece lo ritengo a sua volta traditore.
> Mente a sua moglie per andare a letto con un'altra che è pure sua amica.
> Non è forse questo tradire?
> O forse per non parlare di tradimento possono bastare delle buone giustificazioni?


Diciamo che "tecnicamente" è un traditore.


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Diciamo che "tecnicamente" è un traditore.


traditore.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> sulla prima parte, d'accordissimo, sulla seconda un po' meno; non credo cambi molto se e' amica o meno...il problema etico e' dell'amica, casomai...



Prova. Avendo io un'ampia casistica ti assicuro che non è la stessa cosa.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il fatto è che l'etica non può esserci a posteriori.
> 
> E l'etica non è una imposizione, ma una costruzione personale in un contesto culturale. Andare contro la propria etica, agendo in un modo che riteniamo sbagliato, quando ci facciamo trascinare dagli eventi, non ci fa stare certo bene.
> E qui il tradimento non è andare con un'altra, per me, *perché il patto di coppia si è rotto*, il tradimento è nel farlo con una persona che conosce e frequenta. E lui lo sa da benissimo.



L'unica cosa che non condivido.
Il patto di coppia si rompe nel momento in cui ci si separa e si termina la coppia.
Se si sta insieme lo si dovrebbe comunque rispettare, indipendentemente dal fatto che il coniuge lo faccia o meno o che ci siano dei bisogni temporaneamente insoddisfatti.
Sarebbe stato molto diverso se Kikko avesse esplicitato a sua moglie le sue necessità e la soluzione da lui trovata esponendosi alle conseguenze.
Non è accaduto, quindi tradisce: finge comunque di essere fedele.
Per questo metto entrambi sullo stesso piano. E forse anche questo fa parte del suo benessere, ora.


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Dopo aver riletto quello che ho scritto su mia moglie e tutte lo vostre considerazioni in merito (anche se non tutte le ho condivise) mi è sorto un dubbio che forse inconsciamente ho sempre avuto da quando frequento la mia trombamica :
> 
> Non è che mia moglie, consapevole del suo rifiuto del sesso, abbia inconsciamente (o consciamente) accettato la possibilità che io faccia sesso con un'altra ?
> Non sto tentando di trovare un alibi per la mia attività extra-coniugale, come avrete già capito non ne sento alcuna necessità, ma il fatto che io abbia lasciato cadere l'argomento "sesso" avrebbe dovuto in qualche modo metterla in "allarme" ... invece nulla ...
> ...


Una domanda : il marito/compagno della tua trombamica sa della vostra relazione ?
Se non lo sa, come pensi che reagirebbe ?


----------



## ivanl (23 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> L'unica cosa che non condivido.
> Il patto di coppia si rompe nel momento in cui ci si separa e si termina la coppia.
> *Se si sta insieme lo si dovrebbe comunque rispettare, indipendentemente dal fatto che il coniuge lo faccia o meno *o che ci siano dei bisogni temporaneamente insoddisfatti.
> Sarebbe stato molto diverso se Kikko avesse esplicitato a sua moglie le sue necessità e la soluzione da lui trovata esponendosi alle conseguenze.
> ...


col cazzo! cornuto e mazziato? dai, su...


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Diciamo che "tecnicamente" è un traditore.


Lo è punto.
Il resto sono giustificazioni.
Io comincerei a partire da questo.


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Lo è punto.
> Il resto sono giustificazioni.
> Io comincerei a partire da questo.


Lo è nella misura in cui la moglie non sa.
Se lo sapesse, e fosse consenziente, allora non rientrerebbe nella 'categoria'.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> col cazzo! cornuto e mazziato? dai, su...


Non fare agli altri quello che non vorresti fosse fatto a te.
Perché non dice a sua moglie che la castità obbligata lo ha portato a tradire e a fare sesso con la sua amica?


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Lo è nella misura in cui la moglie non sa.
> Se lo sapesse, e fosse consenziente, allora non rientrerebbe nella 'categoria'.


Esattamente.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> L'unica cosa che non condivido.
> Il patto di coppia si rompe nel momento in cui ci si separa e si termina la coppia.
> Se si sta insieme lo si dovrebbe comunque rispettare, indipendentemente dal fatto che il coniuge lo faccia o meno o che ci siano dei bisogni temporaneamente insoddisfatti.
> Sarebbe stato molto diverso se Kikko avesse esplicitato a sua moglie le sue necessità e la soluzione da lui trovata esponendosi alle conseguenze.
> ...



Certo. Per avrebbe dovuto essere esplicitato.
L'implicito, che farebbe tanto piacere a kikko e di cui ha chiesto, è sempre una illusione.
Si può perfino parlare di tradimenti scherzando, ma è ben diverso dal dire la realtà.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> L'unica cosa che non condivido.
> Il patto di coppia si rompe nel momento in cui ci si separa e si termina la coppia.
> Se si sta insieme lo si dovrebbe comunque rispettare, indipendentemente dal fatto che il coniuge lo faccia o meno o che ci siano dei bisogni temporaneamente insoddisfatti.
> Sarebbe stato molto diverso se Kikko avesse esplicitato a sua moglie le sue necessità e la soluzione da lui trovata esponendosi alle conseguenze.
> ...


Quoto


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo. Per avrebbe dovuto essere esplicitato.
> L'implicito, che farebbe tanto piacere a kikko e di cui ha chiesto, è sempre una illusione.
> Si può perfino parlare di tradimenti scherzando, ma è ben diverso dal dire la realtà.


Il problema principale di tutta questa vicenda è che Kikko ha trovato una soluzione che non risolve.
Gli serve solo per andare avanti.


----------



## JON (23 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Lo è punto.
> Il resto sono giustificazioni.
> Io comincerei a partire da questo.


Parti pure da questo. Invece io preferisco partire dalla moglie.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Il problema principale di tutta questa vicenda è che Kikko ha trovato una soluzione che non risolve.
> Gli serve solo per andare avanti.


Ecco questo a me farebbe pensare


----------



## JON (23 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Il problema principale di tutta questa vicenda è che Kikko ha trovato una soluzione che non risolve.
> Gli serve solo per andare avanti.


Questo sinceramente è quello che gli avevo detto nel mio primo post, più o meno. Ed è anche una conclusione abbastanza banale. Tra l'altro vedo che siamo passati dal "hai fatto bene kikko" al "hai sbagliato kikko".

Oh, mi sa che mi tocca dare ragione a Scorpio.

Ma l'avete letta la storia di kikko? Qua chi deve ancora esplicitarsi è la moglie. Poi vabbè, kikko con l'amica di merende a cena è alquanto aberrante. Ma è cosi, e tra l'altro può essere ritenuto ache abbastanza normale dato che kikko non è stato uno che notoriamente se la cerca, e infatti è successo proprio con l'amica in quanto persona già abbastanza vicina sentimentalmente.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Anche io ricordo il tuo nick, la storia no.
> 
> Pensi che potrà durare questa nuova condizione? La ritieni una condizione di equilibrio?





JON ha detto:


> Questo sinceramente è quello che gli avevo detto nel mio primo post, più o meno. Ed è anche una conclusione abbastanza banale. Tra l'altro vedo che siamo passati dal "hai fatto bene kikko" al "hai sbagliato kikko".
> 
> Oh, mi sa che mi tocca dare ragione a Scorpio.
> 
> Ma l'avete letta la storia di kikko? Qua chi deve ancora esplicitarsi è la moglie. Poi vabbè, kikko con l'amica di merende a cena è alquanto aberrante. Ma è cosi, e tra l'altro *può essere ritenuto ache abbastanza normale* dato che kikko non è stato uno che notoriamente se la cerca, e infatti è successo proprio con l'amica in quanto persona già abbastanza vicina sentimentalmente.


No dai... perché si finisce sempre nel relativismo etico?...
La moglie lo tradisce, finisce in analisi e non fa più sesso ed è una stronza, lui si tromba la sua amica ed è abbastanza normale perché non è uno che le cerca? Questo è stato detto a un certo punto.
Ma si può anche dire no, eh?
Con un'amica di mia moglie ci sono uscito pure io. Ma lo si può sempre fare da amici, se lo si vuole.
E non è che a me non manchi il sesso e non credere che non abbia sofferto anch'io con mia moglie innamorata di un altro... Ho voluto e dovuto fare un percorso per comprendere quello che stava accadendo, serviva a me, mi è stato utile ma è sulla coppia poi (se sopravvive e mi risulta che comunque sia andata la moglie di Kikko sia ancora con lui, no? Ci sarà un motivo...) che si deve lavorare per arrivare a una soluzione. Certo che fa star bene trombarsi una piuttosto che risolvere i problemi in casa, il sesso piace a tutti, non credo che sia poco banale affermarlo.
Credo che se si vogliono risolvere dei problemi di coppia che qui evidentemente ci sono, si debbano lasciare da parte storie extra che, se ci fanno stare temporaneamente bene, ci allontanano dalla capacità di vedere l'altro con cui siamo ancora sposati. E qui era necessario.
Oppure si accetta un compromesso frutto di opportunismo puro, in cui entrambi i soggetti in questo caso sono ugualmente criticabili, se proprio lo vogliamo fare.


----------



## JON (23 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> No dai... perché si finisce sempre nel relativismo etico?...
> La moglie lo tradisce, finisce in analisi e non fa più sesso ed è una stronza, lui si tromba la sua amica ed è abbastanza normale perché non è uno che le cerca? Questo è stato detto a un certo punto.
> Ma si può anche dire no, eh?
> Con un'amica di mia moglie ci sono uscito pure io. Ma lo si può sempre fare da amici, se lo si vuole.
> ...


Vedi Danny, dovrai credermi sulla parola purtroppo. Per come sono io posso dirti che mi identifico più col tuo modo di essere (in definitiva sono l'esempio di quello che dici) che con eventuali ipotesi attinenti le soluzioni di Kikko che a dispetto del nome, mi pare, ha quasi 52 anni e pare che abbia sbroccato nonostante la sua possa sembrare una scelta scientemente oculata (mi riferisco al ritenere la sua storia con l'amica un fatto puramente sessuale, perciò gli chiedevo se ritenesse che sua moglie lo amasse).

Se da un lato mi sento di darti ragione sulla strumentalizzazione dell'etica, dall'altro ti dico che secondo me invece è proprio tutto relativo. Anche se devo ammettere che se uno nasce quadrato di sicuro non muore tondo, ci può essere il momento per tutti di non fare propriamente la cosa giusta. Credo che vada bene sottolineare le mancanze di kikko, ma solo per creare i presupposti che dici tu e che sinceramente avevo suggerito sin dall'inizio, ovvero di riprendere le "trattative", cioè l'analisi, con la moglie. Ed è questo il motivo per cui personalmente preferisco concentrarmi su di lei. Perché se Kikko avesse la pur minima possibilità di recuperare quella che ha sempre desritto come una bellissima donna, imbruttita proprio dai relativi pregressi, sarei sinceramente più contento per lui che, sostanzialmente, usa una donna unicamente per un bisogno fisico. A dirla tutta il problema però non è solo fisiologico.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Vedi Danny, dovrai credermi sulla parola purtroppo. Per come sono io posso dirti che mi identifico più col tuo modo di essere (in definitiva sono l'esempio di quello che dici) che con eventuali ipotesi attinenti le soluzioni di Kikko che a dispetto del nome, mi pare, ha quasi 52 anni e pare che abbia sbroccato nonostante la sua possa sembrare una scelta scientemente oculata (mi riferisco al ritenere la sua storia con l'amica un fatto puramente sessuale, perciò gli chiedevo se ritenesse che sua moglie lo amasse).
> 
> Se da un lato mi sento di darti ragione sulla strumentalizzazione dell'etica, dall'altro ti dico che secondo me invece è proprio tutto relativo. Anche se devo ammettere che se uno nasce quadrato di sicuro non muore tondo, ci può essere il momento per tutti di non fare propriamente la cosa giusta. Credo che vada bene sottolineare le mancanze di kikko, ma solo per creare i presupposti che dici tu e che sinceramente avevo suggerito sin dall'inizio, ovvero di riprendere le "trattative", cioè l'analisi, con la moglie. Ed è questo il motivo per cui personalmente preferisco concentrarmi su di lei. Perché se Kikko avesse la pur minima possibilità di recuperare quella che ha sempre desritto come una bellissima donna, imbruttita proprio dai relativi pregressi, sarei sinceramente più contento per lui che, sostanzialmente, usa una donna unicamente per un bisogno fisico. A dirla tutta il problema però non è solo fisiologico.


L'etica non dovrebbe essere relativa ma capita a tutti di non fare la cosa giusta.
Per questo ho voluto proporre la questione in maniera assoluta.
Kikko sta bene ora, come dice, ma in questo suo stare bene sta mettendosi nella condizione potenziale di fare del male ad altri a sua volta.
E di non trovare una soluzione ai problemi con sua moglie, allontanandosi da lei.
Potrebbe essere un percorso inconscio per accrescere le distanze da lei, o per mettersi al suo pari (cosa che lo avvicinerebbe invece). 
Ma tutto questo fa supporre (contrariamente a quello che dice) che lui non stia bene, e che questo equilibrio che vanta sia temporaneo e pure un po' illusorio.


----------



## JON (23 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> L'etica non dovrebbe essere relativa ma capita a tutti di non fare la cosa giusta.
> Per questo ho voluto proporre la questione in maniera assoluta.
> Kikko sta bene ora, come dice, ma in questo suo stare bene* sta mettendosi nella condizione potenziale di fare del male ad altri a sua volta*.
> E di non trovare una soluzione ai problemi con sua moglie, allontanandosi da lei.
> ...


Mah, forse più che altro deve toccare il fondo. C'è un aspetto di questa storia che non va taciuto, ovvero che la moglie, sempre stando ai fatti, si sia come chiusa a riccio. Sai anche che la conclamazione di una criticità può anche portare ad esiti positivi, quindi se stavolta fosse la moglie a sbatterci i denti potrebbe svegliarsi dal torpore e tentare di cambiare strada.

In questo senso, e dato che volente o nolente i giochi sono stati già fatti, il pericolo e l'imprudenza, quindi l'errore incalcolato, può essere proprio il coinvolgimento di un'amica. Cosa che potrebbe veramente peggiorare un equilibrio già molto precario.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Mah, forse più che altro deve toccare il fondo. *C'è un aspetto di questa storia che non va taciuto, ovvero che la moglie, sempre stando ai fatti, si sia come chiusa a riccio*. Sai anche che la conclamazione di una criticità può anche portare ad esiti positivi, quindi se stavolta fosse la moglie a sbatterci i denti potrebbe svegliarsi dal torpore e tentare di cambiare strada.
> 
> In questo senso, e dato che volente o nolente i giochi sono stati già fatti, il pericolo e l'imprudenza, quindi l'errore incalcolato, può essere proprio il coinvolgimento di un'amica. Cosa che potrebbe veramente peggiorare un equilibrio già molto precario.



Lei sta reprimendo non solo gli istinti, ma anche dolore e vergogna oltre che ansie.
Il suo chiudersi a riccio è preservarsi. Sa che ha sbagliato e teme il giudizio di suo marito e ha capito che non può confidarsi con lui (né deve farlo). La sua è comunque sofferenza per uno scopo che ritiene adeguato.
Se scoprisse quello che Kikko sta facendo temo si trasformerebbe in una belva proprio per questo.


----------



## ivanl (23 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Lei sta reprimendo non solo gli istinti, ma anche dolore e vergogna oltre che ansie.
> Il suo chiudersi a riccio è preservarsi. Sa che ha sbagliato e teme il giudizio di suo marito e ha capito che non può confidarsi con lui (né deve farlo). La sua è comunque sofferenza per uno scopo che ritiene adeguato.
> Se scoprisse quello che Kikko sta facendo temo si trasformerebbe in una belva proprio per questo.


senza alcun titolo a farlo, peraltro...


----------



## kikko64 (23 Febbraio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Una domanda : il marito/compagno della tua trombamica sa della vostra relazione ?
> Se non lo sa, come pensi che reagirebbe ?


Non vedo come la cosa possa interessare e soprattutto quanto possa "spostare" la questione ... 

Comunque sia ... non lo so ... ma è una coppia (non sono sposati) un po' "particolare" ... quindi potrebbe anche essere che lo sappia già ...


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Non vedo come la cosa possa interessare e soprattutto quanto possa "spostare" la questione ...
> 
> Comunque sia ... non lo so ... ma è una coppia (non sono sposati) un po' "particolare" ... quindi potrebbe anche essere che lo sappia già ...



Kikko, cosa provi per tua moglie?
Al di là del sesso, intendo.
Se tornaste a riavere una vita sessuale accettabile, saresti sereno o almeno un po' felice con lei?
O lo escludi?
Sinceramente.


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Non vedo come la cosa possa interessare e soprattutto quanto possa "spostare" la questione ...
> 
> Comunque sia ... non lo so ... ma è una coppia (non sono sposati) un po' "particolare" ... quindi potrebbe anche essere che lo sappia già ...


Se è il tipo che una cosa del genere non l'accetta - e vi scopre - la questione la si sposta eccome, secondo me.
Così come se lo dovesse scoprire la tua compagna.
Ma ho idea che ti farai scoprire presto...


----------



## kikko64 (23 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Kikko, cosa provi per tua moglie?
> Al di là del sesso, intendo.
> Se tornaste a riavere una vita sessuale accettabile, saresti sereno o almeno un po' felice con lei?
> O lo escludi?
> Sinceramente.


Sinceramente ??

per una serie di motivi che voi non conoscete e che *non posso* ma soprattutto *non voglio* spiegare ... *io amo mia moglie *... ed il sesso non ha alcun peso in questo ... anzi ...per quei motivi che voi non conoscete la mancanza di sesso con mia moglie la trovo addirittura più che giustificabile ... sono altre cose, molto più importanti, che ci legano.

Io sono consapevole dei miei errori ... ultimo dei quali è quello di cui stiamo disquisendo da giorni ... sono un traditore ... mi avete convinto ... lo ammetto ... non sono riuscito a soffocate completamente il mio istinto ... cosa che probabilmente avrei dovuto fare ... ma in qualche modo dovevo sopravvivere ... ci sono cose che anche l'amore più profondo non riesce a soffocare (la mancanza di sesso è giustificabile ma non sempre tollerabile) ... per questo ho detto che nel rapporto con la trombamica non c'è sentimento ... non ce ne può essere ... il mio cuore e la mia anima (dannata) sono altrove ... accanto a mia moglie.


----------



## patroclo (23 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Lei sta reprimendo non solo gli istinti, ma anche dolore e vergogna oltre che ansie.
> Il suo chiudersi a riccio è preservarsi. Sa che ha sbagliato e teme il giudizio di suo marito e ha capito che non può confidarsi con lui (né deve farlo). La sua è comunque sofferenza per uno scopo che ritiene adeguato.
> Se scoprisse quello che Kikko sta facendo temo si trasformerebbe in una belva proprio per questo.


A me questo modo di ragionare fa saltare subito i nervi ( ... un po' per vissuto personale, lo ammetto). Ma come TU MI HAI TRADITO, decidiamo di rimanere insieme E SONO IO A DOVER SPURGARE LA SITUAZIONE perchè altrimenti ti senti in colpa !!!!!!!!!!!!! 
FAI UNA CAZZATA e la conseguenza minima è tentare di recuperare la situazione.... altrimenti è solo una presa per il culo. Come coppia posso anche farmi carico dei tuoi errori ma messa in questo modo è una condanna eterna, a quel punto si attende veramente la morte per finire di soffrire.
E che si trasformi pure in una belva, magari è quello che le manca per avere una spinta a reagire e a capire che la vita di coppia è un'altra cosa.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> A me questo modo di ragionare fa saltare subito i nervi ( ... un po' per vissuto personale, lo ammetto). Ma come TU MI HAI TRADITO, decidiamo di rimanere insieme E SONO IO A DOVER SPURGARE LA SITUAZIONE perchè altrimenti ti senti in colpa !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> FAI UNA CAZZATA e la conseguenza minima è tentare di recuperare la situazione.... altrimenti è solo una presa per il culo. Come coppia posso anche farmi carico dei tuoi errori ma messa in questo modo è una condanna eterna, a quel punto si attende veramente la morte per finire di soffrire.
> E che si trasformi pure in una belva, magari è quello che le manca per avere una spinta a reagire e a capire che la vita di coppia è un'altra cosa.


Quindi chi ha tradito deve per forza di cosa sentirsi colpevole e inferiore a vita e non pretendere più fedeltà e impegno dall'altro?
E chi è stato tradito deve fargliela pesare a vita?
Ma allora meglio lasciarsi subito, se è questo l'epilogo.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Sinceramente ??
> 
> per una serie di motivi che voi non conoscete e che *non posso* ma soprattutto *non voglio* spiegare ... *io amo mia moglie *... ed il sesso non ha alcun peso in questo ... anzi ...per quei motivi che voi non conoscete la mancanza di sesso con mia moglie la trovo addirittura più che giustificabile ... sono altre cose, molto più importanti, che ci legano.
> 
> Io sono consapevole dei miei errori ... ultimo dei quali è quello di cui stiamo disquisendo da giorni ... sono un traditore ... mi avete convinto ... lo ammetto ... non sono riuscito a soffocate completamente il mio istinto ... cosa che probabilmente avrei dovuto fare ... ma in qualche modo dovevo sopravvivere ... ci sono cose che anche l'amore più profondo non riesce a soffocare (la mancanza di sesso è giustificabile ma non sempre tollerabile) ... per questo ho detto che nel rapporto con la trombamica non c'è sentimento ... non ce ne può essere ... il mio cuore e la mia anima (dannata) sono altrove ... accanto a mia moglie.


Hai detto delle cose importanti.
Stai facendo un percorso in cui inevitabilmente stai commettendo degli errori a tua volta. Per la tua stessa strada ho avuto quasi la necessità di passarci anch'io, il che mi rende comprensibile cosa stai passando.
Ci vuole parecchio lavoro personale (non demandabile ad altri) per comprendere la realtà dei propri sentimenti dopo un tradimento e cosa fare, cosa volere.
Ci stai arrivando gradualmente.
Non è detto che la coppia poi rinasca, però è necessario che tu prima di tutto chiarisca con te stesso quali sono i tuoi obiettivi e, come ho già detto, essi sono la conseguenza dei tuoi sentimenti.
Alla stessa tua conclusione sono giunto anch'io.


----------



## patroclo (23 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi chi ha tradito deve per forza di cosa sentirsi colpevole e inferiore a vita e non pretendere più fedeltà e impegno dall'altro?
> E chi è stato tradito deve fargliela pesare a vita?
> Ma allora meglio lasciarsi subito, se è questo l'epilogo.


non ho detto questo, semmai il contrario. Se chi ha tradito ha sensi di colpa ( io non li ho ma perchè l'amore era già finito da tempo) saranno pure cazzi suoi.

Hai sensi di colpa perchè mi hai tradito? Tienteli per te e fai di tutto per farmi capire che sei me che vuoi, almeno se vuoi recuperare.

Mi sembra da masochisti soffrire per i sensi di colpa degli altri.... tanto più per un torto fatto a noi


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Sinceramente ??
> 
> per una serie di motivi che voi non conoscete e che *non posso* ma soprattutto *non voglio* spiegare ... *io amo mia moglie *... ed il sesso non ha alcun peso in questo ... anzi ...per quei motivi che voi non conoscete la mancanza di sesso con mia moglie la trovo addirittura più che giustificabile ... sono altre cose, molto più importanti, che ci legano.
> 
> Io sono consapevole dei miei errori ... ultimo dei quali è quello di cui stiamo disquisendo da giorni ... sono un traditore ... mi avete convinto ... lo ammetto ... non sono riuscito a soffocate completamente il mio istinto ... cosa che probabilmente avrei dovuto fare ... ma in qualche modo dovevo sopravvivere ... ci sono cose che anche l'amore più profondo non riesce a soffocare (la mancanza di sesso è giustificabile ma non sempre tollerabile) ... per questo ho detto che nel rapporto con la trombamica non c'è sentimento ... non ce ne può essere ... il mio cuore e la mia anima (dannata) sono altrove ... accanto a mia moglie.


bel post
Però questo significa che se l'altra scomparisse tu resteresti dove sei mentre dicevi il contrario (cosa che in effetti mi aveva stupito)


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi chi ha tradito deve per forza di cosa sentirsi colpevole e inferiore a vita e non pretendere più fedeltà e impegno dall'altro?
> E chi è stato tradito deve fargliela pesare a vita?
> Ma allora meglio lasciarsi subito, se è questo l'epilogo.


Inferiore no.
Colpevole si
E deve essere lei ad avvicinarsi
E secondo me la moglie di Kikko si sta in qualche modo autopunendo perchè quello che vuole è stare con suo marito. Il sesso resta il problema che dovrebbe affrontare ma secondo me è fondamentale il sentire di volere stare insieme
Diverso sarebbe se non desiderasse lui


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> non ho detto questo, semmai il contrario. Se chi ha tradito ha sensi di colpa ( io non li ho ma perchè l'amore era già finito da tempo) saranno pure cazzi suoi.
> 
> Hai sensi di colpa perchè mi hai tradito? Tienteli per te e fai di tutto per farmi capire che sei me che vuoi, almeno se vuoi recuperare.
> 
> Mi sembra da masochisti soffrire per i sensi di colpa degli altri.... tanto più per un torto fatto a noi


quoto


----------



## JON (23 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Sinceramente ??
> 
> *per una serie di motivi che voi non conoscete e che non posso ma soprattutto non voglio spiegare ... io amo mia moglie *... ed il sesso non ha alcun peso in questo ... anzi ...per quei motivi che voi non conoscete la mancanza di sesso con mia moglie la trovo addirittura più che giustificabile ... sono altre cose, molto più importanti, che ci legano.
> 
> Io sono consapevole dei miei errori ... ultimo dei quali è quello di cui stiamo disquisendo da giorni ... sono un traditore ... mi avete convinto ... lo ammetto ... non sono riuscito a soffocate completamente il mio istinto ... cosa che probabilmente avrei dovuto fare ... ma in qualche modo dovevo sopravvivere ... ci sono cose che anche l'amore più profondo non riesce a soffocare (la mancanza di sesso è giustificabile ma non sempre tollerabile) ... per questo ho detto che nel rapporto con la trombamica non c'è sentimento ... non ce ne può essere ... il mio cuore e la mia anima (dannata) sono altrove ... accanto a mia moglie.


Se ritieni sia meglio cosi allora è giusto cosi. Con l'amica però è facile che te la dai la zappa sui piedi.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi chi ha tradito deve per forza di cosa sentirsi colpevole e inferiore a vita e non pretendere più fedeltà e impegno dall'altro?
> E chi è stato tradito deve fargliela pesare a vita?
> Ma allora meglio lasciarsi subito, se è questo l'epilogo.


QUOTISSIMO


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Inferiore no.
> Colpevole si
> E deve essere lui ad avvicinarsi
> E secondo me la moglie di Kikko si sta in qualche modo autopunendo perchè quello che vuole è stare con suo marito. Il sesso resta il problema che dovrebbe affrontare ma secondo me è fondamentale il sentire di volere stare insieme
> Diverso sarebbe se non desiderasse lui


Quoto.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> non ho detto questo, semmai il contrario. Se chi ha tradito ha sensi di colpa ( io non li ho ma perchè l'amore era già finito da tempo) saranno pure cazzi suoi.
> 
> Hai sensi di colpa perchè mi hai tradito? Tienteli per te e fai di tutto per farmi capire che sei me che vuoi, almeno se vuoi recuperare.
> 
> Mi sembra da masochisti soffrire per i sensi di colpa degli altri.... tanto più per un torto fatto a noi


Ma perché, Kikko sta soffrendo per i sensi di colpa di lei?
Kikko sta soffrendo per la situazione che si è creata e perché ama sua moglie.
Lei sta soffrendo per i sensi di colpa, eventualmente.
Dico che lei diventerebbe una belva se scoprisse che la sua sofferenza che deve portare avanti da sola per poter stare con il marito, fosse ripagata dal tradimento di lui con la sua amica.
Io credo che al posto di lei mi incazzerei pure io.
Non è che se io (impersonale) tradisco, poi mi rendo conto della portata della cosa, porto avanti un mio percorso doloroso per rientrare, ti sto dando al contempo il bonus per farlo a tua volta. Non è che se si tradiscono entrambi è pari e patta e tutti felici e contenti.
Non funziona così.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma perché, Kikko sta soffrendo per i sensi di colpa di lei?
> Kikko sta soffrendo per la situazione che si è creata e perché ama sua moglie.
> Lei sta soffrendo per i sensi di colpa, eventualmente.
> Dico che lei diventerebbe una belva se scoprisse che la sua sofferenza che deve portare avanti da sola per poter stare con il marito, fosse ripagata dal tradimento di lui con la sua amica.
> ...


Bè insomma su questo non concordo
O meglio che ci resti male si che si incazzi come una bestia anche no

hai quotato un mio post. Avevo sbagliato il pronome spero fosse chiaro. Ora ho modificato


----------



## ivanl (23 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma perché, Kikko sta soffrendo per i sensi di colpa di lei?
> Kikko sta soffrendo per la situazione che si è creata e perché ama sua moglie.
> Lei sta soffrendo per i sensi di colpa, eventualmente.
> Dico che lei diventerebbe una belva se scoprisse che la sua sofferenza che deve portare avanti da sola per poter stare con il marito, fosse ripagata dal tradimento di lui con la sua amica.
> ...


il problema e' che il percorso coinvolge, nolente, il marito senza neanche chiederne il parere...troppo comodo...


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> il problema e' che il percorso coinvolge, nolente, il marito senza neanche chiederne il parere...troppo comodo...


Nel momento in cui il marito resta il parere te lo ha già (in parte) dato.
Ognuno dei due sta facendo un suo percorso in autonomia.
Lo credo necessario, a questo punto, per ritrovarsi in coppia dopo.
Probabilmente ora hanno questa esigenza.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bè insomma su questo non concordo
> O meglio che ci *resti male* si che si incazzi come una bestia anche no
> 
> hai quotato un mio post. Avevo sbagliato il pronome spero fosse chiaro. Ora ho modificato


Tradita dall'amica e dal marito...
restarci male... lo sento riduttivo.
Io mi incazzerei se fossi la moglie di lui ora. Con tutti e due.
Poi dopo l'incazzatura a mente fredda potrei anche assumermene (parzialmente) le colpe.
Forse.
Io credo che sia più facile accettare un tradimento se si ama, perché nutri ancora delle speranze. 
Se non si ama più, credo sia più difficile. Si vede tutto a mente fredda.
E certe cose senza il filtro dei sentimenti pesano di più.


----------



## kikko64 (23 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> bel post
> Però questo significa che se l'altra scomparisse tu resteresti dove sei mentre dicevi il contrario (cosa che in effetti mi aveva stupito)


Forse sono stato frainteso ... o più probabilmente mi sono espresso male io ... o, ancora più probabile, ho semplicemente scritto una cazzata. 

Vorrei solo aggiungere una cosa ... in confronto a quello che ho passato con mia moglie negli ultimi anni ... i suoi tradimenti ora mi appaiono come una ... passeggiata di salute.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Forse sono stato frainteso ... o più probabilmente mi sono espresso male io ... o, ancora più probabile, ho semplicemente scritto una cazzata.
> 
> Vorrei solo aggiungere una cosa ... in confronto a quello che ho passato con mia moglie negli ultimi anni ... i suoi tradimenti ora mi appaiono come una ... passeggiata di salute.


Cosa intendi?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Forse sono stato frainteso ... o più probabilmente mi sono espresso male io ... o, ancora più probabile, ho semplicemente scritto una cazzata.
> 
> Vorrei solo aggiungere una cosa ... in confronto a quello che ho passato con mia moglie negli ultimi anni ... i suoi tradimenti ora mi appaiono come una ... passeggiata di salute.


E anche qui ti capisco


----------



## kikko64 (23 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Cosa intendi?


L'ho già detto : ci sono cose che voi non sapete e che *non posso e non voglio* raccontare qui dentro ...


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> L'ho già detto : ci sono cose che voi non sapete e che *non posso e non voglio* raccontare qui dentro ...


L'importante è che tu ne sia consapevole. Va benissimo così.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Inferiore no.
> Colpevole si
> *E deve essere lei ad avvicinarsi*
> E secondo me la moglie di Kikko si sta in qualche modo autopunendo perchè quello che vuole è stare con suo marito. Il sesso resta il problema che dovrebbe affrontare ma secondo me è fondamentale il sentire di volere stare insieme
> Diverso sarebbe se non desiderasse lui


Ora devono essere tutti e due.
Anche lui si è allontanato.


----------



## patroclo (23 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma perché, Kikko sta soffrendo per i sensi di colpa di lei?
> Kikko sta soffrendo per la situazione che si è creata e perché ama sua moglie.
> Lei sta soffrendo per i sensi di colpa, eventualmente.
> Dico che lei diventerebbe una belva se scoprisse che la sua sofferenza che deve portare avanti da sola per poter stare con il marito, fosse ripagata dal tradimento di lui con la sua amica.
> ...


Stiamo facendo confusione, da una parte si parla di kikko e dall'altra si teorizza.
Io non ho mai parlato, tantomeno giustificato o condannato, del tradimento di Kikko. Sua moglie per me non sta bene, anche se lui dice che per il sesso è contento così, mi viene difficile credere che stiano vivendo una seconda luna di miele. Ma mi chiedo perchè lei dovrebbe condividere la sua sofferenza con lui e perchè lui dovrebbe accettarlo. Anzi ci può essere condivisione per superare la cosa ma qui ho l'impressione che lei lo carica dei suoi dolori.
Mai detto, tanto meno pensato, in vita mia che un tradimento ne giustifica/pareggia un altro.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ora devono essere tutti e due.
> Anche lui si è allontanato.


Lui si sarebbe allontanato se lei non si fosse chiusa?
A te sembra che lui si sia allontanato? A me sembra più vicino lui di lei


----------



## Tessa (23 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma perché, Kikko sta soffrendo per i sensi di colpa di lei?
> Kikko sta soffrendo per la situazione che si è creata e perché ama sua moglie.
> Lei sta soffrendo per i sensi di colpa, eventualmente.
> Dico che lei diventerebbe una belva se scoprisse che la sua sofferenza che deve portare avanti da sola per poter stare con il marito, fosse ripagata dal tradimento di lui con la sua amica.
> ...


Ma che si incazzasse come una belva!
Finalmente un'emozione!
Un conto e' tradire e rientrare completamente, un conto e' tradire e tralasciare tutta la componente intima della vita di coppia. Ma che rientro e'?
Danny stai proiettando. Giustificando la moglie di Kikko, assolvi la tua ed anche te stesso per lo stagno in cui sei impantanato.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lui si sarebbe allontanato se lei non si fosse chiusa?
> A te sembra che lui si sia *allontanato*? A me sembra più vicino lui di lei


No, si tromba solo la sua amica.
Il fatto che lo scriva qui non fa sì che lui sia più vicino di lei nella coppia.


----------



## patroclo (23 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ma che si incazzasse come una belva!
> Finalmente un'emozione!
> Un conto e' tradire e rientrare completamente, un conto e' tradire e tralasciare tutta la componente intima della vita di coppia. Ma che rientro e'?
> Danny stai proiettando. Giustificando la moglie di Kikko, assolvi la tua ed anche te stesso per lo stagno in cui sei impantanato.


ecco.....l'impressione è proprio questa.....mi spiace danny


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ma che si incazzasse come una belva!
> Finalmente un'emozione!
> Un conto e' tradire e rientrare completamente, un conto e' tradire e tralasciare tutta la componente intima della vita di coppia. *Ma che rientro e'?*
> Danny stai proiettando. Giustificando la moglie di Kikko, assolvi la tua ed anche te stesso per lo stagno in cui sei impantanato.


Ma infatti, di cosa stiamo parlando?
Una persona scopa fuori per amore o per sesso finché non viene scoperta o si stufa.
Poi fa il suo bell'atto di pentimento e torna esattamente come prima a scopare e a dire ti amo in casa al marito tradito in modo che tutti vivano felici e contenti.
E' questo il rientro che tu descrivi?
Ma che bel valore che diamo all'amore...
Perché è normale passare da un letto all'altro, da un amore a un altro e chiamarlo rientro?
Io lo chiamerei paraculismo.
No, non si rientra mai facilmente e senza dolore.
Per questo ci si lascia tutti prima.
Perché se non lo si fa è dolore e fatica, per tutti e due, che si prolunga nel tempo.
Non sto proiettando un bel niente, non sto difendendo nulla.
Io e mia moglie abbiamo deciso entrambi di rimanere e stiamo facendo un percorso insieme.
Non è facile e non credo lo sia per nessuno di quelli che hanno deciso di restare dopo un tradimento.
Ma il peggio è vanificare questo sforzo infilandoci dentro un altro bel tradimento e giustificarlo con l'appetito sessuale.
Allora meglio dirlo in faccia, come ho fatto io, che hai bisogno di far sesso fuori e che questa situazione di astinenza ti pesa. E accettare le conseguenze di quello che dici.
Nascondere all'altro questo è allontanarsi, questo sì. Se non lo si capisce (e Kikko lo sta comprendendo), non posso farci niente. La coppia è basata sulla comunicazione. Qui mi sembra sia mancata da parte di entrambi. Kikko si è difeso all'inizio dicendo che omette. Ma l'omissione non è in molti casi diversa dal raccontare menzogne.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ecco.....l'impressione è proprio questa.....mi spiace danny


Io parlo per esperienza. 
Non per proiezione.
Se non ci fossi passato da quello che descrive Kikko non cercherei di aiutarlo.
Se serve.
Probabilmente farei come tutti dandogli una pacca sulla spalla e dicendo che ha fatto bene a rendere pariglia a quella stronza e che il sesso... dio mio... come si fa a non trombare tutti i giorni...
Ma non mi va. La trovo una gran cazzata. Come è una grandissima stronzata se si resta dopo un tradimento mettersi a tradire a nostra volta.


----------



## oro.blu (23 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Il *problema principale di tutta questa vicenda è che Kikko ha trovato una soluzione che non risolve.
> Gli serve solo per andare avant*i.


l'ha detto chiaramente. Ha anche detto che se con la moglie tornasse ad avere una vita sessuale l'altra non avrebbe più senso di esserci....


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non fare agli altri quello che non vorresti fosse fatto a te.
> Perché non dice a sua moglie che la castità obbligata lo ha portato a tradire e a fare sesso con la sua amica?


Magari perchè se hai un minimo di intelligenza non hai bisogno di dire che una cosa è finita, quando non esiste neanche una parola che esprima in modo quanto sia finita, talmente è evidente che è finita.
Allora, vedi, se uno non vuol vedere che una certa parte della sua coppia è finita, esplicitarlo vuol solo essere un atto di rivalsa che causa una sofferenza inutile.
Se il mio compagno mi dice che non vuole più fare sesso con me e resta con me, alle conseguenze ci arrivo da sola.
Perchè il mondo non brulica di asceti, brulica di gente che anche attraverso la sessualità si esprimono e comunicano sentimenti: se non senti più la necessità di farlo con me non sei morto, non sei sublimato in un essere asessuato.
E se il mio compagno mi dice che non vuole più fare sesso con me, significa esattamente che dalla mia vita sessuale sta fuori. O devo dar conto di una cosa che a lui non interessa? O mi devo rifiutare io di capire quanto c'è di implicito in un rifugio del genere?
Non stiamo parlando di incapacità qui, stiamo parlando di rifiuto.
Un rifiuto si deve accettare, così come se ne devono accettare le conseguenze.  
Altro che giustificazioni.


----------



## Tessa (23 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Magari perchè se hai un minimo di intelligenza non hai bisogno di dire che una cosa è finita, quando non esiste neanche una parola che esprima in modo quanto sia finita, talmente è evidente che è finita.
> Allora, vedi, se uno non vuol vedere che una certa parte della sua coppia è finita, esplicitarlo vuol solo essere un atto di rivalsa che causa una sofferenza inutile.
> Se il mio compagno mi dice che non vuole più fare sesso con me e resta con me, alle conseguenze ci arrivo da sola.
> Perchè il mondo non brulica di asceti, brulica di gente che anche attraverso la sessualità si esprimono e comunicano sentimenti: se non senti più la necessità di farlo con me non sei morto, non sei sublimato in un essere asessuato.
> ...


Quoto. E' dolorosissimo anche per chi rifiuta dovere accettare che questa e' la realta' delle cose. La coppia e' finita.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Magari perchè se hai un minimo di intelligenza non hai bisogno di dire che una cosa è finita, quando non esiste neanche una parola che esprima in modo quanto sia finita, talmente è evidente che è finita.
> Allora, vedi, se uno non vuol vedere che una certa parte della sua coppia è finita, esplicitarlo vuol solo essere un atto di rivalsa che causa una sofferenza inutile.
> Se il mio compagno mi dice che non vuole più fare sesso con me e resta con me, alle conseguenze ci arrivo da sola.
> Perchè il mondo non brulica di asceti, brulica di gente che anche attraverso la sessualità si esprimono e comunicano sentimenti: se non senti più la necessità di farlo con me non sei morto, non sei sublimato in un essere asessuato.
> ...


Se esplicitare causa sofferenza inutile, tacere e tradire è preferibile? Una vita di coppia vecchio stile (perché una volta si ragionava così) è meglio dell'ambizione di creare una coppia in cui ci si confronta con i veri noi stessi anche mettendo in gioco la stessa coppia? Perché tradire con l"amica ha un senso solo per poco tempo... ma il problema resta ugualmente. Non va mascherato cercando di nascosto sesso altrove. Per cosa poi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Quoto. E' dolorosissimo anche per chi rifiuta dovere accettare che questa e' la realta' delle cose. La coppia e' finita.


è finita magari la coppia di innamorati, di amanti.
Quel essere la donna dell'altro o l'uomo dell'altra.
Ma quando si parla di coppie di lungo corso, le cose sono un tantino più complicate.
Ci possono essere comunque legami affettivi fortissimi e comunque c'è coesione e comprensione.
C'è il vissuto in comune.
Non è più come prima però, e si aprono spazi, voragini di insoddisfazione e solitudine.
Perchè comunque un rifiuto pesa, se ne consideri il pieno significato.
Ed io non posso rifiutare una persona ed ignorare cosa questo significhi.
E non posso essere rifiutato ed ignorare cosa questo significhi.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> No, si tromba solo la sua amica.
> Il fatto che lo scriva qui non fa sì che lui sia più vicino di lei nella coppia.


Non è detto che questo lo allontani


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Se esplicitare causa sofferenza inutile, tacere e tradire è preferibile? Una vita di coppia vecchio stile (perché una volta si ragionava così) è meglio dell'ambizione di creare una coppia in cui ci si confronta con i veri noi stessi anche mettendo in gioco la stessa coppia? Perché tradire con l"amica ha un senso solo per poco tempo... ma il problema resta ugualmente. Non va mascherato cercando di nascosto sesso altrove. Per cosa poi?


Ma tradire cosa? chi ti dice che gli sei indifferente? che ti rifiuta?ma stai scherzando?
Ma in nome di cosa? dell'integrità morale di non fare le cose di nascosto? 
Di non nascondere di voler essere ancora desiderati, amati con passione, davanti a uno/a che ti dice che gli fai l'effetto del gorgonzola vicino alla buccia?

Ma le azioni hanno delle conseguenze.
Se mi rifiuti, prendo atto.
Poi quello che faccio sono cazzi miei.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma tradire cosa? chi ti dice che gli sei indifferente? che ti rifiuta?ma stai scherzando?
> Ma in nome di cosa? dell'integrità morale di non fare le cose di nascosto?
> Di non nascondere di voler essere ancora desiderati, amati con passione, davanti a uno/a che ti dice che gli fai l'effetto del gorgonzola vicino alla buccia?
> 
> ...


Se mi rifiuti ti dico chiaramente in faccia che io questo lo trovo un problema e che potrei cercare altrove la soluzione. Quando itu mi rispondi chiedendomi dove pensi di risolverlo a quel punto possi rispondere con i fatti miei Magari messa di fronte alla cosa si sveglia pure. Magari no. Ma intanto io mi trovo anche a posto con la mia coscienza. E tu realizzi esattamente la portata delle tue azioni. E io cosa è rimasto di noi due.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Se mi rifiuti ti dico chiaramente in faccia che io questo lo trovo un problema e che potrei cercare altrove la soluzione. Quando lei ti risponde chiedendoti dove pensi di risolverlo a quel punto puoi rispondere con i fatti tuoi. Magari *messa di fronte alla cosa si sveglia pure*. Magari no. Ma intanto io mi trovo anche a posto con la mia coscienza. E tu realizzi esattamente la portata delle tue azioni.


eh certo, e comincia a dartela come se non ci fosse un domani.
Perchè teme, dopo averti detto che gli fai sangue come un merluzzo, che tu vada a fare il sarago in un'altro acquario.
Non credo proprio che funzioni così, sai Danny?
Quando uno ti dice che il rapporto è cambiato, è cambiato.
Quando uno ti dice che non ti desidera PIU', significa che, nel caso malaugurato intenda pure impedirti di provare ancora certe cose con altri, che ti considera una proprietà, non una persona.
Prenderne atto è doveroso innanzitutto per rispetto di sè stessi.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh certo, e comincia a dartela come se non ci fosse un domani.
> Perchè teme, dopo averti detto che gli fai sangue come un merluzzo, che tu vada a fare il sarago in un'altro acquario.
> Non credo proprio che funzioni così, sai Danny?
> Quando uno ti dice che il rapporto è cambiato, è cambiato.
> ...


Per questo dico che è necessario parlare prima di tradire e restare.


----------



## JON (23 Febbraio 2016)

Riposate le teste.
Kikko segue la sua strada e si attendono nuovi sviluppi.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma tradire cosa? chi ti dice che gli sei indifferente? che ti rifiuta?ma stai scherzando?
> Ma in nome di cosa? dell'integrità morale di non fare le cose di nascosto?
> Di non nascondere di voler essere ancora desiderati, amati con passione, davanti a uno/a che ti dice che gli fai l'effetto del gorgonzola vicino alla buccia?
> 
> ...


Quoto 
Con meno rabbia però 
Quella rabbia la destinerei a chi mi dice che non desidera me. Allora probabilmente non riuscirei nemmeno a salvare tutto il resto perché vedrei lo stare dell'altro con me come un sacrificio. 
Quando invece il non fare sesso non é dovuto alla mancanza di desiderio mirata ma a blocchi o cause da ricercare quoto te Sbri. 
Ho passato mesi a piangere incazzarmi urlare parlare poi ho smesso. E non ho smesso perché di là c'era un muro ho smesso perché ho capito che nessuno ce l'aveva con me. Ho capito che dall'altra parte c'era chi stava peggio di me e che la rabbia era un'infierire. Tutto quello che gli urlavo lui lo sapeva già è stava male per questo. 
Mio marito non fa sesso con me. Mi ama? Si credo di sì. Sento di sì. Lo sento in mille modi diversi
Io so che voglio lui al mio fianco. So che non voglio invecchiare con nessun altro. Ma so che ha un problema. Lui ha un problema. Non noi. Lui è lui deve decidere se e come risolverlo con me al suo fianco.
Quando ho smesso di aggredirlo ha deciso di andare in terapia e ora vediamo che succede.
Non sappiamo cosa blocchi la moglie di Kikko e non mi sento di definirla egoista. Se Kikko resta credo che anche lui veda qualcosa che noi non possiamo vedere.
Ma lui non può rinunciare a qualcosa di cui sente il bisogno e finché lo gestisce così fa bene. 
Perché non dirglielo? Perché non ama l'amante. Perché se la gestisce senza troppi coinvolgimenti è probabile che non lo scopra mai.
Se lo scoprisse il rischio é che ancora di più non troverebbe motivazioni per affrontare il malessere che sente.
Mio marito ne uscirebbe a pezzi. Ne sono certa, svilito ancora di più.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Per questo dico che è necessario parlare prima di tradire e restare.


Scusa una domanda, ma se mi licenziano,  prima di andare a lavorare da un'altra parte, devo chiedere il permesso io?

E a te Kikko in tutto quello che ci ha raccontato anche in passato è sembrato uno che non affronta i problemi e non cerca soluzioni, quando è possibile trovarne?
Ma quando uno ti dice: guarda che non ti vedo più come una donna, non mi cercare per quello perchè cara mia io ti voglio tanto bene ma non ti desidero più, ti sta scaricando addosso un suo problema e non è che ci siano tante soluzioni.
Perchè dal momento che il rapporto è cambiato o vai via tu o non pretendi che io resti senza che cambi altro.
Le soluzioni sono possibilmente di due tipi: quelle efficienti, che ottengono risultati di eccellenza, e quelle efficaci, che ottengono il miglior risultato con il costo più ridotto.
A discapito della qualità, a discapito da quello che era il progetto iniziale.
E sai che faccio io quando DEVO trovare una soluzione PER FORZA?
Faccio efficacia, se non è possibile fare efficienza.
E me ne prendo carico e gestisco io e non dò giustificazioni dal momento che nessuno, ponendomi il problema, mi offre anche la soluzione: se devo essere io a trovare la soluzione, trovo quella migliore PER ME.
Che può essere anche indossare un cilicio sotto le vesti, eh? Ma non chiederei permesso neanche per quello.
L'alternativa è non fare nulla e sperare che i problemi si risolvano da soli.
O che arrivi la pace dei sensi, deus ex-machina, a ripianare tutto.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (23 Febbraio 2016)

*SI*



JON ha detto:


> Ma perché ti risulta che qualcuno qui abbia tentato di smontare le ragioni di kikko sull'essere felice? Tra l'altro mi pare uno dei rari casi in cui tutti paiono concordi su qualcosa, nello specifico il suo bisogno di felicità per non soccombere.
> 
> E va bene la filosofia...ma tu com'è che tutto d'un tratto sei divenuto cosi flessibile.


Sulla prima parte, ironica, ho detto semplicemente che qualcuno lo aveva detto con paroloni mentre io ho usato la mia ... filosofia ... diciamo.

Non sono divenuto flessibile. Se mia moglie non volesse più fare più sesso non mi chiederebbe nulla, come non mi ha mai chiesto nulla in riferimento ad un determinato periodo, e saprebbe che non resisterei in astinenza.

Se capitasse a me di non volerlo fare più non pretenderei che non lo facesse più e non chiederei nulla.

Certo che se mi dicesse che esce a cena con una amica e va a fare sesso torniamo ai soliti discorsi. Dimmi che esci e non mentirmi.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2016)

Certo che se kikko ci omette una parte significativa tutto quello che diciamo è fuffa.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Scusa una domanda, ma se mi licenziano,  prima di andare a lavorare da un'altra parte, devo chiedere il permesso io?
> 
> E a te Kikko in tutto quello che ci ha raccontato anche in passato è sembrato uno che non affronta i problemi e non cerca soluzioni, quando è possibile trovarne?
> Ma quando uno ti dice: guarda che non ti vedo più come una donna, non mi cercare per quello perchè cara mia io ti voglio tanto bene ma non ti desidero più, ti sta scaricando addosso un suo problema e non è che ci siano tante soluzioni.
> ...


Se mi licenziano io non sto più nella abituale sede di lavoro. Prendo e me ne vado. Qui nessuno se ne è andato e tutti hanno trovato una soluzione di compromesso per restare in qualche modo. Una soluzione da travet.  Nessuno dei due vuole perdere l'altro nessuno dei due fa niente per riaverlo o progettare una vita diversa. Questa volta non sono d'accordo con te, per me questa è inazione perche' non prevede alcun progetto da parte di tutti e due. Kikko dice di amare sua moglie ma la tradisce con una sua amica. Se la amasse veramente la lascerebbe libera di scegliere sulla base reale di quello che è la loro coppia ora senza quelle che chiama omissioni. In fin dei conti chi ora vive castamente è proprio la moglie ex fedigrafa, non più lui. Moglie che ha smesso di amarlo probabilmente già prima di tradirlo e prima di smettere di fare sesso con lui. La situazione si è ribaltata ma di questo la moglie ne è all'oscuro. E sarebbe lei ora a essere possessiva? Lui no?


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che se kikko ci omette una parte significativa tutto quello che diciamo è fuffa.


Ma infatti... stimoli ne ha avuti. Ma ha scelto di non mettere in chiaro nulla. Si valuta di massima. E di massima trovo squallido il tradimento con l'amica e le ragioni addotte.


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma infatti... stimoli ne ha avuti. Ma ha scelto di non mettere in chiaro nulla. Si valuta di massima. E di massima trovo squallido il tradimento con l'amica e le ragioni addotte.


QUOTO


----------



## Anonimo1523 (24 Febbraio 2016)

*Danny*



			
				danny ha detto:
			
		

> Quindi chi ha tradito deve per forza di cosa sentirsi colpevole e inferiore a vita e non pretendere più fedeltà e impegno dall'altro?
> E chi è stato tradito deve fargliela pesare a vita?
> Ma allora meglio lasciarsi subito, se è questo l'epilogo.


Nessuno deve pagare a vita un errore. L'errore commesso però ha delle conseguenze che chi lo ha commesso,  he voglia o no, è costretto ad accettare. Poi può decidere liberamente cosa fare.

Sentirsi colpevole o sentirsi inferiore a vita è un sentimento suo che può provare o meno, dipende dal tipo di persona che è. Ciò non significa che le sue azioni non debbano aver causato degli effetti sull'altro.

Quando una parte rompe un patto, di qualsiasi genere, non può e non dovrebbe, a meno di egoismo esasperato, che l'altro lo mantenga. Una volta che il patto di qualunque genere è rotto, la rottura coinvolge entrambi. In un patto di fedeltà,  h lo rompe non può pretendere che l'altro lo mantenga. Se poi l'altro lo mantiene per motivi suoi, bene. Pretendere è francamente egoistico e presuntuoso.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (24 Febbraio 2016)

*SI*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Magari perchè se hai un minimo di intelligenza non hai bisogno di dire che una cosa è finita, quando non esiste neanche una parola che esprima in modo quanto sia finita, talmente è evidente che è finita.
> Allora, vedi, se uno non vuol vedere che una certa parte della sua coppia è finita, esplicitarlo vuol solo essere un atto di rivalsa che causa una sofferenza inutile.
> Se il mio compagno mi dice che non vuole più fare sesso con me e resta con me, alle conseguenze ci arrivo da sola.
> Perchè il mondo non brulica di asceti, brulica di gente che anche attraverso la sessualità si esprimono e comunicano sentimenti: se non senti più la necessità di farlo con me non sei morto, non sei sublimato in un essere asessuato.
> ...


QUOTO ............................


----------



## Anonimo1523 (24 Febbraio 2016)

*QUOTO*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è finita magari la coppia di innamorati, di amanti.
> Quel essere la donna dell'altro o l'uomo dell'altra.
> Ma quando si parla di coppie di lungo corso, le cose sono un tantino più complicate.
> Ci possono essere comunque legami affettivi fortissimi e comunque c'è coesione e comprensione.
> ...


Quoto, intendevo questo pure io.


----------



## kikko64 (24 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che se kikko ci omette una parte significativa tutto quello che diciamo è fuffa.


Ma è mai possibile che non riusciate a "leggere fra le righe" ...

_per una serie di motivi che voi non conoscete e che non posso ma soprattutto non voglio spiegare ... io amo mia moglie ... ed il sesso non ha alcun peso in questo ... anzi ...per quei motivi che voi non conoscete la mancanza di sesso con mia moglie la trovo addirittura più che giustificabile ... sono altre cose, molto più importanti, che ci legano.

_Provate ad immedesimarvi per un'attimo ... e provate a trovate nel vostro cuore quella cosa al cui confronto un tradimento diventerebbe una "passeggiate di salute" ... vi assicuro che esiste ... e se non la trovate è solo perché non avete guardato abbastanza in profondità ... oppure quello che credete amore è soltanto un "calesse" (libera citazione di M.Troisi).


----------



## Anonimo1523 (24 Febbraio 2016)

*LA MIA OPINIONE*

Quando si parla di tradimento non si parla di fare sesso, in senso generale.
Se due persone non sono impegnate con un pater e decidono di fare sesso non tradiscono nessuno.
Il tradimento implica l'esistenza a monte di un patto, nel caso di una coppia, del patto di fedeltà. 
Chi tradisce il patto di fedeltà è il vero traditore. Nel caso di Kikko che ha scoperto i tradimenti della moglie è la moglie che lo ha tradito ed ha rotto il patto di fedeltà insito nella loro coppia (nel sesso al di fuori della coppia, nel caso di coppie cosiddette aperte, peraltro, non si rompe nessun patto di fedeltà ma si osserva il patto stipulato, ovvero che ognuno può concedersi libertà sessuali - non è  il caso di Kikko).
Una volta che il patto di fedeltà è rotto, e quindi non esiste più nella forma in cui si era originariamente stipulato (solitamente un amore, un rapporto, nella normalità dei casi, prevede un tacito patto di fedeltà, che, peraltro, nel nostro ordinamento giuridico viene riportato pure in forma scritta in caso di matrimonio), non ha più valenza ed i due membri della coppia sono liberi (chi lo ha rotto ha persino scelto di non esserne vincolato da prima, non si capisce perchè debba esserne vincolato l'altro).

Quindi, il sesso di Kikko, per me, non è tradimento nei confronti della moglie.

Detto questo, se i due patner decidono di restare uniti nel matrimonio per scelta, saranno altri i motivi che li tengono legati.
La moglie, sicuramente dotata di normale intelligenza, accetta il rischio che il marito, sessualmente attivo, possa continuare a fare sesso fuori dal matrimonio. Essendo intelligente, la moglie non fa domande. Essendo intelligente Kikko, alla moglie non dice nulla (dirglielo cosa cambierebbe? Qualcuno crede veramente che la moglie di Kikko, conoscendo la sessualità del marito, non sappia, o quantomeno non metta in conto, che Kikko possa fare sesso fuori dalle mura domestiche?).

Quello di Kikko potrebbe essere un tradimento nei confronti del compagno dell'altra donna, della quale è amante o trombamico, casomai.


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Nessuno deve pagare a vita un errore. L'errore commesso però ha delle conseguenze che chi lo ha commesso,  he voglia o no, è costretto ad accettare. *Poi può decidere liberamente cosa fare.
> *
> Sentirsi colpevole o sentirsi inferiore a vita è un sentimento suo che può provare o meno, dipende dal tipo di persona che è. Ciò non significa che le sue azioni non debbano aver causato degli effetti sull'altro.
> 
> *Quando una parte rompe un patto, di qualsiasi genere, non può e non dovrebbe, a meno di egoismo esasperato, che l'altro lo mantenga.* Una volta che il patto di qualunque genere è rotto, la rottura coinvolge entrambi. In un patto di fedeltà,  h lo rompe non può pretendere che l'altro lo mantenga. Se poi l'altro lo mantiene per motivi suoi, bene. Pretendere è francamente egoistico e presuntuoso.


Per decidere liberamente devi essere consapevole della situazione.
La moglie non sa che suo marito la sta tradendo.
Non sto colpevolizzando la cosa in sé e ho compreso il discorso di Sbriciolata e tutto il resto.
Ma continuo a pensare che sia solo un compromesso per tirare avanti in una situazione dalla quale nessuno dei due riesce a uscirne, per ragioni a noi ignote ma che si possono solo supporre (in maniera superficiale, usando la propria esperienza).
Io contesto la soluzione trovata, non in maniera relativa a questa storia, ma nella maniera assoluta, come principio.
Se una parte rompe un patto e a me questa cosa non sta più bene, decido che la coppia deve finire, non lo nascondo mostrandomi come marito fedele essendo nella realtà tutt'altro, e propongo alla controparte la mia soluzione, che può anche essere quella di non aderire più al patto di fedeltà, ma questa cosa deve, per rispetto verso se stessi, essere chiara, dichiarata, espressa, compresa.
Se non lo faccio mi metto sullo stesso piano di chi mi ha tradito, anzi, forse peggio, perché io faccio pure la parte della vittima quando ormai non lo sono più.
Dopo aver provato il dolore di essere traditi e ingannati si dovrebbe avere la sensibilità di non fare agli altri quello che ci ha fatto così male. Perché è l'inganno la cosa più terribile, e qui lui tra l'altro ha una storia pure con una sua amica. La qual cosa è ancora più dolorosa se dovesse venire scoperta.
E non ditemi che lei se lo è meritato, perché questa affermazione presuppone volontà di vendetta e rancore, sentimenti che dovrebbero non esistere quando ci si dichiara ancora innamorati di una persona e di volere ricostruire con lei.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (24 Febbraio 2016)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Per decidere liberamente devi essere consapevole della situazione.
> La moglie non sa che suo marito la sta tradendo.
> Non sto colpevolizzando la cosa in sé e ho compreso il discorso di Sbriciolata e tutto il resto.
> Ma continuo a pensare che sia solo un compromesso per tirare avanti in una situazione dalla quale nessuno dei due riesce a uscirne, per ragioni a noi ignote ma che si possono solo supporre (in maniera superficiale, usando la propria esperienza).
> ...


Danny ... Kikko tradisce la moglie solamente se hanno rinnovato, tra loro, all'interno della coppia, il patto di fedeltà reciproco.
Altrimenti non c'è tradimento, semmai rispetto di non spiattellare in faccia alla moglie una cosa che lei già sa, o immagina.


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Con meno rabbia però
> Quella rabbia la destinerei a chi mi dice che non desidera me. Allora probabilmente non riuscirei nemmeno a salvare tutto il resto perché vedrei lo stare dell'altro con me come un sacrificio.
> Quando invece il non fare sesso non é dovuto alla mancanza di desiderio mirata ma a blocchi o cause da ricercare quoto te Sbri.
> ...


Questo è un intervento che mi piace.
Totalmente.


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Ma è mai possibile che non riusciate a "leggere fra le righe" ...
> 
> _per una serie di motivi che voi non conoscete e che non posso ma soprattutto non voglio spiegare ... io amo mia moglie ... ed il sesso non ha alcun peso in questo ... anzi ...per quei motivi che voi non conoscete la mancanza di sesso con mia moglie la trovo addirittura più che giustificabile ... sono altre cose, molto più importanti, che ci legano.
> 
> _Provate ad immedesimarvi per un'attimo ... e provate a trovate nel vostro cuore quella cosa al cui confronto un tradimento diventerebbe una "passeggiate di salute" ... vi assicuro che esiste ... e se non la trovate è solo perché non avete guardato abbastanza in profondità ... oppure quello che credete amore è soltanto un "calesse" (libera citazione di M.Troisi).


Sì, ho compreso.
Per questo ti dico di leggere bene quello che ha scritto Farfalla e che ho quotato.


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Quando si parla di tradimento non si parla di fare sesso, in senso generale.
> Se due persone non sono impegnate con un pater e decidono di fare sesso non tradiscono nessuno.
> Il tradimento implica l'esistenza a monte di un patto, nel caso di una coppia, del patto di fedeltà.
> Chi tradisce il patto di fedeltà è il vero traditore. Nel caso di Kikko che ha scoperto i tradimenti della moglie è la moglie che lo ha tradito ed ha rotto il patto di fedeltà insito nella loro coppia (nel sesso al di fuori della coppia, nel caso di coppie cosiddette aperte, peraltro, non si rompe nessun patto di fedeltà ma si osserva il patto stipulato, ovvero che ognuno può concedersi libertà sessuali - non è  il caso di Kikko).
> ...



Il tuo è un ragionamento schematico che esclude del tutto i sentimenti e le emozioni e porta totalmente sul piano razionale quello che di razionale ha ben poco.


----------



## JON (24 Febbraio 2016)

Riposate 'ste teste.
Kikko dice che con la moglie si è creato un nuovo equilibrio, secondo me più che altro sono riusciti ad anestetizzare i loro sentimenti, anche quelli negativi. L'ha detto lui, un affetto che definirebbe amore. Cosa che ovviamente non è, ma non è detto che non vi possa essere. Molto dipende da lei, molto dipende da come evolveranno le cose. E forse questo tradimento di kikko servirà a qualcosa. Urge un serio riavvicinamento. Si attendono novità.


----------



## JON (24 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Ma è mai possibile che non riusciate a "leggere fra le righe" ...
> 
> _per una serie di motivi che voi non conoscete e che non posso ma soprattutto non voglio spiegare ... io amo mia moglie ... ed il sesso non ha alcun peso in questo ... anzi ...per quei motivi che voi non conoscete la mancanza di sesso con mia moglie la trovo addirittura più che giustificabile ... sono altre cose, molto più importanti, che ci legano.
> 
> _Provate ad immedesimarvi per un'attimo ... e provate a trovate nel vostro cuore quella cosa al cui confronto un tradimento diventerebbe una "passeggiate di salute" ... vi assicuro che esiste ... e se non la trovate è solo perché non avete guardato abbastanza in profondità ... oppure quello che credete amore è soltanto un "calesse" (libera citazione di M.Troisi).


Eh...sinceramente qualcosa avevo intuito. Non a caso ho smesso di chiederti di lei.


----------



## oro.blu (24 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Ma è mai possibile che non riusciate a "leggere fra le righe" ...
> 
> _per una serie di motivi che voi non conoscete e che non posso ma soprattutto non voglio spiegare ... io amo mia moglie ... ed il sesso non ha alcun peso in questo ... anzi ...per quei motivi che voi non conoscete la mancanza di sesso con mia moglie la trovo addirittura più che giustificabile ... sono altre cose, molto più importanti, che ci legano.
> 
> _Provate ad immedesimarvi per un'attimo ... e provate a trovate nel vostro cuore quella cosa al cui confronto un tradimento diventerebbe una "passeggiate di salute" ... vi assicuro che esiste ... e se non la trovate è solo perché non avete guardato abbastanza in profondità ... oppure quello che credete amore è soltanto un "calesse" (libera citazione di M.Troisi).


Per alcuni di loro, secondo me, il problema non è che tu fai sesso con un altra persona in quanto ne hai la necessità, ma il fatto che tu non lo dica a tua moglie.
Io mi chiedo, ma se la tua necessità fosse mangiarti un kg di gelato ( e tua moglie non lo mangia perché è golosa e  sa che se comincia a mangiarlo non finisce più) e tu te lo vai a mangiare di nascosto senza dirle nulla, per soddisfare la tua voglia di gelato, sarebbe necessario che tu glielo dicessi???

Lo so che è banale come esempio. Però ognuno di se ha dei piccoli o grandi segreti che non vuole o non si sente di dire al proprio compagno. Trovo giusto anche questo.


----------



## Tessa (24 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Per alcuni di loro, secondo me, il problema non è che tu fai sesso con un altra persona in quanto ne hai la necessità, ma il fatto che tu non lo dica a tua moglie.
> Io mi chiedo, ma se la tua necessità fosse mangiarti un kg di gelato ( e tua moglie non lo mangia perché è golosa e  sa che se comincia a mangiarlo non finisce più) e tu te lo vai a mangiare di nascosto senza dirle nulla, per soddisfare la tua voglia di gelato, sarebbe necessario che tu glielo dicessi???
> 
> Lo so che è banale come esempio. Però ognuno di se ha dei piccoli o grandi segreti che non vuole o non si sente di dire al proprio compagno. Trovo giusto anche questo.


Oro. Ma che paragone e'??????


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Per alcuni di loro, secondo me, il problema non è che tu fai sesso con un altra persona in quanto ne hai la necessità, ma il fatto che tu non lo dica a tua moglie.
> Io mi chiedo, ma se la tua necessità *fosse mangiarti un kg di gelato* ( e tua moglie non lo mangia perché è golosa e  sa che se comincia a mangiarlo non finisce più) e tu te lo vai a mangiare di nascosto senza dirle nulla, per soddisfare la tua voglia di gelato, sarebbe necessario che tu glielo dicessi???
> 
> *Lo so che è banale come esempio.* Però ognuno di se ha dei piccoli o grandi segreti che non vuole o non si sente di dire al proprio compagno. Trovo giusto anche questo.



No, è terribile!!!

Ti assicuro che non sarò mai geloso di un cono gelato, qualunque uso una persona ne faccia.
Non sta mangiando un gelato Kikko, si sta trombando l'amica di quella che è ufficialmente, formalmente e legalmente ancora sua moglie nonché madre dei suoi figli.
C'è una discreta differenza.


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Quello di Kikko potrebbe essere un tradimento nei confronti del compagno dell'altra donna, della quale è amante o trombamico, casomai.


Perciò chiedevo a Kikko se l'altro fosse a conoscenza o meno della sua storia extra...


----------



## Anonimo1523 (24 Febbraio 2016)

*ASSOLUTAMENTE NO ....*



danny ha detto:


> Il tuo è un ragionamento schematico che esclude del tutto i sentimenti e le emozioni e porta totalmente sul piano razionale quello che di razionale ha ben poco.


Semmai il contrario.
Se io per qualche ragioni decidessi di non fare più sesso con mia moglie, che ovviamente non modifica l'amore che posso provare per lei, saprei benissimo che lei, ancora sessualmente attiva, potrebbe decidere di avere una storia di sesso o meno fuori dalle mura domestiche. Non le imporre certo la castità a vita.

Lei potrebbe decidere se rimanere con me o meno e se avere una storia di sesso o meno fuori dalle mura domestiche.

Se decide di rimanere con me perché nell'amore il sesso è fondamentale ma non è tutto, quindi perché ritiene che prova amore anche senza sesso, perché ha dei sentimenti ancora profondi, potrebbe scegliere se avere una storia di sesso o meno.

Per come siamo noi, io non le chiederei nulla ben sapendo che potrebbe averla oppure no. Non vorrei che mi dicesse nulla perché proprio non ne vedo il motivo, ben sapendo che potrebbe averla oppure non. Non lo consideri un tradimento.

Stessa cosa credo farebbe lei. D'altro canto, pur avendo riconosciuto errati determinati suoi comportamenti del passato, non mi ha mai chiesto se io l'abbia tradita o meno.


----------



## patroclo (24 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> ........................................
> 
> Detto questo, se i due patner decidono di restare uniti nel matrimonio per scelta, saranno altri i motivi che li tengono legati.
> La moglie, sicuramente dotata di normale intelligenza, accetta il rischio che il marito, sessualmente attivo, possa continuare a fare sesso fuori dal matrimonio. Essendo intelligente, la moglie non fa domande. Essendo intelligente Kikko, alla moglie non dice nulla (dirglielo cosa cambierebbe? Qualcuno crede veramente che la moglie di Kikko, conoscendo la sessualità del marito, non sappia, o quantomeno non metta in conto, che Kikko possa fare sesso fuori dalle mura domestiche?)....................................................


No è detto..... visto che in parte è stata causa della rottura del mio matrimonio e oggetto d'infinite discussioni dai terapisti posso tranquillamente dirti che nel mio caso, con una moglie intelligente, lei non sentiva desiderio ed era come se al mondo nessuno potesse provare desiderio, come se la questione desiderio non avesse nessun senso, una forma impressionante di fondamentalismo e chiusura che a viverla dall'altra parte ( senza gli adeguati strumenti) spiazza completamente. E sinceramente penso, se anche ha avuto qualche sospetto, scartasse a priori la possibilità che avessi un'altra e non per questioni di fiducia ma perchè se lei era così il resto del mondo doveva essere uguale.


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> No è detto..... visto che in parte è stata causa della rottura del mio matrimonio e oggetto d'infinite discussioni dai terapisti posso tranquillamente dirti che nel mio caso, con una moglie intelligente, lei non sentiva desiderio ed era come se al mondo nessuno potesse provare desiderio, come se la questione desiderio non avesse nessun senso, una forma impressionante di fondamentalismo e chiusura che a viverla dall'altra parte ( senza gli adeguati strumenti) spiazza completamente. E sinceramente penso, se anche ha avuto qualche sospetto, scartasse a priori la possibilità che avessi un'altra e non per questioni di fiducia ma perchè se lei era così il resto del mondo doveva essere uguale.


Quoto.


----------



## Tessa (24 Febbraio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> No è detto..... visto che in parte è stata causa della rottura del mio matrimonio e oggetto d'infinite discussioni dai terapisti posso tranquillamente dirti che nel mio caso, con una moglie intelligente, lei non sentiva desiderio ed era come se al mondo nessuno potesse provare desiderio, come se la questione desiderio non avesse nessun senso, una forma impressionante di fondamentalismo e chiusura che a viverla dall'altra parte ( senza gli adeguati strumenti) spiazza completamente. E *sinceramente penso, se anche ha avuto qualche sospetto, scartasse a priori la possibilità che avessi un'altra e non per questioni di fiducia ma perchè se lei era così il resto del mondo doveva essere uguale*.


Quoto.
Ho vissuto anche io una fase così ottusa. Poi è passata, per fortuna.


----------



## oro.blu (24 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> No, è terribile!!!
> 
> *Ti assicuro che non sarò mai geloso di un cono gelato, qualunque uso una persona ne faccia.*
> Non sta mangiando un gelato Kikko, si sta trombando l'amica di quella che è ufficialmente, formalmente e legalmente ancora sua moglie nonché madre dei suoi figli.
> C'è una discreta differenza.



...be lo so che avete una brutta opinione di me  
Non era maliziosa la cosa. Poteva essere la carne per una vegetariana, ma anche qui mi avresti tirato le orecchie!!!

Segreti ne abbiamo tutti. Che servono anche a far restare in piedi una famiglia....
Se per Kikko è solo un bisogno io non lo condanno. Non ci vedo niente di più di quel'che è. Un kg di gelato mangiato di nascosto...


----------



## JON (24 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu;1671766[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]...be lo so che avete una brutta opinione di me  [/B]
> Non era maliziosa la cosa. Poteva essere la carne per una vegetariana, ma anche qui mi avresti tirato le orecchie!!!
> 
> Segreti ne abbiamo tutti. Che servono anche a far restare in piedi una famiglia....
> Se per Kikko è solo un bisogno io non lo condanno. Non ci vedo niente di più di quel'che è. Un kg di gelato mangiato di nascosto...


Penso che mangi male. Va bene come brutta opinione?

Ma che dici?


----------



## kikko64 (24 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...be lo so che avete una brutta opinione di me
> Non era maliziosa la cosa. Poteva essere la carne per una vegetariana, ma anche qui mi avresti tirato le orecchie!!!
> 
> Segreti ne abbiamo tutti. Che servono anche a far restare in piedi una famiglia....
> Se per Kikko è solo un bisogno io non lo condanno. Non ci vedo niente di più di quel'che è. Un kg di gelato mangiato di nascosto...


Sarà che non mangio un gelato da anni e che anche di carne ne mangio poca ma ... 
il paragone di Oro.blu non mi sembra poi così tanto "forzato" ... fare sesso con la mia trombamica (questo termine non mi piace affatto, anche se spesso è lei ad utilizzarlo per se stessa, da ora in poi se dovrò fare riferimento a lei la chiamerò semplicemente "amica") ha un po' l'effetto di un gelato per uno che è a dieta (perenne, come me) ... semplicemente "uno strappo" alla regola ...

Persino il mio dietologo/nutrizionista mi permette, ogni tanto, di fare uno "strappo" alla dieta ... ma io preferisco utilizzarlo per mangiare del sushi ... pensandoci bene, anche questo la faccio di nascosto, di solito quando vado a trovare mia figlia a Milano ... mia moglie sulla mia dieta è una "talebana" e tenderebbe a non concedermi mai alcuna deroga ... ma so che lo fa per il mio bene ... 

Ecco ... mia moglie su alcune cose è (diventata) una "talebana"...


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...be lo so che avete una brutta opinione di me
> Non era maliziosa la cosa. Poteva essere la carne per una vegetariana, ma anche qui mi avresti tirato le orecchie!!!
> 
> Segreti ne abbiamo tutti. Che servono anche a far restare in piedi una famiglia....
> Se per Kikko è solo un bisogno io non lo condanno. Non ci vedo niente di più di quel'che è. Un kg di gelato mangiato di nascosto...


Non ho una brutta opinione di te. Però accidenti... quel paragone non si può leggere...


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Sarà che non mangio un gelato da anni e che anche di carne ne mangio poca ma ...
> il paragone di Oro.blu non mi sembra poi così tanto "forzato" ... fare sesso con la mia *trombamica* (questo termine non mi piace affatto, anche se spesso è lei ad utilizzarlo per se stessa, da ora in poi se dovrò fare riferimento a lei la chiamerò semplicemente "*amica*") ha un po' l'effetto di un gelato per uno che è a dieta (perenne, come me) ... semplicemente "*uno strappo*" alla regola ...
> 
> Persino il mio dietologo/nutrizionista mi permette, ogni tanto, di fare uno "strappo" alla dieta ... ma io preferisco utilizzarlo per mangiare del sushi ... pensandoci bene, anche questo la faccio di nascosto, di solito quando vado a trovare mia figlia a Milano ... mia moglie sulla mia dieta è una "talebana" e tenderebbe a non concedermi mai alcuna deroga ... ma so che lo fa per il mio bene ...
> ...


Dai Kikko... non dirmi che non te ne fregherebbe nulla allora se adesso tua moglie smettesse la dieta anche lei... metaforicamente parlando.
Tu stai usando due differenti pesi per la tua relazione con la tua amante (perché il termine scopamica non si può sentire, dopo una certa età e con le amiche non ci scopi e non speri neppure di farlo), e quella di tua moglie con i suoi.
Allora anche lei aveva diritto al suo strappetto alla regola, no, come dici tu?
Invece ti ha fatto male.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (24 Febbraio 2016)

*SI*



ermik ha detto:


> No è detto..... visto che in parte è stata causa della rottura del mio matrimonio e oggetto d'infinite discussioni dai terapisti posso tranquillamente dirti che nel mio caso, con una moglie intelligente, lei non sentiva desiderio ed era come se al mondo nessuno potesse provare desiderio, come se la questione desiderio non avesse nessun senso, una forma impressionante di fondamentalismo e chiusura che a viverla dall'altra parte ( senza gli adeguati strumenti) spiazza completamente. E sinceramente penso, se anche ha avuto qualche sospetto, scartasse a priori la possibilità che avessi un'altra e non per questioni di fiducia ma perchè se lei era così il resto del mondo doveva essere uguale.


Infatti non siamo tutti uguali. Quello che penso io vale per me e per chi ci si riconosce. Chi quota te si riconosce in quello che dici. Sono punti di vista diversi, reazioni diverse, valutazioni diverse. D'altronde, siamo persone diverse.


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Infatti non siamo tutti uguali. Quello che penso io vale per me e per chi ci si riconosce. Chi quota te si riconosce in quello che dici. Sono punti di vista diversi, reazioni diverse, valutazioni diverse. D'altronde, *siamo persone diverse*.


Proprio per questo il tuo ragionamento schematico e molto rigoroso lo adatterei solo a te e a alcuni come te.
Non è valido per tutti. Non farne una regola.


----------



## patroclo (24 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Infatti non siamo tutti uguali. Quello che penso io vale per me e per chi ci si riconosce. Chi quota te si riconosce in quello che dici. Sono punti di vista diversi, reazioni diverse, valutazioni diverse. D'altronde, siamo persone diverse.


vero..... però ti assicuro che la questione l'ho sviscerata abbastanza, ed è una reazione abbastanza comune in questi casi.


----------



## Carola (24 Febbraio 2016)

Ma scusate
A voi non pesa non fare l'amore con la persona che dite di amare
È una delle cose più belle al mondo il sesso ma come fate a rinunciarvi ( se in assenza di patologie sia chiaro )
Lo ci sono passata e che amarezza e cornea ci si allontana 

Cioè una vita da fratello e sorella per me era ed è inconcepibile 

Poi ammetto per prima che dopo anni ditemi cosa volete ma il sesso sano sfrenato liberatorio che si ha all inizio viene a mancare e boh io credo che la fedeltà sia un'imposizione innaturale 

Ecco massacratemi adesso


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Dai Kikko... non dirmi che non te ne fregherebbe nulla allora se adesso tua moglie smettesse la dieta anche lei... metaforicamente parlando.
> Tu stai usando due differenti pesi per la tua relazione con la tua amante (perché il termine scopamica non si può sentire, dopo una certa età e con le amiche non ci scopi e non speri neppure di farlo), e quella di tua moglie con i suoi.
> Allora anche lei aveva diritto al suo strappetto alla regola, no, come dici tu?
> Invece ti ha fatto male.


Danny se smettesse la dieta scoperebbe con suo marito
Questo è quello che secondo me non cogli ed è vero che ti proietti, esattamente come lo faccio io. Con la differenza che la mia storia (tradimento a parte) assomiglia molto alla sua, la tua no


----------



## patroclo (24 Febbraio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma scusate
> A voi non pesa non fare l'amore con la persona che dite di amare
> È una delle cose più belle al mondo il sesso ma come fate a rinunciarvi ( se in assenza di patologie sia chiaro )
> Lo ci sono passata e che amarezza e cornea ci si allontana
> ...


infatti mi sono separato. Meglio specificare che questo è stato il problema iniziale che poi ne ha portati a valanga altri.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (24 Febbraio 2016)

*Danny*



			
				Danny;167181evidenziando lquesto il tuo ragionamento schematico non molto rigoroso lo adatterei solo a te e a alcuni come te.
Non è valido per tutti. Non farne una regola.[/QUOTE ha detto:
			
		

> Ovviamente Danny ... lo so .... lo scrivo pure avendo iniziato il discorso con il titolo LA MIA OPINIONE ....
> 
> Non ambisco al tuo posto, non temere  ...   rimani tu L'ORACOLO.


----------



## Carola (24 Febbraio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> infatti mi sono separato. Meglio specificare che questo è stato il problema iniziale che poi ne ha portati a valanga altri.


Qui non so cosa ha scatenato cosa era un po un casino in generale
Ma temo che sia andata così anche per noi
Aggravato da vita lontano di mio marito 

io credo sempre più che la vita di coppia sia stancante sfinente e la tomba del amore ecco L ho detto
Che non siamo monogami se non per un po

E che c'è chi si accontenta perché si fa bastare altre cose e chi no
Si lo so visione un po negativa ma tant'è

Avete visto il film perfetti sconosciuti?


----------



## oro.blu (24 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Danny se smettesse la dieta scoperebbe con suo marito
> Questo è quello che secondo me non cogli ed è vero che ti proietti, esattamente come lo faccio io. Con la differenza che la mia storia (tradimento a parte) assomiglia molto alla sua, la tua no


Infatti è quello che Danny non coglie....Apparte il mio paragone che non si può sentire, ma era un iperbole per assurdo...


----------



## oro.blu (24 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Oro. Ma che paragone e'??????


un iperbole assurda...


----------



## oro.blu (24 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> *Penso che mangi male.* Va bene come brutta opinione?
> 
> Ma che dici?


a te ormai è venuta la fissa....ma l'hai vista l'orata di sabato???


----------



## Anonimo1523 (24 Febbraio 2016)

*ASSOLUTAMENTE NO ....*



			
				Carola; ha detto:
			
		

> scusate
> A voi non pesa non fare l'amore con la persona che dite di amare
> È una delle cose più belle al mondo il sesso ma come fate a rinunciarvi ( se in assenza di patologie sia chiaro )
> Lo ci sono passata e che amarezza e cornea ci si allontana
> ...


... non ti massacro ma spero di non arrivare tanto presto ad essere fratello e sorella con mia moglie, cosa anche per me inconcepibie, ma addirittura spero che l'affievolirsi del sesso ci accompagni con serenità ed avvenga in modo graduale, colpendo entrambi allo stesso modo.

Non ho mai avvertito la fedeltà come una imposizione innaturale ma come una scelta di coppia condivisa.
Quando poi si guasta il patto di fedeltà capisco bene che è rotto e che niente sarà più come prima.
E molti scelgono di lasciarsi, più o meno bene, altri scelgono di rimanere. 

E quando si resta, l'equilibrio si sposta, inevitabilmente.


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma scusate
> *A voi non pesa non fare l'amore con la persona che dite di amare*
> È una delle cose più belle al mondo il sesso ma come fate a rinunciarvi ( se in assenza di patologie sia chiaro )
> Lo ci sono passata e che amarezza e cornea ci si allontana
> ...



Con quella che amo sì. Mi pesa non farlo.
Con una qualsiasi (scopamica? Amica?) no.
Non me ne frega niente.
E' proprio questo il punto.
Ed è qui che voglio arrivare.
Quanto ci tiene Kikko a questa relazione con la sua amante?
Lui dice di amare sua moglie, poi si scopa la sua amica (e sottolineo la gravità della scelta), che però non considera amante perché non la ama
(e io su questo modo di vedere le cose aprirei una parentesi) ma non ha alcuna intenzione di lasciarla o di smettere.
A me tutto questo giro tortuoso mi sa tanto di un tentativo di convincersi che questa situazione sia quella giusta.
Ok: fatta l'esperienza, soddisfatti gli istinti, che si fa?
Si molla l'amante?
Si torna dalla moglie?
Si molla la moglie?
C'è qualche idea al riguardo?


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Danny se smettesse la dieta scoperebbe con suo marito
> Questo è quello che secondo me non cogli ed è vero che ti proietti, esattamente come lo faccio io. Con la differenza che la mia storia (tradimento a parte) assomiglia molto alla sua, la tua no


Tuo marito ti ha tradito?
No.
E in che  assomiglia allora a quella di Kikko?
Mia moglie sta iniziando altre cure mediche per curarsi, adesso, visto che sono parecchi mesi che ha continui dolori e non riuscirebbe comunque più a fare sesso (e non ne ha voglia ugualmente).
Spero ne esca.
Quindi al limite la mia storia è un mix tra la tua e quella di kikko.
Sulla questione: non ci giurerei che se smettesse la dieta la moglie di Kikko si scoperebbe nuovamente il marito (e solo lui).
Se reprimi gli istinti, hai delle buone ragioni per farlo.


----------



## patroclo (24 Febbraio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Qui non so cosa ha scatenato cosa era un po un casino in generale
> Ma temo che sia andata così anche per noi
> Aggravato da vita lontano di mio marito
> 
> ...


visione realistica

Al di la del luogo comune ( quindi statisticamente vero) sul matrimonio tomba dell'amore.
Il mio matrimonio era salvabilissimo se avessimo affrontato subito la cosa...... lei negava il problema o lo portava su altri piani, io non capivo e non ero preparato.... e man mano che passava il tempo le porte di comunicazione si chiudevano sempre di più e a tutti i livelli....e a quel punto ti svegli un giorno di fianco ad una persona che ricordavi di aver amato ma con cui condividevi ormai solo figli e mutuo..... e quindi non c'erano più neanche molte delle altre cose che in un'ottica denny-esca avrebbero potuto compensare.


il film non l'ho ancora visto


----------



## Carola (24 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Con quella che amo sì. Mi pesa non farlo.
> Con una qualsiasi (scopamica? Amica?) no.
> Non me ne frega niente.
> E' proprio questo il punto.
> ...


Non so
Il sesso può anche essere solo divertimento e visto che a casa non fa L amore si vivrà quello che può fuori 
Ipotizzò non so
Io del mio amante non mi sono innamorata subito all'inizio mi piaceva molto e ci facevo dell'ottimo sesso pur senza amarlo 
Poi le cose sono cambiate perché io non posso credere non ci sia un minimo di qualcosa a livello emotivo ma ho amici uomini che scopano fuori casa ed è come se andassero in palestra uno sfogo certo fisicamente coinvolti ma pare muoia li 

Comunque se una cosa pesa prima o poi si cerca una soluzione dentro o fuori casa che si sesso comprensione complicità affetto ecc

Il problema delle coppie attuali e'proprio che viene a mancare qualcosa e non sempre il resto compensa


----------



## oro.blu (24 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Con quella che amo sì. Mi pesa non farlo.
> Con una qualsiasi (scopamica? Amica?) no.
> Non me ne frega niente.
> E' proprio questo il punto.
> ...



Ma ha detto che se la moglie ricominciasse a desiderarlo lui troncherebbe subito. E credo lo farebbe anche se non sentisse più la necessità di fare sesso.


----------



## patroclo (24 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Con quella che amo sì. Mi pesa non farlo.
> Con una qualsiasi (scopamica? Amica?) no.
> Non me ne frega niente.
> E' proprio questo il punto.
> ...


... che devi trovare una donna che ti faccia esplodere la passione ( non dico innamorarti) ma appassionarti, renderti complice, darti calore.....

poi ne parliamo.


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ma ha detto che *se la moglie ricominciasse a desiderarlo lui troncherebbe subito*. E credo lo farebbe anche se non sentisse più la necessità di fare sesso.



Si dicono tante cose.
Soprattutto all'inizio si tende a minimizzare, a darsi un tempo definito, probabile se non certo ma che è indefinito.
Ma non si smette.
Ci si giustifica.
Perché dire che si smetterà di fare una cosa solo se un'altra persona ne farà un'altra è dimenticare che siamo persone che hanno una propria volontà e che non è corretto pretendere che siano altri i responsabili delle nostre decisioni.
E' lui che si tromba l'amica, non è la moglie che gliela fa trombare.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Tuo marito ti ha tradito?
> No.
> E in che  assomiglia allora a quella di Kikko?
> Mia moglie sta iniziando altre cure mediche per curarsi, adesso, visto che sono parecchi mesi che ha continui dolori e non riuscirebbe comunque più a fare sesso (e non ne ha voglia ugualmente).
> ...


Assomiglia nel senso che mio marito non mi ha mai detto che non desidera me ma che non riesce a fare sesso
Non sappiamo cosa farebbe la moglie di Kikko ma intanto sappiamo che non è lui il problema


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Con quella che amo sì. Mi pesa non farlo.
> Con una qualsiasi (scopamica? Amica?) no.
> Non me ne frega niente.
> E' proprio questo il punto.
> ...


Quanto ci tenga lo sa lui
Io non leggo tutta questa indifferenza
Ma per molti di voi o c'è AMOOOOREEEE o è una scopata.
Le vie di mezzo, ogni tanto pensate alle vie di mezzo

Magari continua a vita così


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Assomiglia nel senso che mio marito non mi ha mai detto che non desidera me ma che non riesce a fare sesso
> Non sappiamo cosa farebbe la moglie di Kikko ma intanto *sappiamo* che non è lui il problema


Non lo so. L'ha detto lui?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non lo so. L'ha detto lui?


Ha detto che non vuole più fare sesso
Non gli ha detto non voglio più fare sesso con te. 
Per me è diverso
Poi magari si sta scopando un'intera squadra di calcio (scusa Kikko non lo penso minimamente)


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quanto ci tenga lo sa lui
> Io non leggo tutta questa indifferenza
> Ma per molti di voi o c'è AMOOOOREEEE o è una scopata.
> Le vie di mezzo, ogni tanto pensate alle vie di mezzo
> ...



Non lo so... a volte penso che se non dovessi più riprendere una vita sessuale con mia moglie, anch'io mi dovrei mettere in cerca di un 'amante.
Poi mi rendo conto che non ho desiderato fare sesso con nessuna delle donne con cui sono uscito in questi tre anni, senza capire il perché,  so solo che non mi riuscivo a vedere tra le braccia di nessun'altra.
E' amore? Forse sono solo fatto così.
Ho bisogno di sentimenti. E il desiderio di sesso nasce dopo.


----------



## ologramma (24 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non lo so...* a volte penso che se non dovessi più riprendere una vita sessuale con mia moglie, anch'io mi dovrei mettere in cerca di un 'amante.*
> Poi mi rendo conto che non ho desiderato fare sesso con nessuna delle donne con cui sono uscito in questi tre anni, senza capire il perché,  so solo che non mi riuscivo a vedere tra le braccia di nessun'altra.
> E' amore? Forse sono solo fatto così.
> Ho bisogno di sentimenti. E il desiderio di sesso nasce dopo.


pensi bene perchè le occasioni capitano e se non si mangia  a casa capita che uno stuzzichino lo fai fuori:up:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non lo so... a volte penso che se non dovessi più riprendere una vita sessuale con mia moglie, anch'io mi dovrei mettere in cerca di un 'amante.
> Poi mi rendo conto che non ho desiderato fare sesso con nessuna delle donne con cui sono uscito in questi tre anni, senza capire il perché,  so solo che non mi riuscivo a vedere tra le braccia di nessun'altra.
> E' amore? Forse sono solo fatto così.
> Ho bisogno di sentimenti. E il desiderio di sesso nasce dopo.


si ma i sentimenti non sono l'AMOOOORRRE
io non credo che se l'amica di kikko domani stesse male, avesse un problema o che cazzo ne so non resterebbe indifferente


----------



## ologramma (24 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quanto ci tenga lo sa lui
> Io non leggo tutta questa indifferenza
> Ma per molti di voi o c'è AMOOOOREEEE o è una scopata.
> Le vie di mezzo, ogni tanto pensate alle vie di mezzo
> ...


analisi perfetta , le vie di mezzo aiutano molto


----------



## Tessa (24 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non lo so... a volte penso che se non dovessi più riprendere una vita sessuale con mia moglie, anch'io mi dovrei mettere in cerca di un 'amante.
> Poi mi rendo conto che non ho desiderato fare sesso con nessuna delle donne con cui sono uscito in questi tre anni, senza capire il perché,  so solo che non mi riuscivo a vedere tra le braccia di nessun'altra.
> E' amore? Forse sono solo fatto così.
> Ho bisogno di sentimenti. E il desiderio di sesso nasce dopo.


Bello. 
Bellissimo.


----------



## ologramma (24 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Bello.
> Bellissimo.


sempre romantiche le donne


----------



## Carola (24 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Assomiglia nel senso che mio marito non mi ha mai detto che non desidera me ma che non riesce a fare sesso
> Non sappiamo cosa farebbe la moglie di Kikko ma intanto sappiamo che non è lui il problema


Non riesce e sa il perché ?
Mio marito soffriva dice di depressione e non se ne voleva capacitare
Tutto questo sta uscendo adesso che siamo separati  e che lui è andato in terapia seriamente
Depressione da lavoro da pressioni che aveva lì e pressioni che probabilmente gli mettevo io piangendo e lamentandomi 

Magari siete in tempo voi X trovare una soluzione 
E si hai fatto bene a non confessare del tradimento
Un abbraccio


----------



## ologramma (24 Febbraio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Non riesce e sa il perché ?
> Mio marito soffriva dice di depressione e non se ne voleva capacitare
> Tutto questo sta uscendo adesso che siamo separati  e che lui è andato in terapia seriamente
> Depressione da lavoro da pressioni che aveva lì e pressioni che probabilmente gli mettevo io piangendo e lamentandomi
> ...


non siamo mica scemi, è sempre meglio vivere con il segreto , tu hai confessato volevi che cambiasse ma non l'ha fatto quindi amen si passa ad altro


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Non riesce e sa il perché ?
> Mio marito soffriva dice di depressione e non se ne voleva capacitare
> Tutto questo sta uscendo adesso che siamo separati  e che lui è andato in terapia seriamente
> Depressione da lavoro da pressioni che aveva lì e pressioni che probabilmente gli mettevo io piangendo e lamentandomi
> ...


Dopo 3 anni ora è in terapia. Vediamo che succede


----------



## Carola (24 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non lo so... a volte penso che se non dovessi più riprendere una vita sessuale con mia moglie, anch'io mi dovrei mettere in cerca di un 'amante.
> Poi mi rendo conto che non ho desiderato fare sesso con nessuna delle donne con cui sono uscito in questi tre anni, senza capire il perché,  so solo che non mi riuscivo a vedere tra le braccia di nessun'altra.
> E' amore? Forse sono solo fatto così.
> Ho bisogno di sentimenti. E il desiderio di sesso nasce dopo.


Queste cose me le ha detto il mio ex amante
Che non è riuscito  in questi anni a finire a letto Con altre perche il desiderio di sesso nasce dopo il sentimento per lui

Poi magari mi prende in giro e si sta trombando tutto il nord ovest


----------



## Carola (24 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dopo 3 anni ora è in terapia. Vediamo che succede


Un passò in avanti
Certo è stancante

Comunque ho amiche tradite da uomini  che a casa avevano tutto  sesso compreso 
Vai a capire la testa di noi essersi umani

Io invece sto bene sola chissà quanto durerà 
Quasi asettica in questo periodo :lavoro
Lavoro amiche amiche e figli
Ho ripreso ahimè a fumare ognim tanto 

Staccarmi da tutto era unica soluzione per fare chiarezza


----------



## ologramma (24 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dopo 3 anni ora è in terapia. Vediamo che succede


troppo tempo , ma l'augurio è sincero che possa risolvere:up:


----------



## ologramma (24 Febbraio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Un passò in avanti
> Certo è stancante
> 
> Comunque ho amiche tradite da uomini  che a casa avevano tutto  sesso compreso
> ...


bellissima domanda da applicare al tuo caso. dato che ora sei quasi libera perchè preferisce stare sola ?
Prima ti pesava ed ora invece lo cerchi , siete un po strane e quindi quello evidenziato ti si addice molto


----------



## Carola (24 Febbraio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> bellissima domanda da applicare al tuo caso. dato che ora sei quasi libera perchè preferisce stare sola ?
> Prima ti pesava ed ora invece lo cerchi , siete un po strane e quindi quello evidenziato ti si addice molto


Perché sono passata dentro un vortice di sentimenti e per di più per due uomini diversi 
Perché ho bisogno di riprendere le fila di concentrarmi su cosa provo davvero e non prendere per il culo nessuno
Me stessa in primis

Credimi sarebbe più facile Farmi coccolare un po' ma creerei solo altra confusione 
 Inoltre non credo più tanto nel rapporto uomo
Donna vedo solo sfaceli


----------



## ologramma (24 Febbraio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Perché sono passata dentro un vortice di sentimenti e per di più per due uomini diversi
> Perché ho bisogno di riprendere le fila di concentrarmi su cosa provo davvero e non prendere per il culo nessuno
> Me stessa in primis
> 
> ...


sai che ti leggo da moltissimo tempo e quindi conosco , da quello che hai scritto, tutti i risvolti della tua storia , non capivo perchè  e credo che te lo scrissi perchè non hai seguito tuo marito nei vari viaggi, mi hai spiegato perchè e quindi prendo atto dell'affievolirsi della vostra storia , le passioni vissute a distanza non finiscono mai bene , lui aveva smesso di desiderarti e tu ti sei trovata un amante.
Ora inizi una nuova vita quindi vedi tu però ricordati che hai tre figli che tra un po saranno adolescenti .


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Perché sono passata dentro un vortice di sentimenti e per di più per due uomini diversi
> Perché ho bisogno di riprendere le fila di concentrarmi su cosa provo davvero e non prendere per il culo nessuno
> *Me stessa in primis*
> 
> ...


Grazie Gesù
Straquoto (in generale non perchè sei tu sia chiaro)


----------



## Carola (24 Febbraio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> sai che ti leggo da moltissimo tempo e quindi conosco , da quello che hai scritto, tutti i risvolti della tua storia , non capivo perchè  e credo che te lo scrissi perchè non hai seguito tuo marito nei vari viaggi, mi hai spiegato perchè e quindi prendo atto dell'affievolirsi della vostra storia , le passioni vissute a distanza non finiscono mai bene , lui aveva smesso di desiderarti e tu ti sei trovata un amante.
> Ora inizi una nuova vita quindi vedi tu però ricordati che hai tre figli che tra un po saranno adolescenti .


 L ho seguito ben due volte 
Londra con figli piccoli e Roma più grandi poco

In entrambi casi  ho lasciato la mia professione che ho poi ripreso ricominciando quasi da zero 
Con tre figli 
Non ci sono nata per fare la moglie del manager che non fa nulla
Mi abbrutisco mi deprimo 
Non mi Va di non avere entrate mie

Mi sarebbe bastato all epoca un po poi di attenzione
Probabilmente incompatibile con i carichi che aveva lui ) anche se non ci credo


----------



## Carola (24 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie Gesù
> Straquoto (in generale non perchè sei tu sia chiaro)


Grazie signore grazie


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Ma è mai possibile che non riusciate a "leggere fra le righe" ...
> 
> _per una serie di motivi che voi non conoscete e che non posso ma soprattutto non voglio spiegare ... io amo mia moglie ... ed il sesso non ha alcun peso in questo ... anzi ...per quei motivi che voi non conoscete la mancanza di sesso con mia moglie la trovo addirittura più che giustificabile ... sono altre cose, molto più importanti, che ci legano.
> 
> _Provate ad immedesimarvi per un attimo ... e provate a trovate nel vostro cuore quella cosa al cui confronto un tradimento diventerebbe una "passeggiate di salute" ... vi assicuro che esiste ... e se non la trovate è solo perché non avete guardato abbastanza in profondità ... oppure quello che credete amore è soltanto un "calesse" (libera citazione di M.Troisi).


Io immagino. Ci possono essere malattie di uno dei due o di persone di famiglia o tracolli economici ecc
Ma  per alcuni renderebbero più grave il tradimento sia di lei sia il tuo.


----------



## oro.blu (24 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non lo so... a volte penso che se non dovessi più riprendere una vita sessuale con mia moglie, anch'io mi dovrei mettere in cerca di un 'amante.
> Poi mi rendo conto che non ho desiderato fare sesso con nessuna delle donne con cui sono uscito in questi tre anni, senza capire il perché,  so solo che non mi riuscivo a vedere tra le braccia di nessun'altra.
> E' amore? Forse sono solo fatto così.
> Ho bisogno di sentimenti. E il desiderio di sesso nasce dopo.



Ma guarda che non ho detto che pensi sbagliato. Ognuno di noi è fatto in modo diverso. Tu hai questa sensibilità ed è giusto che sia così. La rispetto profondamente e oggi la invidio. 
Se mio marito dopo la scoperta del suo matrimoni mi avesse detto che non voleva più fare sesso mi avrebbe fatto un enorme piacere (almeno fino a qualche mese fa). Non me ne importava più nulla di fare "l'amore" con lui. Ne mi importava fare sesso... Avevo deciso di rimanere e punto. Perché c'erano i bambini e perché lui era ( e sotto alcuni punti di vista lo è ancora) l'unica parte bella della mia vita.
Difficile da capire quando lo descrivo dicendo che è insopportabile, maleducato, cafone, arrogante, arrivista....
Purtroppo è una parte così importante della mia vita che anche oggi pensare di vivere lontano da lui mi fa stare male.
Mi fa male viverci vicino e mi fa male pensare di non viverci più vicino. Come se fosse un arto malato di cui non voglio liberarmi.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (24 Febbraio 2016)

*SI*



Danny ha detto:


> Non lo so... a volte penso che se non dovessi più riprendere una vita sessuale con mia moglie, anch'io mi dovrei mettere in cerca di un 'amante.
> Poi mi rendo conto che non ho desiderato fare sesso con nessuna delle donne con cui sono uscito in questi tre anni, senza capire il perché,  so solo che non mi riuscivo a vedere tra le braccia di nessun'altra.
> E' amore? Forse sono solo fatto così.
> Ho bisogno di sentimenti. E il desiderio di sesso nasce dopo.


Questa è una interessante riflessione.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (24 Febbraio 2016)

*SI*



farfalla ha detto:


> si ma i sentimenti non sono l'AMOOOORRRE
> io non credo che se l'amica di kikko domani stesse male, avesse un problema o che cazzo ne so non resterebbe indifferente


... ma non si resta indifferenti a tutte le persone che ci gravitano attorno, credo. Siano esse amanti, amiche o altro.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...be lo so che avete una brutta opinione di me
> Non era maliziosa la cosa. Poteva essere la carne per una vegetariana, ma anche qui mi avresti tirato le orecchie!!!
> 
> Segreti ne abbiamo tutti. Che servono anche a far restare in piedi una famiglia....
> Se per Kikko è solo un bisogno io non lo condanno. Non ci vedo niente di più di quel'che è. Un kg di gelato mangiato di nascosto...



Io ci rimarrei male anche per il gelato.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> ... ma non si resta indifferenti a tutte le persone che ci gravitano attorno, credo. Siano esse amanti, amiche o altro.


Appunto
Quindi non è che l'amica sia un buco e basta
Puà non amarla ma non che non tenga a lei, e tra non amare e non avere sentimenti la cosa cambia


----------



## Anonimo1523 (24 Febbraio 2016)

*SI*



farfalla ha detto:


> Appunto
> Quindi non è che l'amica sia un buco e basta
> Puà non amarla ma non che non tenga a lei, e tra non amare e non avere sentimenti la cosa cambia


... mai detto, come non sono solo buchi tutte le altre persone. Rimane una persona che conosci e con la quale puoi fare sesso anche senza sentimenti particolari. Poi se si hanno anche dei sentimenti in più dipende solo dal rapporto che hanno i due, ma non c'entra con il farci sesso o meno.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

Per me in tanti confondete la causa con l'effetto.
Non volere fare l'amore con la persona che si è sposata con desiderio è l'effetto della presenza di altri problemi o personali o di coppia. Ovvio che da questo ne derivino altri.
E non fare sesso con chi desideriamo perché non ci desidera è molto frustrante, infinitamente di più che non fare sesso quando si sta da soli.
Il vedere il sesso solo come un'attività fisiologica da espletare con chi si può è limitante sempre, da parte di chi è in coppia un tentativo di non voler vedere.
Ripeto fatte salve patologie.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (24 Febbraio 2016)

*QUOTO ....*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me in tanti confondete la causa con l'effetto.
> Non volere fare l'amore con la persona che si è sposata con desiderio è l'effetto della presenza di altri problemi o personali o di coppia. Ovvio che da questo ne derivino altri.
> E non fare sesso con chi desideriamo perché non ci desidera è molto frustrante, infinitamente di più che non fare sesso quando si sta da soli.
> Il vedere il sesso solo come un'attività fisiologica da espletare con chi si può è limitante sempre, da parte di chi è in coppia un tentativo di non voler vedere.
> Ripeto fatte salve patologie.


... Brunetta ... e la sua disarmante ovvietà ( non che tu sia ovvia e disarmante - meglio che lo specifichi di questi tempi - lo è per me il tuo ragionamento)


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> ... Brunetta ... e la sua disarmante ovvietà ( non che tu sia ovvia e disarmante - meglio che lo specifichi di questi tempi - lo è per me il tuo ragionamento)


Ovvio ma non scontato, visto come si è dipanata la discussione.


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me in tanti confondete la causa con l'effetto.
> Non volere fare l'amore con la persona che si è sposata con desiderio è l'effetto della presenza di altri problemi o personali o di coppia. Ovvio che da questo ne derivino altri.
> E non fare sesso con chi desideriamo perché non ci desidera è molto frustrante, infinitamente di più che non fare sesso quando si sta da soli.
> Il vedere il sesso solo come un'attività fisiologica da espletare con chi si può è limitante sempre, da parte di chi è in coppia un tentativo di non voler vedere.
> Ripeto fatte salve patologie.


Questa è una riflessione molto interessante e pertinente. Ripartirei da qui.


----------



## oscuro (25 Febbraio 2016)

*Io*

Io sono un pò di giorni che cerco di farmi un'idea,faccio fatica.Condivido molto di quello che ha scritto farfalla in linea teorica,ma non riesco a farmi un opinione netta.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (25 Febbraio 2016)

*OT*



oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono un pò di giorni che cerco di farmi un'idea,faccio fatica.Condivido molto di quello che ha scritto farfalla in linea teorica,ma non riesco a farmi un opinione netta.


Ciao Oscuro ... sono a Roma Termini


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me in tanti confondete la causa con l'effetto.
> Non volere fare l'amore con la persona che si è sposata con desiderio è l'effetto della presenza di altri problemi o personali o di coppia. Ovvio che da questo ne derivino altri.
> E non fare sesso con chi desideriamo perché non ci desidera è molto frustrante, infinitamente di più che non fare sesso quando si sta da soli.
> Il vedere il sesso solo come un'attività fisiologica da espletare con chi si può è limitante sempre, da parte di chi è in coppia un tentativo di non voler vedere.
> Ripeto fatte salve patologie.


Quoto senz'altro la prima parte del tuo intervento.
Sul vedere il sesso solo come un'attività fisiologica: anche se non è compito mio e tutto sommato non è neanche così importante che tu o chiunque altro lo capisca, vorrei provare a ripetere che si tratta di un mito inesistente. Non esistete essere umano che pensi una cosa del genere, nè tantomeno che la faccia, escludendo forse per forza di cose persone abbrutite da gravi patologie mentali che possono abbassarle a uno stato animale. 

Detto questo: capita, può capitare, è senz'altro capitato a molti che ci si lanci in un'avventura con un partner più o meno conosciuto mossi dalla voglia o passione sessuale o fregola, chiamatela come vi pare. 
Ma ricordatevi che "come" la chiamate, ebbene quello è lo specchio della visione che avete del sesso.
Seconda cosa, ma non ultima: come facciate a parlare, tu e Danny tanto per fare due esempi, di una cosa che sostenete di non aver mai nemmeno avuto il desiderio di sperimentare davvero non lo so, ma come detto altre volte qui sul forum è massima la libertà di parlare anche di aria fritta.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quoto senz'altro la prima parte del tuo intervento.
> Sul vedere il sesso solo come un'attività fisiologica: anche se non è compito mio e tutto sommato non è neanche così importante che tu o chiunque altro lo capisca, vorrei provare a ripetere che si tratta di un mito inesistente. Non esistete essere umano che pensi una cosa del genere, nè tantomeno che la faccia, escludendo forse per forza di cose persone abbrutite da gravi patologie mentali che possono abbassarle a uno stato animale.
> 
> Detto questo: capita, può capitare, è senz'altro capitato a molti che ci si lanci in un'avventura con un partner più o meno conosciuto mossi dalla voglia o passione sessuale o fregola, chiamatela come vi pare.
> ...


Il discorso era riferito alla situazione in oggetto.
Si può benissimo fare sesso per fare sesso.
Nello specifico mi pare che non sia questo caso.


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quoto senz'altro la prima parte del tuo intervento.
> Sul vedere il sesso solo come un'attività fisiologica: anche se non è compito mio e tutto sommato non è neanche così importante che tu o chiunque altro lo capisca, vorrei provare a ripetere che si tratta di un mito inesistente. Non esistete essere umano che pensi una cosa del genere, nè tantomeno che la faccia, escludendo forse per forza di cose persone abbrutite da gravi patologie mentali che possono abbassarle a uno stato animale.
> 
> Detto questo: capita, può capitare, è senz'altro capitato a molti che ci si lanci in un'avventura con un partner più o meno conosciuto mossi dalla voglia o passione sessuale o fregola, chiamatela come vi pare.
> ...


Ma perchè secondo te Kikko è mosso dalla fregola? Ma dai.... a me sembra che riversi nella sua amante il desiderio per sua moglie. Poi magari non è così ma non mi sembra che abbia le idee chiare neppure lui. Sul fisiologica: ma ti sembra da quello che scrivo che consideri il sesso in questa maniera?


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il discorso era riferito alla situazione in oggetto.
> Si può benissimo fare sesso per fare sesso.
> Nello specifico mi pare che non sia questo caso.


Quoto. E sinceramente l'ho anche fatto quando sentivo la voglia di sperimentare (quanto non sopporto questa parola...). E non è più quello di cui sento di avere bisogno ora. Si cambia. Magari cambierò ancora ma a parlare è il mio io di oggi non quello di 20 e più anni fa.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Febbraio 2016)

*A volte ritornano ... ma non sono più gli stessi ...*



danny ha detto:


> Ma perchè secondo te Kikko è mosso dalla fregola? Ma dai.... a me sembra che riversi nella sua amante il desiderio per sua moglie. Poi magari non è così ma non mi sembra che abbia le idee chiare neppure lui. Sul fisiologica: ma ti sembra da quello che scrivo che consideri il sesso in questa maniera?


Non stavo parlando di kikko, stavo parlando di quel che avete scritto voi.
Comunque secondo me ti sei fatto un'idea bizzarra della vicenda.


----------



## kikko64 (25 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il discorso era riferito alla situazione in oggetto.
> Si può benissimo fare sesso per fare sesso.
> Nello specifico mi pare che non sia questo caso.


sono un paio di giorni che seguo a fatica a causa dei miei impegni professionali,  quindi potrei anche essermi perso qualcosa, ma vorrei capire meglio la posizione Tua e di Danny.
 Entrambi, in qualche modo, affermate che la mia amica sia per me una proiezione (conscia o inconscia) del desiderio di mia moglie ... che sia una specie di "surrogato"... ma se così fosse avrei proiettato su di lei anche i miei sentimenti, cosa che fin dall'inizio ho detto non essere avvenuta. Certamente l'amica non mi è "indifferente" come potrebbe esserlo un "professionista" ma fra noi le "affinità" finiscono fuori dal letto, dove però rimaniamo amici e a volte confidenti. 
Cosa Vi fa dire che le cose siano diverse ?
Solo per capire eh ...


----------



## spleen (25 Febbraio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quoto senz'altro la prima parte del tuo intervento.
> *Sul vedere il sesso solo come un'attività fisiologica:* anche se non è compito mio e tutto sommato non è neanche così importante che tu o chiunque altro lo capisca, vorrei provare a ripetere che *si tratta di un mito inesistente*. Non esistete essere umano che pensi una cosa del genere, nè tantomeno che la faccia, escludendo forse per forza di cose persone abbrutite da gravi patologie mentali che possono abbassarle a uno stato animale.
> 
> Detto questo: capita, può capitare, è senz'altro capitato a molti che ci si lanci in un'avventura con un partner più o meno conosciuto mossi dalla voglia o passione sessuale o fregola, chiamatela come vi pare.
> ...





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Non stavo parlando di kikko*, stavo parlando di quel che avete scritto voi.
> Comunque secondo me ti sei fatto un'idea bizzarra della vicenda.


Io invece vorrei parlare proprio di quello che ha scritto kikko, devo dedurre che la sua è volontà di sperimentazione?

Sono state scitte n pagine per dipingere versioni personali della visione della faccenda, poi addirittura (mea culpa) sulle definizioni lessicali, senza cavare un cazzo di ragno dal buco.
Forse perchè ci dimentichiamo di iscrivere ad una estrema provvisorietà tutta la sua faccenda che è il lato veramente certo della cosa?

Lavoro in estrema sintesi per identificazione (cosa che tutti hanno fatto più o meno consciamente in questo 3d).
Io non vorrei stare con una come sua moglie, alla castità -applicata- oggi come oggi credono solo i preti.

NB. Osservazione mia personale:
Sono entrato in questo forum meno di due anni orsono, non mi sarei mai aspettato di trovare o di sentir parlare di così tanta gente che non scopa.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> sono un paio di giorni che seguo a fatica a causa dei miei impegni professionali,  quindi potrei anche essermi perso qualcosa, ma vorrei capire meglio la posizione Tua e di Danny.
> Entrambi, in qualche modo, affermate che la mia amica sia per me una proiezione (conscia o inconscia) del desiderio di mia moglie ... che sia una specie di "surrogato"... ma se così fosse avrei proiettato su di lei anche i miei sentimenti, cosa che fin dall'inizio ho detto non essere avvenuta. Certamente l'amica non mi è "indifferente" come potrebbe esserlo un "professionista" ma fra noi le "affinità" finiscono fuori dal letto, dove però rimaniamo amici e a volte confidenti.
> Cosa Vi fa dire che le cose siano diverse ?
> Solo per capire eh ...


Urca io avrei detto questo?
Non me ne sono accorta.
Forse questo lo pensi tu.
A me non sfiorava.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Io invece vorrei parlare proprio di quello che ha scritto kikko, devo dedurre che la sua è volontà di sperimentazione?
> 
> Sono state scitte n pagine per dipingere versioni personali della visione della faccenda, poi addirittura (mea culpa) sulle definizioni lessicali, senza cavare un cazzo di ragno dal buco.
> Forse perchè ci dimentichiamo di iscrivere ad una estrema provvisorietà tutta la sua faccenda che è il lato veramente certo della cosa?
> ...



Neanch'io.
Però a ripensarci anche tre amiche.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Io invece vorrei parlare proprio di quello che ha scritto kikko, devo dedurre che la sua è volontà di sperimentazione?
> 
> Sono state scitte n pagine per dipingere versioni personali della visione della faccenda, poi addirittura (mea culpa) sulle definizioni lessicali, senza cavare un cazzo di ragno dal buco.
> *Forse perchè ci dimentichiamo di iscrivere ad una estrema provvisorietà tutta la sua faccenda che è il lato veramente certo della cosa?*
> ...



ecco, spleen, per me hai evidenziato una cosa realistica, e cioè che la sua faccenda è provvisoria come la maggior parte delle cose umane, ché di questi tempi non mi sento di poter definire stabili e certi e continui i matrimoni o le unioni o comunque i rapporti di coppia in generale.
io dico solo che ognuno ha il diritto di trovare la strada più efficiente e funzionale per sè senza essere inseguito dallo sciame di interpretazioni psicologiche che ho già definito della mutua a ragion veduta.
ma non perchè a esporle siano danny o jon o brunetta o pinco pallino, ma perchè tra adulti io veramente mi aspetterei una maggior accettazione delle funzionalità altrui, anche se vanno a cozzare con le idee della vita che abbiamo noi: accettazione che non c'è, ed è evidente a chi legge tutto insieme un paio di giorni dopo come me, e che si riscontra in questo ostinato voler definire e delimitare con esattezza cosa è giusto e cosa no, chi ha più diritto e chi meno. E' fastidioso, e' ipocrita, e a tratti sembra una cosa da rosicamento global.

e a scanso di equivoci, vorrei aggiungere che per me lo stesso diritto vale per chi decide di rinunciare all'aspetto sessuale della coppia per x motivi, nei quali possono rientrare anche quelli della moglie di kikko, senza che si debba considerarla una stronza.

e se qualcuno volesse pure lasciare che la situazione si protragga? non è mica detto che le soluzioni arrivino perchè le si cerca spasmodicamente.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco, spleen, per me hai evidenziato una cosa realistica, e cioè che la sua faccenda è provvisoria come la maggior parte delle cose umane, ché di questi tempi non mi sento di poter definire stabili e certi e continui i matrimoni o le unioni o comunque i rapporti di coppia in generale.
> io dico solo che ognuno ha il diritto di trovare la strada più efficiente e funzionale per sè senza essere inseguito dallo sciame di interpretazioni psicologiche che ho già definito della mutua a ragion veduta.
> ma non perchè a esporle siano danny o jon o brunetta o pinco pallino, ma perchè tra adulti io veramente mi aspetterei una maggior accettazione delle funzionalità altrui, anche se vanno a cozzare con le idee della vita che abbiamo noi: accettazione che non c'è, ed è evidente a chi legge tutto insieme un paio di giorni dopo come me, e che si riscontra in questo ostinato voler definire e delimitare con esattezza cosa è giusto e cosa no, chi ha più diritto e chi meno. E' fastidioso, e' ipocrita, e a tratti sembra una cosa da rosicamento global.
> 
> ...


Infatti della moglie non ho detto niente.
Ma kikko ha scritto e non mi appare certo della funzionalità della soluzione.


----------



## spleen (25 Febbraio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco, spleen, per me hai evidenziato una cosa realistica, e cioè che la sua faccenda è provvisoria come la maggior parte delle cose umane, ché di questi tempi non mi sento di poter definire stabili e certi e continui i matrimoni o le unioni o comunque i rapporti di coppia in generale.
> io dico solo che ognuno ha il diritto di trovare la strada più efficiente e funzionale per sè senza essere inseguito dallo sciame di interpretazioni psicologiche che ho già definito della mutua a ragion veduta.
> ma non perchè a esporle siano danny o jon o brunetta o pinco pallino, ma perchè tra adulti io veramente mi aspetterei una maggior accettazione delle funzionalità altrui, anche se vanno a cozzare con le idee della vita che abbiamo noi: accettazione che non c'è, ed è evidente a chi legge tutto insieme un paio di giorni dopo come me, e che si riscontra in questo ostinato voler definire e delimitare con esattezza cosa è giusto e cosa no, chi ha più diritto e chi meno. E' fastidioso, e' ipocrita, e a tratti sembra una cosa da rosicamento global.
> 
> ...


Chiara, io prendo la pluralità delle interpretazioni del suo caso come un arricchimento che mi aiuta a riflettere. Al netto delle considerazioni etiche che pur hanno una loro ragione d'essere (siamo anche questo) insieme al poco o al tanto di ipocrisia che accompagna tutti, perchè altrimenti alla fine ci troveremmo a discutere dei modi e non dei motivi ed io a sto punto me ne andrei subito, per esempio.

Non mi sono permesso di dire che la moglie di kikko è una stronza, confonderei "peccato con peccatore" come si dice, ho detto semplicemente che non vorrei stare con una così come lui la ha descritta, e mi spingo ad affermare nemmeno se provassi per lei dei forti sentimenti. Se ognuno come giustamente dici deve trovare una via o una composizione della sua vita, io non riuscirei ad accettare che lo facesse esclusivamente a mie spese.
Perchè poi si finirebbe ad affermare che va bene tutto o anche il suo contrario, ed in questo non sarei intellettualmente onesto prima di tutto con me stesso.


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Chiara, io prendo la pluralità delle interpretazioni del suo caso come un arricchimento che mi aiuta a riflettere. *Al netto delle considerazioni etiche che pur hanno una loro ragione d'essere (siamo anche questo) insieme al poco o al tanto di ipocrisia che accompagna tutti, perchè altrimenti alla fine ci troveremmo a discutere dei modi e non dei motiv*i ed io a sto punto me ne andrei subito, per esempio.
> 
> Non mi sono permesso di dire che la moglie di kikko è una stronza, confonderei "peccato con peccatore" come si dice, ho detto semplicemente che non vorrei stare con una così come lui la ha descritta, e mi spingo ad affermare nemmeno se provassi per lei dei forti sentimenti. Se ognuno come giustamente dici deve trovare una via o una composizione della sua vita, io non riuscirei ad accettare che lo facesse esclusivamente a mie spese.
> *Perchè poi si finirebbe ad affermare che va bene tutto o anche il suo contrario, ed in questo non sarei intellettualmente onesto prima di tutto con me stesso.*


Spleen, hai centrato (come al solito) il punto.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (26 Febbraio 2016)

*Kikko ...*

... buona fortuna.


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2016)

Chiariamo.
Se una (qualsiasi) persona arriva su un forum a dire:
mia moglie mi ha tradito e ora non vuole fare più sesso (con me, e presumibilmente in generale), 
di conseguenza io scarico il mio desiderio (comprensibile) di far sesso con una sua amica che però mi interessa solo temporaneamente (tanto che la chiamo amica pure io e non amante anche se facciamo sesso regolarmente e piacevolmente) - e solo per quello - fino a quando mia moglie che amo profondamente non tornerà a fare sesso con me perché poi smetto , ma io di questa situazione sono contento e non la chiamo compromesso ma Filippo...
Io, sulla base della mia esperienza e della mia lettura  do una mia interpretazione, che può essere errata,  confusa, imprecisa, ma è solo una sequela di deduzioni arbitrarie da frasi scritte da persone che non conosco personalmente, come è la logica in qualsiasi thread di questo forum.
Io (e nessun altro, anche se quoto post di altri per la logica di base che li sottende non per l'uso dei vocaboli in senso stretto, pecore comprese) credo che la situazione in cui lui dice di stare bene sia un compromesso. Punto.
Temporaneo, come dice Chiara, a vita, come ha ipotizzato Farfalla, ma tale rimane, se do retta alle parole che sono state scritte secondo la mia lettura.
Un compromesso in cui le parole giuste da usare sono altre.
In cui l'amica della moglie per me è l'amante di Kikko. 
Di cui sicuramente ora non è innamorato (visto che ora la paragona a una professionista), ma che forse non gli è indifferente, e con la quale potrebbe nel tempo nascere qualcosa di più profondo, per lui come per lei, un'eventualità che non è del tutto improbabile.
E questa cosa probabilmente potrebbe forse (e aggiungeteci tutti i se che volete, perché il rischio anche marginale c'è) portare il rapporto con la moglie a essere diverso da quello che è ora, quindi a rendere questo compromesso un'altra cosa, anche solo una fase di passaggio verso altre decisioni.
Escludere la formulazione anche di queste ipotesi rende inutile stare a discutere di queste cosa tra noi sul forum: allora si dica solo sta bene? Scopa? E' allegro? Quindi va tutto bene.  Ma allora ci si tiene la storia per sé se si vuole evitare che qualcuno proietti una luce diversa su quello che si pensa. E' stato detto a me tante volte: non si viene qui per sentirsi dire quello che si vuole, non si viene qui per avere conferme ma per mettersi in discussione. Ed è questo il lavoro che va fatto e tento anch'io di fare ogni volta, per quanto mi è possibile, considerando i miei limiti di esperienza. 
So che ogni persona commenta specchiandosi nelle storie che legge. L'ho fatto io, l'ha fatto Farfalla dicendolo apertamente, l'avrà fatto Chiara, come pure Brunetta, Spleen  e tutti quanti noi.
Questo è un valore, mai un problema. Non è aria fritta: è la pluralità delle visioni, che ci aiuta a vedere noi stessi diversamente da come siamo abituati a farlo.
Io ho una mia visione delle cose: se Kikko ama davvero sua moglie deve concentrarsi solo sulla coppia per vedere se ci sono possibilità di recuperare il rapporto (che dimostra di avere parecchi problemi) e lasciar perdere la storia con l'altra.
Se invece questo amore maschera solo la paura di uscire dalla coppia, valuti la storia con la sua "amica" come un aiuto per comprendere questa cosa e per uscirne definitivamente cercando una vita più congeniale.
Come terza ipotesi, anche il compromesso può andare bene. Basta sapere che è e rimarrà tale. 
Non sarà il primo, né l'ultimo e si può essere contenti così, senza illudersi che sia altro.


----------



## Heathcliff (26 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Chiariamo.
> Se una (qualsiasi) persona arriva su un forum a dire:
> mia moglie mi ha tradito e ora non vuole fare più sesso (con me, e presumibilmente in generale),
> di conseguenza io scarico il mio desiderio (comprensibile) di far sesso con una sua amica che però mi interessa solo temporaneamente (tanto che la chiamo amica pure io e non amante anche se facciamo sesso regolarmente e piacevolmente) - e solo per quello - fino a quando mia moglie che amo profondamente non tornerà a fare sesso con me perché poi smetto , ma io di questa situazione sono contento e non la chiamo compromesso ma Filippo...
> ...


Il compromesso probabilmente è solo nella tua testa in effetti.


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Il compromesso probabilmente è solo nella tua testa in effetti.




Ciao utente nuovo.
Approfondisci e fornisci la tua idea della situazione, che credo diversa dalla mia.


----------



## oro.blu (26 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Chiariamo.
> Se una (qualsiasi) persona arriva su un forum a dire:
> mia moglie mi ha tradito e ora non vuole fare più sesso (con me, e presumibilmente in generale),
> di conseguenza io scarico il mio desiderio (comprensibile) di far sesso con una sua amica che però mi interessa solo temporaneamente (tanto che la chiamo amica pure io e non amante anche se facciamo sesso regolarmente e piacevolmente) - e solo per quello - fino a quando mia moglie che amo profondamente non tornerà a fare sesso con me perché poi smetto , ma io di questa situazione sono contento e non la chiamo compromesso ma Filippo...
> ...


Può essere... ma per ora è in transizione.


----------



## brenin (26 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ciao utente nuovo.
> Approfondisci e fornisci la tua idea della situazione, che credo diversa dalla mia.


Non lo intendo,per come ho interpretato il tuo post,un vero compromesso.... nel senso che lo vedrei come vero compromesso solo se la moglie fosse a conoscenza della relazione del marito con un'altra donna e,come posso dire,ne fosse accondiscendente. nel caso così non fosse,per il significato che do io al compromesso ( che dovrebbe vedere come attori principali proprio i due coniugi in senso lato in questo caso ) in questa occasione lo considererei come un "rimedio".


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Non lo intendo,per come ho interpretato il tuo post,un vero compromesso.... nel senso che lo vedrei come vero compromesso solo se la moglie fosse a conoscenza della relazione del marito con un'altra donna e,come posso dire,ne fosse accondiscendente. nel caso così non fosse,per il significato che do io al compromesso ( che dovrebbe vedere come attori principali proprio i due coniugi in senso lato in questo caso ) in questa occasione lo considererei come un "rimedio".


Io vedo il compromesso in lui, in cui l'accomodamento è tra l'esigenza di fare sesso con la persona che ama e il rifiuto di lei di farlo. E' un compromesso con le sue aspirazioni, non tra due persone.
Però anche la tua interpretazione è valida.
E' un rimedio però per alleviare il problema, comunque non una cura.


----------



## brenin (26 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Io vedo il compromesso in lui, in cui l'accomodamento è tra l'esigenza di fare sesso con la persona che ama e il rifiuto di lei di farlo. E' un compromesso con le sue aspirazioni, non tra due persone.
> Però anche la tua interpretazione è valida.
> *E' un rimedio però per alleviare il problema*, comunque *non una cura*.


Hai fatto il sunto perfetto di quello che penso. Abbiamo una visione diversa di compromesso,nel senso che io lo intendo tra due o più persone, ma di fatto sostanzialmente non cambia molto. ( vedo il compromesso con sè stessi nella misura in cui la mia decisione/comportamenti non ledano o feriscano- ad esempio - un'altra persona verso la quale ho un rapporto affettivo,di lavoro e quant'altro ).


----------



## JON (26 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Io vedo il compromesso in lui, in cui l'accomodamento è tra l'esigenza di fare sesso con la persona che ama e il rifiuto di lei di farlo. E' un compromesso con le sue aspirazioni, non tra due persone.
> Però anche la tua interpretazione è valida.
> *E' un rimedio però per alleviare il problema, comunque non una cura*.


Ma ti pare che lui non l'abbia capito. Tra l'altro qualche tenativo di affrontare il problema della moglie l'ha fatto.
E siccome il problema sembra insormontabile, in considerazione anche delle serie ma inespresse concause, kikko non ha trovato un compromesso ma un COADIUVANTE della moglie per quanto riguarda il solo sesso. Con l'amica infatti i patti sono chiari.

Kikko ama molto la moglie, credo che gli manchi anche. Perché una donna che pratica imposizioni su di se che si ripercuotono sul compagno si rende distante dal rapporto stesso. Qui è dall'inizio che, almeno io, si suggerisce a kikko di riconsiderare il tentativo di sbloccare la moglie intervenendo nel modo giusto. Ma non si può dire con certezza nemmeno questo dato che di questa storia non si sa abbastanza. Io non saprei cosa pensare, posso immaginare, però, per il fatto che kikko sembri aver deposto le armi sulla questione, credo che le difficoltà siano serie. Tanto da aver causato un blocco per entrambi che va oltre quello puramente sessuale.


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ma ti pare che lui non l'abbia capito. Tra l'altro *qualche tentativo* di affrontare il problema della moglie l'ha fatto.
> E siccome il problema sembra insormontabile, in considerazione anche delle serie ma inespresse concause, kikko non ha trovato un compromesso ma un *COADIUVANTE* della moglie per quanto riguarda il solo sesso. Con l'amica infatti i patti sono chiari.
> 
> Kikko ama molto la moglie, credo che gli manchi anche. Perché una donna che pratica imposizioni su di se che si ripercuotono sul compagno si rende distante dal rapporto stesso. Qui è dall'inizio che, almeno io, si suggerisce a kikko di riconsiderare il tentativo di sbloccare la moglie intervenendo nel modo giusto. Ma non si può dire con certezza nemmeno questo dato che di questa storia non si sa abbastanza. Io non saprei cosa pensare, posso immaginare, però, per il fatto che *kikko sembri aver deposto le armi sulla questione*, *credo che le difficoltà siano serie.* *Tanto da aver causato un blocco per entrambi che va oltre quello puramente sessuale*.


Rimedio, coadiuvante, professionista, compromesso, Filippo...
Stiamo girando attorno alla questione proponendo ogni volta interpretazioni lessicali sostanzialmente inutili per quella che è una relazione extra e stop.
La questione sta in quello che ho evidenziato del tuo post.
E la mia domanda è: secondo te scoparsi l'amica risolve il problema?
Sicuramente aiuta lui ad alleviare la tensione e a stare meglio.
Può bastare?
Non lo so, se gli basta va bene così. Qualche tentativo l'ha fatto, amen.
Il pene vince sempre sul cuore. Etc etc. E così sia.


----------



## monellino79 (26 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> io non cerco la compassione di nessuno ...
> le critiche sono sempre bene accette ... se sono ben argomentate e non scadono nel mero giudizio "morale" ...


 io ti capisco, a volte con una persona puoi trovarti benissimo in tantissime cose, a cui ovviamente non vuoi rinunciare, ma che vengono minate dal problema del rapporto intimo
non sta a me giudicare, ma capisco la tua situazione, perchè in qualche modo ci sono passato anche io


----------



## Nocciola (26 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Rimedio, coadiuvante, professionista, compromesso, Filippo...
> Stiamo girando attorno alla questione proponendo ogni volta interpretazioni lessicali sostanzialmente inutili per quella che è una relazione extra e stop.
> La questione sta in quello che ho evidenziato del tuo post.
> E la mia domanda è: secondo te scoparsi l'amica risolve il problema?
> ...


Niente risolve il problema
Perchè lui non lo può risolvere
E magari starle comunque vicino nonostante la sofferenza per il sentirsi rifiutato è prova di amore più di altre


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Niente risolve il problema
> Perchè lui non lo può risolvere
> E magari starle comunque vicino nonostante la sofferenza per il sentirsi rifiutato è prova di amore più di altre


Sì, è vero.
Ma a cosa serve un amore che fa male?
Un "rimedio cha allevia" mitiga il dolore e procrastina nel tempo una decisione.
E' come un antidolorifico che nasconde i sintomi e che non ti fa comprendere la patologia come dovresti.
Se una storia è finita bisogna arrivare ad averne piena consapevolezza, anche attraverso la sofferenza e il dolore, se vogliamo.


----------



## JON (26 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Rimedio, coadiuvante, professionista, compromesso, Filippo...
> Stiamo girando attorno alla questione proponendo ogni volta interpretazioni lessicali sostanzialmente inutili per quella che è una relazione extra e stop.
> La questione sta in quello che ho evidenziato del tuo post.
> E la mia domanda è: secondo te scoparsi l'amica risolve il problema?
> ...


Hai ragione, infatti si è prodotto un marasma di pensieri intorno al fatto che kikko sia il nocciolo del problema.
Perchè, sin dall'inizio o giù di li, ho cercato di spostare il focus sulla moglie. Ma ti pare normale che una, dopo gli eventi del passato, e che kikko ha subito e dovuto intascare, vada in terapia di nascosto, risolva a modo suo e autonomamente, anzi no ARBITRARIAMENTE, trova una soluzione ai suoi conflitti cosi integralista e sballata che ha sballato anche un uomo che, sempre stando ai racconti, tutto mi pare tranne che uno che ragiona con l'uccello.

Di cosa vuoi discutere più qui, che molto probabilmente si è andati anche fuori rotta. Non fosse altro  che mancano il 90% (?) delle informazioni su di lei.


----------



## JON (26 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Niente risolve il problema
> Perchè lui non lo può risolvere
> *E magari starle comunque vicino nonostante la sofferenza per il sentirsi rifiutato è prova di amore più di altre*


E non solo, perché i guai che ha vissuto in passato questo qua li sa solo lui.


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Hai ragione, infatti si è prodotto un marasma di pensieri intorno al fatto che kikko sia il nocciolo del problema.
> Perchè, sin dall'inizio o giù di li, ho cercato di spostare il focus sulla moglie. Ma ti pare normale che una, dopo gli eventi del passato, e che kikko ha subito e dovuto intascare, vada in terapia di nascosto, risolva a modo suo e autonomamente, anzi no ARBITRARIAMENTE, trova una soluzione ai suoi conflitti cosi integralista e sballata che ha sballato anche un uomo che, sempre stando ai racconti, tutto mi pare tranne che uno che ragiona con l'uccello.
> 
> Di cosa vuoi discutere più qui, che molto probabilmente si è andati anche fuori rotta. *Non fosse altro  che mancano il 90% (?) delle informazioni su di lei*.



Infatti. 
No, raccontata così non mi sembra normale.
Come ho detto in un altro post, si ragiona di massima su una storia a cui (come si lamentò Brunetta) manca parecchio per essere compresa.
Lei mi pare abbia dei problemi, potrebbe anche rifiutare il sesso per uno stato depressivo, per dire.
Non lo sappiamo, non sappiamo nulla di lei, infatti non mi è piaciuto quando la si è giudicata con un epiteto.
Mancando questo tassello, resta ben poco altro se non quello che ha raccontato Kikko, su cui mi sono limitato a commentare, ma che non basta. E' tangibile la sofferenza.


----------



## patroclo (26 Febbraio 2016)

Questa discussione mi fa parecchio strano. Correttamente, dal mio punto di vista, stiamo interagendo con un utente attraverso le nostre storie personali, più o meno riconoscendoci in alcuni aspetti e quindi sentendoci autorizzati a portare il nostro contributo.
Il problema è che qui stiamo andando oltre, ho l'ipressione che per svincolarci da noi ci si butta su ipotesi, più o meno campate per aria, su quello che KIkko sta vivendo con moglie e amante. In se la cosa non è sconvolgente ma alla fine ha lo stesso effetto di un pour parle.

Quello che personalmente mi ha fatto riflettere, e che non c'entra relativamente con la storia di kikko, è l'assoluta mancanza di scrupoli nei confronti del tradimento. Sarà la fase di separazione e di totale rigetto del matrimonio ma se una donna m'interessa che sia sposata o meno è l'ultimo dei miei pensieri


----------



## JON (26 Febbraio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> Questa discussione mi fa parecchio strano. Correttamente, dal mio punto di vista, stiamo interagendo con un utente attraverso le nostre storie personali, più o meno riconoscendoci in alcuni aspetti e quindi sentendoci autorizzati a portare il nostro contributo.
> Il problema è che qui stiamo andando oltre, ho l'ipressione che per svincolarci da noi ci si butta su ipotesi, più o meno campate per aria, su quello che KIkko sta vivendo con moglie e amante. In se la cosa non è sconvolgente ma alla fine ha lo stesso effetto di un pour parle.
> 
> Quello che personalmente mi ha fatto riflettere, e che non c'entra relativamente con la storia di kikko, è l'assoluta mancanza di scrupoli nei confronti del tradimento. Sarà la fase di separazione e di totale rigetto del matrimonio ma *se una donna m'interessa che sia sposata o meno è l'ultimo dei miei pensieri*


Anche se fosse la moglie di un caro amico? O comunque di una persona con cui hai un certo rapporto?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, è vero.
> Ma a cosa serve un amore che fa male?
> Un "rimedio cha allevia" mitiga il dolore e procrastina nel tempo una decisione.
> E' come un antidolorifico che nasconde i sintomi e che non ti fa comprendere la patologia come dovresti.
> Se una storia è finita bisogna arrivare ad averne piena consapevolezza, anche attraverso la sofferenza e il dolore, se vogliamo.


un amore che fa male non ha senso di essere vissuto
Un amore che da tanto e che ha un'ombra che fa male, vale la pena di dedicarci del tempo
E a me la storia di Kikko non sembra affatto finita


----------



## Heathcliff (26 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ciao utente nuovo.
> Approfondisci e fornisci la tua idea della situazione, che credo diversa dalla mia.


La mia idea della situazione è questa:
Nella vita le cose cambiano e bisogna adeguarsi in modo da non subirle.  Quelli che subiscono le situazioni spesso si nascondono dietro posizioni di principio che non hanno nessun collegamento con la vita che vivono.


----------



## kikko64 (26 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, è vero.
> Ma a cosa serve un amore che fa male?
> Un "rimedio cha allevia" mitiga il dolore e procrastina nel tempo una decisione.
> E' come un antidolorifico che nasconde i sintomi e che non ti fa comprendere la patologia come dovresti.
> Se una storia è finita bisogna arrivare ad averne piena consapevolezza, anche attraverso la sofferenza e il dolore, se vogliamo.


Forse Danny è proprio questo che ti sfugge ... la storia con mia moglie non è finita ... certo, in passato ha rischiato molto di finire ... ma l'abbiamo ricostruita assieme, con grande impegno, sofferenza e dolore, su basi diverse ... ma è sempre la _*nostra*_ storia d'amore ... senza sesso ... e allora ??

Qualcuno può affermare con certezza che non possa esistere l'amore senza sesso ed il sesso senza amore ??


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Forse Danny è proprio questo che ti sfugge ... la storia con mia moglie non è finita ... certo, in passato ha rischiato molto di finire ... ma l'abbiamo ricostruita assieme, con grande impegno, sofferenza e dolore, su basi diverse ... ma è sempre la _*nostra*_ storia d'amore ... senza sesso ... e allora ??
> 
> Qualcuno può affermare con certezza che non possa esistere l'amore senza sesso ed il sesso senza amore ??


Kikko... non sai quanto ti capisco...


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> La mia idea della situazione è questa:
> Nella vita le cose cambiano e bisogna adeguarsi in modo da non subirle.  Quelli che subiscono le situazioni spesso si nascondono dietro posizioni di principio che non hanno nessun collegamento con la vita che vivono.



Rispondo a te, svincolandomi dalla discussione.
I principi per alcuni sono delle maschere, per altri sono delle convinzioni profonde che portano avanti o tentano di farlo.
Avere dei principi non è un ostacolo, ma un aiuto per comprendere la strada che ci fa stare meglio con noi stessi.
Perché il problema non è il rapporto con gli altri, con quello che possono pensare di noi, ma solo nostro.
Io starei male al pensiero di fare soffrire o rischiare di far soffrire qualcuno che amo.
Ma anche qualcuno che non amo. Qualcuno che non conosco.
Mi immedesimo nella sofferenza altrui.
Quando affermo che non andrei mai con una donna sposata, io penso alla mia sofferenza, a quello che ho vissuto, alla mia disperazione come marito, come padre, quando ho scoperto che mia moglie mi tradiva, e ritengo che non vorrei mai sentirmi responsabile di un simile dolore in un'altra persona.
Non ho il cinismo di chi non vuole vedere nient'altro che le responsabilità, le quali giustamente ricadono soprattutto sulla persona che tradisce il coniuge e si tira fuori dalla questione.
Non ce la faccio. Mi farebbe stare male l'idea di ingannare chiunque, figuriamoci un amico, o una persona che amo o a cui voglio bene.
E' capitato, perché nessuno di noi è perfetto e io pure ho sbagliato, quindi so cosa si può provare.
Certo che le situazioni cambiano, non c'è nulla di più ovvio che affermarlo, ma è prendendone atto e reagendo senza scendere a compromessi con la propria coscienza che se ne esce.
Ma questo è il mio concetto di amore, e do per certo che altri ne abbiano un'idea diversa.


----------



## Heathcliff (26 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Rispondo a te, svincolandomi dalla discussione.
> I principi per alcuni sono delle maschere, per altri sono delle convinzioni profonde che portano avanti o tentano di farlo.
> Avere dei principi non è un ostacolo, ma un aiuto per comprendere la strada che ci fa stare meglio con noi stessi.
> Perché il problema non è il rapporto con gli altri, con quello che possono pensare di noi, ma solo nostro.
> ...


i principi hanno valore quando sono applicabili e hanno senso. Altrimenti sono un alibi per non cambiare le cose. da quello che ho letto a te servono per questo motivo.


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> i principi hanno valore quando sono applicabili e hanno senso. Altrimenti sono un alibi per non cambiare le cose. da quello che ho letto a te servono per questo motivo.


E siamo finiti nel solito relativismo etico per cui certe cose si fanno se fanno comodo, non si fanno se ci pesano. A parte la banalità della cosa, cosa ne sai di me per affermare quello che scrivi in chiosa? Ma soprattutto... visto che intervieni dando giudizi un po' qui un po' là... cosa ci dici di te?


----------



## patroclo (26 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Anche se fosse la moglie di un caro amico? O comunque di una persona con cui hai un certo rapporto?


....questa è l'unica remora


----------



## spleen (26 Febbraio 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> La mia idea della situazione è questa:
> *Nella vita le cose cambiano e bisogna adeguarsi in modo da non subirle.*  Quelli che subiscono le situazioni spesso si nascondono dietro posizioni di principio che non hanno nessun collegamento con la vita che vivono.


Questo in neretto è un principio, per esempio.


----------



## Heathcliff (26 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> E siamo finiti nel solito relativismo etico per cui certe cose si fanno se fanno comodo, non si fanno se ci pesano. A parte la banalità della cosa, cosa ne sai di me per affermare quello che scrivi in chiosa? Ma soprattutto... visto che intervieni dando giudizi un po' qui un po' là... cosa ci dici di te?


di te so più o meno quello che hai scritto. Il mio non è relativismo etico, ho principi diversi dai tuoi. La tua etica che tanto sbandieri non vale per tutti.Cosa vuoi sapere di me? Perché ho tradito? Perché sono stato amante?  Chiedi.


----------



## Heathcliff (26 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Questo in neretto è un principio, per esempio.


il principio di un uomo pragmatico.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Febbraio 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> di te so più o meno quello che hai scritto. Il mio non è relativismo etico, ho principi diversi dai tuoi. La tua etica che tanto sbandieri non vale per tutti.Cosa vuoi sapere di me? Perché ho tradito? Perché sono stato amante?  Chiedi.


Scrivi.


----------



## Carola (26 Febbraio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco, spleen, per me hai evidenziato una cosa realistica, e cioè che la sua faccenda è provvisoria come la maggior parte delle cose umane, ché di questi tempi non mi sento di poter definire stabili e certi e continui i matrimoni o le unioni o comunque i rapporti di coppia in generale.
> io dico solo che ognuno ha il diritto di trovare la strada più efficiente e funzionale per sè senza essere inseguito dallo sciame di interpretazioni psicologiche che ho già definito della mutua a ragion veduta.
> ma non perchè a esporle siano danny o jon o brunetta o pinco pallino, ma perchè tra adulti io veramente mi aspetterei una maggior accettazione delle funzionalità altrui, anche se vanno a cozzare con le idee della vita che abbiamo noi: accettazione che non c'è, ed è evidente a chi legge tutto insieme un paio di giorni dopo come me, e che si riscontra in questo ostinato voler definire e delimitare con esattezza cosa è giusto e cosa no, chi ha più diritto e chi meno. E' fastidioso, e' ipocrita, e a tratti sembra una cosa da rosicamento global.
> 
> ...


Quotone


----------



## Skorpio (26 Febbraio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco, spleen, per me hai evidenziato una cosa realistica, e cioè che la sua faccenda è provvisoria come la maggior parte delle cose umane, ché di questi tempi non mi sento di poter definire stabili e certi e continui i matrimoni o le unioni o comunque i rapporti di coppia in generale.
> io dico solo che ognuno ha il diritto di trovare la strada più efficiente e funzionale per sè senza essere inseguito dallo sciame di interpretazioni psicologiche che ho già definito della mutua a ragion veduta.
> ma non perchè a esporle siano danny o jon o brunetta o pinco pallino, ma perchè tra adulti io veramente mi aspetterei una maggior accettazione delle funzionalità altrui, anche se vanno a cozzare con le idee della vita che abbiamo noi: accettazione che non c'è, ed è evidente a chi legge tutto insieme un paio di giorni dopo come me, e che si riscontra in questo ostinato voler definire e delimitare con esattezza cosa è giusto e cosa no, chi ha più diritto e chi meno. E' fastidioso, e' ipocrita, e a tratti sembra una cosa da rosicamento global.
> 
> ...


Quindi tu dici che dovremmo rinunciare agli scienziati e scienziate che frequentano questo forum, con le loro brillanti intuizioni e le loro infallibili letture e individuazione di problemi, con relative efficaci soluzioni per ciascun soggetto che apre un post tipo questo.? 
Dovremmo rinunciare a tutto questo?..
Beh.. Non lamentiamoci poi della fuga di cervelli verso l estero, pero....


----------



## spleen (27 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quindi tu dici che dovremmo rinunciare agli scienziati e scienziate che frequentano questo forum, con le loro brillanti intuizioni e le loro infallibili letture e individuazione di problemi, con relative efficaci soluzioni per ciascun soggetto che apre un post tipo questo.?
> Dovremmo rinunciare a tutto questo?..
> Beh.. Non lamentiamoci poi della fuga di cervelli verso l estero, pero....


E percio tu dall' alto della tua perfetta e realistica interpretazione di fatti ed eventi ti senti persino in diritto di dileggiarli insomma.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> E percio tu dall' alto della tua perfetta e realistica interpretazione di fatti ed eventi ti senti persino in diritto di dileggiarli insomma.


Spleen.. tu mi hai antipatico vero..?
ma vedi.. sarà sempre così.. e dobbiamo farcene una ragione..

io mi prendo in giro da mattina a sera, e non mi prendo mai troppo sul serio.. 
non prendo in giro chi si apre, e porta un proprio disagio, al di là del contenuto di quel disagio..

questa è la mia prospettiva, e questo è l'unico mio "dall'alto"... e cioè un punto che non riuscirai mai a vedere ne a trovare.. ma non perché sei tonto o scarsamente intelligente, ma perché non ne hai la prospettiva...
basta guardare dove ha lo sguardo il tuo Avatar per capirlo...
ciao


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Spleen.. tu mi hai antipatico vero..?
> ma vedi.. sarà sempre così.. e dobbiamo farcene una ragione..
> 
> io mi prendo in giro da mattina a sera, e non mi prendo mai troppo sul serio..
> ...


Ammazza se te la tiri...


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quindi tu dici che dovremmo rinunciare agli scienziati e scienziate che frequentano questo forum, con le loro brillanti intuizioni e le loro infallibili letture e individuazione di problemi, con relative efficaci soluzioni per ciascun soggetto che apre un post tipo questo.?
> Dovremmo rinunciare a tutto questo?..
> Beh.. Non lamentiamoci poi della fuga di cervelli verso l estero, pero....


Guarda... se qui rinunciassimo a te non me ne accorgerei neppure, mentre mi mancano altre persone in gamba che in passato scrivevano molto qui e dalle quali potevo imparare e che davano un contributo interessante ad ogni discussione. Si può non essere d'accordo su una cosa, ma io apprezzo sempre quando una persona sa argomentare e convincermi della bontà delle sue idee. Tu non ci riesci solitamente, per esempio. E non accodarti a Chiara, che è tutto un altro spessore rispetto a te.


----------



## spleen (27 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Spleen.. tu mi hai antipatico vero..?
> ma vedi.. sarà sempre così.. e dobbiamo farcene una ragione..
> 
> io mi prendo in giro da mattina a sera, e non mi prendo mai troppo sul serio..
> ...


Grazie signor "prospettiva" per questa perla di saggezza. D'ora in poi la mia vita, difronte a questa straordinaria rivelazione cambierà radicalmente.

Il motivo per cui tu senta il bisogno non gia di ascoltare e confrontarti ma di insultare persone che non conosci mi è ignoto, ma tu non stai bene.


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco, spleen, per me hai evidenziato una cosa realistica, e cioè che la sua faccenda è provvisoria come la maggior parte delle cose umane, ché di questi tempi non mi sento di poter definire stabili e certi e continui i matrimoni o le unioni o comunque i rapporti di coppia in generale.
> io dico solo che ognuno ha il diritto di trovare la strada più efficiente e funzionale per sè senza essere inseguito dallo sciame di interpretazioni psicologiche che ho già definito della mutua a ragion veduta.
> ma non perchè a esporle siano danny o jon o brunetta o pinco pallino, ma perchè tra adulti io veramente mi aspetterei una maggior accettazione delle funzionalità altrui, anche se vanno a cozzare con le idee della vita che abbiamo noi: accettazione che non c'è, ed è evidente a chi legge tutto insieme un paio di giorni dopo come me, e che si riscontra in questo ostinato voler definire e delimitare con esattezza cosa è giusto e cosa no, chi ha più diritto e chi meno. E' fastidioso, e' ipocrita, e a tratti sembra una cosa da rosicamento global.
> 
> ...


Questa come altre vicende hanno tante chiavi d'interpretazione. La tua è una e la trovo accettabile. Ma se ci si limitasse a trovare accettabili tutte le situazioni e tutte le idee senza tentare di metterle in discussione - e questo per mettere in evidenza forza o debolezze delle stesse forzandole dove ci siano delle apparenti incongruenze - le discussioni finirebbero subito. E forse servirebbero a poco, senz'altro meno a chi le scrive, che non credo venga qui solo per ricevere dei "like". Almeno secondo me.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Grazie signor "prospettiva" per questa perla di saggezza. D'ora in poi la mia vita, difronte a questa straordinaria rivelazione cambierà radicalmente.
> 
> Il motivo per cui tu senta il bisogno non gia di ascoltare e confrontarti ma di insultare persone che non conosci mi è ignoto, ma tu non stai bene.


Non credo che cambierà.. Anzi ne sono certo.. 
Quanto agli insulti che avrei fatto.. Non troverai un solo aggettivo antipatico che possa aver affibbiato direttamente a nessuno, se non in un contesto divertente.
Oggi per me è una bella giornata, perché l autore di questo post mi ha ringraziato in privato, per averlo "ascoltato" senza nemmeno conoscerlo.. 
E ne sto bene.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non credo che cambierà.. Anzi ne sono certo..
> Quanto agli insulti che avrei fatto.. Non troverai un solo aggettivo antipatico che possa aver affibbiato direttamente a nessuno, se non in un contesto divertente.
> Oggi per me è una bella giornata, perché l autore di questo post mi ha ringraziato in privato, per averlo "ascoltato" senza nemmeno conoscerlo..
> E ne sto bene.


Bannato :carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (27 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ammazza se te la tiri...


C'è chi può e chi non può.. E io può


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non credo che cambierà.. Anzi ne sono certo..
> Quanto agli insulti che avrei fatto.. Non troverai un solo aggettivo antipatico che possa aver affibbiato direttamente a nessuno, se non in un contesto divertente.
> Oggi per me è una bella giornata, perché l autore di questo post mi ha ringraziato in privato, per averlo "ascoltato" senza nemmeno conoscerlo..
> E ne sto bene.


A volte sei ironico. A volte fastidioso.
Mi ricordo quel compagno delle medie che le ha frequentate 5 anni perché a volte faceva ridere anche i prof ma a volte no.
Intendo, ma non farne un fatto personale perché dico proprio in generale, può succedere di sparare cazzate enormi, ma anche che il tentativo di capire una situazione da più punti di vista sia utile e stimolante. Anche quando magari dà fastidio all'interessato.
Può anche essere che a volte si sia presuntuosi o che si giochi al piccolo psicologo, ma non è perché un intervento lo si trova pesante lo si debba necessariamente ridicolizzare. Si può saltare. Oppure ci si può fare venire il dubbio che semplicemente non sia per noi.
Voglio dire che se non riesco a leggere Joyce o ad ascoltare Stockhausen può essere perché non sono adeguata io.
Non che nessuno qui sia Joyce. Semplicemente può essere che lo stile sia fastidioso. Amen si va oltre.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bannato :carneval:


Ah ah ah! (Sono al cell mi mancano gli emoticon cavolo..)
Brunetta aspettati una sorpresa da me il settimana entrante..
Ce l ho in testa da qualche giorno.. Ma l devo metter giù
Una bella sorpresa ovviamente


----------



## Skorpio (27 Febbraio 2016)

*Errata corrige*

.. E comunque il post di ringraziamento era da un altro utente che ha aperto l altro post ieri.. Non questo.
Chiedo venia.. (Faccio casino anche io eh..)


----------



## Skorpio (27 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A volte sei ironico. A volte fastidioso.
> Mi ricordo quel compagno delle medie che le ha frequentate 5 anni perché a volte faceva ridere anche i prof ma a volte no.
> Intendo, ma non farne un fatto personale perché dico proprio in generale, può succedere di sparare cazzate enormi, ma anche che il tentativo di capire una situazione da più punti di vista sia utile e stimolante. Anche quando magari dà fastidio all'interessato.
> Può anche essere che a volte si sia presuntuosi o che si giochi al piccolo psicologo, ma non è perché un intervento lo si trova pesante lo si debba necessariamente ridicolizzare. Si può saltare. Oppure ci si può fare venire il dubbio che semplicemente non sia per noi.
> ...


Questo.. E il tuo BELLO..
Un BELLO dove uno sciagurato come me farebbe davvero poca fatica a perdersi.....
Un bello discreto e inarrivabile..
Bello perdersi.. In un BELLO come quello che c'è in te....


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questo.. E il tuo BELLO..
> Un BELLO dove uno sciagurato come me farebbe davvero poca fatica a perdersi.....
> Un bello discreto e inarrivabile..
> Bello perdersi.. In un BELLO come quello che c'è in te....



Qui concordo con Spleen, non stai tanto bene.
Grazie anche se mi prendi in giro.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui concordo con Spleen, non stai tanto bene.
> Grazie anche se mi prendi in giro.


Mai stato meglio in vita mia..... E credimi.. Vedere il tuo BELLO tra le pareti delle tue righe, fa stare benissimo...
E ti giuro.. Non sto prendendo in giro
Mi sento semplicemente libero..
Quelle righe sono tutte x te...


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Febbraio 2016)

*Brunetta ...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> A volte sei ironico. A volte fastidioso.
> Mi ricordo quel compagno delle medie che le ha frequentate 5 anni perché a volte faceva ridere anche i prof ma a volte no.
> Intendo, ma non farne un fatto personale perché dico proprio in generale, può succedere di sparare cazzate enormi, ma anche che il tentativo di capire una situazione da più punti di vista sia utile e stimolante. Anche quando magari dà fastidio all'interessato.
> Può anche essere che a volte si sia presuntuosi o che si giochi al piccolo psicologo, ma non è perché un intervento lo si trova pesante lo si debba necessariamente ridicolizzare. Si può saltare. Oppure ci si può fare venire il dubbio che semplicemente non sia per noi.
> ...


... quanti sei saggia quando riguarda gli altri ... è quando dovresti farlo che vai in difficoltà ... peccato


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Febbraio 2016)

*Skorpio ...*



Skorpio ha detto:


> C'è chi può e chi non può.. E io può


... piantala .... non fai parte dell'Olimpo ... fattene una ragione ....


----------



## Skorpio (27 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> ... piantala .... non fai parte dell'Olimpo ... fattene una ragione ....


Non me ne importa nulla  se non fa parte di qualcosa o no...
È BELLA per me.. Ed è tutto ciò che conta, mi coprisse di insulti cosa che non farà.
Non ci scambiero mai un MP, e non me ne importa nulla
È BELLA e mi va di dirglielo.
E il suo scambiare questo per una presa di giro, fa parte del suo BELLO
Per me...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> ... quanti sei saggia quando riguarda gli altri ... è quando dovresti farlo che vai in difficoltà ... peccato



Sempre massiccio e incazzato?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Febbraio 2016)

*Brunetta ...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Sempre massiccio e incazzato?


... incazzato proprio no ... non mi conosci proprio ... hai comunque un altro ammiratore dopo tutto ...  non sei felice?


----------



## spleen (27 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> C'è chi può e chi non può.. E io può


Si si, ciao, ciao a tutti.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Febbraio 2016)

*...*



spleen ha detto:


> Si si, ciao, ciao a tutti.


Spleen.. Perché ce l hai con me?...
Dici che insulto gli altri, ma io.. Non mi sono mai permesso di insultare direttamente qualcuno..
Sono stato irriverente, sarcastico.. Questo si, ma in generale..
Sono cosi
Ma se qualcuno si è sentito direttamente offeso, perche deve fare i conti con una mia battuta generica, e non con se stesso..?
Dici che insulto la gente.. Ma da stamani mi hai chiamato con sarcastico dispregio  un "dall'alto di te" un "signor prospettiva" "un offensivo" un " uno che non sta bene di testa".
Tu per me continui ad essere sempre Spleen...
Non sono offese, mi dirai.. Ma so che sai benissimo che possono far più male di uno "stronzo" o di un "testa di cazzo"... 
Danny mi ha detto praticamente che "non esisto" e se me ne andassi nessuno se ne accorgerebbe..
E mi ha anche indicato utenti che non dovrei sovrascrivere, perché non degno..
Non sono sottili offese queste..? 
Gli ho risposto con un sorriso e una battuta.. È questi che disturba? Che sciocca?
Dovrei far una stanagliata come oscurio l altro giorno?.. Ma io non sono cosi..

E so che non posso piacere, e lo accetto
Ma sono sereno, e la mia serenità mi consente anche di quotarti, se fai un discorso che mi piace... Come l altro giorno sul discorso dei figli..

Se ciò squilibra e indispone mi dispiace.. Ma io sono questo.


----------



## Tessa (27 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sempre massiccio e incazzato?


Spero di non aver capito....
Comunque non mi stupirei.....


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Spero di non aver capito....
> Comunque non mi stupirei.....


Nella mia presunzione, non vedo motivo di essere inseguita per essere provocata se non da una singola persona che aveva questa modalità. Posso sbagliare. Interessante uguale, comunque.


----------



## Pazzesco (28 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nella mia presunzione, non vedo motivo di essere inseguita per essere provocata se non da una singola persona che aveva questa modalità. Posso sbagliare. Interessante uguale, comunque.


questo post pare scritto dal Signor Spock
pace e prosperità


----------



## Anonimo1523 (28 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Spero di non aver capito....
> Comunque non mi stupirei.....


Tranquilla .... non hai capito.


----------



## Tessa (28 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Tranquilla .... non hai capito.


Si ho frainteso. Tutto ok Anonimo.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Si ho frainteso. Tutto ok Anonimo.


Semmai io non ho capito.
Però anonimo mi si attacca al polpaccio spesso.


----------



## Tessa (28 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Semmai io non ho capito.
> Però anonimo mi si attacca al polpaccio spesso.


Pensavo fosse Anonimo quello del 'massiccio e incazzato'. 
Invece ti riferivi ad un altro utente con cui hai avuto problemi in passato. 
Ho capito le analogie con certi atteggiamenti di Anonimo. 
Potreste provare ad ignorarvi a vicenda.


----------



## Heathcliff (29 Febbraio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Scrivi.


Mah. Non capisco cosa devo scrivere. Non voglio gareggiare sui principi. Faccio solo presente che l'etica personale è personale e viene forgiata dalla vita altrimenti è solo un mucchio di belle parole senza senso.


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Febbraio 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> Mah. Non capisco cosa devo scrivere. Non voglio gareggiare sui principi. Faccio solo presente che l'etica personale è personale e viene forgiata dalla vita altrimenti è solo un mucchio di belle parole senza senso.


Scrivi la tua storia. 
Perchè hai tradito, perchè sei stato amante...limitarsi a giudicare le idee altrui non è il massimo, non credi ?


----------



## kikko64 (29 Febbraio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco, spleen, per me hai evidenziato una cosa realistica, e cioè che la sua faccenda è provvisoria come la maggior parte delle cose umane, ché di questi tempi non mi sento di poter definire stabili e certi e continui i matrimoni o le unioni o comunque i rapporti di coppia in generale.
> io dico solo che ognuno ha il diritto di trovare la strada più efficiente e funzionale per sè senza essere inseguito dallo sciame di interpretazioni psicologiche che ho già definito della mutua a ragion veduta.
> ma non perchè a esporle siano danny o jon o brunetta o pinco pallino, ma perchè tra adulti io veramente mi aspetterei una maggior accettazione delle funzionalità altrui, anche se vanno a cozzare con le idee della vita che abbiamo noi: accettazione che non c'è, ed è evidente a chi legge tutto insieme un paio di giorni dopo come me, e che si riscontra in questo ostinato voler definire e delimitare con esattezza cosa è giusto e cosa no, chi ha più diritto e chi meno. E' fastidioso, e' ipocrita, e a tratti sembra una cosa da rosicamento global.
> 
> ...


Questo post mi era sfuggito ... 
Io non sarei stato in grado di esprimere gli stesi concetti con questa chiarezza ... Grazie Chiara.


----------



## Nicka (29 Febbraio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Scrivi la tua storia.
> Perchè hai tradito, perchè sei stato amante...limitarsi a giudicare le idee altrui non è il massimo, non credi ?


Ma si è obbligati a scrivere la propria storia?


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma si è obbligati a scrivere la propria storia?


No.
Però credo che non sia neanche il massimo trinciare giudizi sulla morale altrui senza minimamente esporsi con la propria esperienza. Tutto qui.


----------



## Heathcliff (29 Febbraio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Scrivi la tua storia.
> Perchè hai tradito, perchè sei stato amante...limitarsi a giudicare le idee altrui non è il massimo, non credi ?


Non ho giudicato le idee ma criticato i giudizi. 
Comunque la mia storia non è niente di eccezionale. 
Ho sposato una donna perché volevo che lei fosse la mia donna come io volevo essere il suo uomo. Per un po' ha funzionato poi lei è cambiata e da me si aspettava perlopiù ammirazione.  Non è una giustificazione non voglio alibi. È una donna fantastica ma io non sono un uomo felice vicino a una donna fantastica.  Ho bisogno di una donna normale che ogni tanto mi chieda qualcosa invece di spiegare sempre. Così ho cominciato ad allontanarmi per appagare il mio ego e per poi capire che lei non aveva bisogno di me. Così è finita. Poi ho incontrato l'altra, è stata una storia di passione che ho chiuso quando ho capito che sarei sempre stato solo il suo amante e che questo non mi bastava. Lei ogni tanto prova a riavvicinarsi ma per me è un capitolo chiuso.


----------



## danny (29 Febbraio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Questo post mi era sfuggito ...
> Io non sarei stato in grado di esprimere gli stesi concetti con questa chiarezza ... Grazie Chiara.


Quando arrivai su questo forum, all'epoca più frequentato, fui molto criticato da alcuni perché tendevo a dare ragione ad alcuni forumisti che confermavano la mia linea di pensiero, più che altro mi dicevano quello che volevo sentirmi dire, mentre mi allontanavo da altri che mi contestavano.
Io arrivai sconvolto dopo aver appreso che mia moglie mi tradiva, vi capitai mentre lei era innamorata di un altro, e in stato di shock. Mi fu difficile ammettere quello che stava accadendo.
Credo sia un atteggiamento comprensibile, non è facile mettersi in discussione, ma farlo è un valore.
Ho voluto ribaltare la tua visione, l'ho fatto intenzionalmente per farti vedere come un certo modo di vedere una situazione non è necessariamente unico e oggettivamente corretto, e farti guardare le cose da un altro punto di vista, dato che all'inizio più o meno tutti ti hanno dato ragione. 
Non so se sia servito, ma credo che se non ora, un giorno ripenserai a questa discussione valutandolo con occhi diversi.. Ognuno di noi sceglie in base a un suo stato di necessità.
E' ovvio che una normale vita sessuale sia ambita da tutti, e che una situazione come la tua sia particolarmente frustrante da generare soluzioni che possono non essere - oggettivamente - eticamente corrette.
E' talmente ovvio che per quasi tutti noi, me compreso, la tua sembra la soluzione più naturale.
E non te ne saprei indicare altre per farti stare meglio che non comprendano un po' di sacrificio.


----------



## danny (29 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma si è obbligati a scrivere la propria storia?



Qui no, però mi hai fatto venire in mente che in tanti forum è d'obbligo un thread di presentazione.


----------



## Nicka (29 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Qui no, però mi hai fatto venire in mente che in tanti forum è d'obbligo un thread di presentazione.


Obbligo no, ma è ritenuto di buona "educazione".
Magari su questo alcuni arrivano che hanno estremo bisogno di parlare, altri invece o non riescono o devono prendere confidenza o magari scrivono tra le righe. 
Io non mi sono mai presentata né ho mai raccontato la mia storia, che a grandi linee è venuta fuori negli interventi successivi che ho fatto per spiegare il mio punto di vista.


----------



## Ross (29 Febbraio 2016)

Quoto Nicka

Nel mio caso è già qualche mese che vago in cerca di comprendere la mia situazione. Non ne ho parlato praticamente con nessuno ma quel poco che sono riuscito a tirare fuori evidentemente mi è stato sufficiente per non impazzire. 
Adesso non ho l'urgenza che magari sentivo un mese fa, di 'buttare fuori' tutto e subito. Spero piuttosto di riuscirlo a fare pian piano, senza mettermi a nudo tutto insieme, come appunto si fa creando un post dedicato.

C'è chi invece arriva carico a mille, magari gli è crollato il mondo addosso da pochissimo e deve sfogarsi perchè sennò inizia a prendere a capocciate il muro (o il bastardo che gli sta fottendo la vita): allora crea il personalissimo post. 

Chiedo scusa a tutti, capisco non sia il massimo scrivere senza aver chiarito fino in fondo cosa si stia passando.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (29 Febbraio 2016)

*TESSA ... LA TESSITRICE*



Tessa ha detto:


> Pensavo fosse Anonimo quello del 'massiccio e incazzato'.
> Invece ti riferivi ad un altro utente con cui hai avuto problemi in passato.
> Ho capito le analogie con certi atteggiamenti di Anonimo.
> Potreste provare ad ignorarvi a vicenda.


Stai dicendo a me di ignorare Brunetta e a Brunetta di ignorare me?

Ma non hai ancora capito che queste sono discorsi da fare solo in mp e nel .... subdolo sottobosco?

Brunetta ... dille tu qualcosa ...


----------



## Tessa (29 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Stai dicendo a me di ignorare Brunetta e a Brunetta di ignorare me?
> 
> Ma non hai ancora capito che queste sono discorsi da fare solo in mp e nel .... subdolo sottobosco?
> 
> Brunetta ... dille tu qualcosa ...


Di ignorarvi a vicenda. 
Per il resto lascio tessere ad altri. 
Non scambio mp con nessuno, senza neanche averli disattivati, vedi un po' cosa ne posso sapere io del sottobosco....
Leggo bene tutto quello che e' scritto in chiaro.


----------



## Tessa (29 Febbraio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Quoto Nicka
> 
> Nel mio caso è già qualche mese che vago in cerca di comprendere la mia situazione. Non ne ho parlato praticamente con nessuno ma quel poco che sono riuscito a tirare fuori evidentemente mi è stato sufficiente per non impazzire.
> Adesso non ho l'urgenza che magari sentivo un mese fa, di 'buttare fuori' tutto e subito. Spero piuttosto di riuscirlo a fare pian piano, senza mettermi a nudo tutto insieme, come appunto si fa creando un post dedicato.
> ...


Benvenuto Ross.
Chi e' il tuo avatar?


----------



## Nicka (29 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Benvenuto Ross.
> Chi e' il tuo avatar?


Sono da cellulare ma mi pare Ed Norton in Fight Club...


----------



## oro.blu (29 Febbraio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Quoto Nicka
> 
> Nel mio caso è già qualche mese che vago in cerca di comprendere la mia situazione. Non ne ho parlato praticamente con nessuno ma quel poco che sono riuscito a tirare fuori evidentemente mi è stato sufficiente per non impazzire.
> Adesso non ho l'urgenza che magari sentivo un mese fa, di 'buttare fuori' tutto e subito. Spero piuttosto di riuscirlo a fare pian piano, senza mettermi a nudo tutto insieme, come appunto si fa creando un post dedicato.
> ...



Ciao Ross


----------



## Ross (29 Febbraio 2016)

*Edward Norton!*



Tessa ha detto:


> Benvenuto Ross.
> Chi e' il tuo avatar?


Ha indovinato Nicka: è Edward Norton, dopo che ha preso qualche pugno in faccia. 
A me ne hanno dati in abbondanza, per ora solo metaforici. Anche se quelli veri me li sono andati a cercare, si vede che non era la serata giusta.


----------



## Ross (29 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ciao Ross


Ciao oro.blu!


----------



## kikko64 (29 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Chiariamo.
> Se una (qualsiasi) persona arriva su un forum a dire:
> *mia moglie mi ha tradito e ora non vuole fare più sesso (con me, e presumibilmente in generale),*
> di conseguenza io scarico il mio desiderio (comprensibile) di far sesso con una sua amica che però mi interessa solo temporaneamente (tanto che la chiamo amica pure io e non amante anche se facciamo sesso regolarmente e piacevolmente) - e solo per quello - fino a quando mia moglie che amo profondamente non tornerà a fare sesso con me perché poi smetto* ,* ma io di questa situazione sono contento e non la chiamo compromesso ma Filippo...


Per il neretto: spero che si sia capito che non c'è un nesso di causa/effetto fra le due cose. 



danny ha detto:


> Io, sulla base della mia esperienza e della mia lettura  do una mia interpretazione, che può essere errata,  confusa, imprecisa, ma è solo una sequela di deduzioni arbitrarie da frasi scritte da persone che non conosco personalmente, come è la logica in qualsiasi thread di questo forum.
> Io (e nessun altro, anche se quoto post di altri per la logica di base che li sottende non per l'uso dei vocaboli in senso stretto, pecore comprese) credo che la situazione in cui lui dice di stare bene sia un compromesso. Punto.
> Temporaneo, come dice Chiara, a vita, come ha ipotizzato Farfalla, ma tale rimane, se do retta alle parole che sono state scritte secondo la mia lettura.
> Un compromesso in cui le parole giuste da usare sono altre.
> *In cui l'amica della moglie per me è l'amante di Kikko.*


Posso concordare su tutto ... tranne ovviamente sulla parte in neretto



danny ha detto:


> Di cui sicuramente ora non è innamorato* (visto che ora la paragona a una professionista)*, ma che forse non gli è indifferente, e con la quale potrebbe nel tempo nascere qualcosa di più profondo, per lui come per lei, un'eventualità che non è del tutto improbabile.


E dov'è che avrei affermato la c...orbelleria evidenziata in *neretto* ?? 
Ho anche scritto che c'è "affinità" con quella persona che Tu chiami "amante" ed io chiamo "amica" ma non vedo da cosa Tu possa dedurre che _"potrebbe nel tempo nascere qualcosa di più profondo". _L'ho già detto e ripetuto: per come abbiamo impostato la "relazione", fra noi non potrà mai esserci _"qualcosa di più profondo" _anche perché questo comporterebbe automaticamente la fine della relazione stessa. 



danny ha detto:


> E questa cosa probabilmente potrebbe forse (e aggiungeteci tutti i se che volete, perché il rischio anche marginale c'è) portare il rapporto con la moglie a essere diverso da quello che è ora, quindi a rendere questo compromesso un'altra cosa, anche solo una fase di passaggio verso altre decisioni.
> Escludere la formulazione anche di queste ipotesi rende inutile stare a discutere di queste cosa tra noi sul forum: allora si dica solo sta bene? Scopa? E' allegro? Quindi va tutto bene.  Ma allora ci si tiene la storia per sé se si vuole evitare che qualcuno proietti una luce diversa su quello che si pensa. E' stato detto a me tante volte: non si viene qui per sentirsi dire quello che si vuole, non si viene qui per avere conferme ma per mettersi in discussione. Ed è questo il lavoro che va fatto e tento anch'io di fare ogni volta, per quanto mi è possibile, considerando i miei limiti di esperienza.
> So che ogni persona commenta specchiandosi nelle storie che legge. L'ho fatto io, l'ha fatto Farfalla dicendolo apertamente, l'avrà fatto Chiara, come pure Brunetta, Spleen  e tutti quanti noi.
> Questo è un valore, mai un problema. Non è aria fritta: è la pluralità delle visioni, che ci aiuta a vedere noi stessi diversamente da come siamo abituati a farlo.
> Io ho una mia visione delle cose: *se Kikko ama davvero sua moglie deve concentrarsi solo sulla coppia per vedere se ci sono possibilità di recuperare il rapporto (che dimostra di avere parecchi problemi) e lasciar perdere la storia con l'altra.*


_
per una serie di motivi che voi non conoscete e che non posso ma soprattutto non voglio spiegare ... io amo mia moglie ... ed il sesso non ha alcun peso in questo ... anzi ...per quei motivi che voi non conoscete la mancanza di sesso con mia moglie la trovo addirittura più che giustificabile ... sono altre cose, molto più importanti, che ci legano.
_
La parte in neretto, secondo me, dimostra quanto possa essere diversa e legata alla propria storia personale, l'interpretazione che viene data al significato delle parole e delle frasi scritte e soprattutto quanto questa "interpretazione" cerchi di riportare il tutto ad una propria (ed a volte distorta) "verità".  



danny ha detto:


> Se invece questo amore maschera solo *la paura di uscire dalla coppia*, valuti la storia con la sua "amica" come un aiuto per comprendere questa cosa e per uscirne definitivamente cercando una vita più congeniale.


Non ho capito bene di cosa dovrei aver paura ... mi sembra abbastanza chiaro che io NON voglio "uscire dalla coppia" anche perché di paura di "uscire della coppia" ma per strade diverse dal tradimento (suo e mio) ne ho avuto già anche troppa ... e questa paura è (fortunatamente) un ricordo passato. 
Mi pare che quello che non riesce a "valutare" obiettivamente la storia con la mia amica sia proprio Tu, che probabilmente non riesci ad "inquadrare", con la Tua formazione culturale, la Tua esperienza personale e perché no ... anche la Tua "morale" (se non sbaglio da qualche parte hai anche fatto riferimento all'etica), una relazione solamente "fisica" fra quelle possibili fra due esseri umani, come del resto fatichi a comprendere una relazione "non fisica" fra due persone che si amano.

In questo modo di vedere le cose, trovo molto del me stesso di qualche anno fa ... quando con estrema convinzione scrivevo "non esiste amore senza sesso e sesso senza amore" ... 
Fortunatamente "Solo i morti e gli stupidi non cambiano mai opinione" (cit. James Russell Lowell)



danny ha detto:


> Come terza ipotesi, anche il compromesso può andare bene. Basta sapere che è e rimarrà tale.
> Non sarà il primo, né l'ultimo e si può essere contenti così, senza illudersi che sia altro.


Questo si avvicina molto all'idea che IO mi sono fatto della mia situazione attuale.


----------



## danny (1 Marzo 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> *Certamente l'amica non mi è "indifferente" come potrebbe esserlo un "professionista" *ma fra noi le "affinità" finiscono fuori dal letto,* dove però rimaniamo amici e a volte confidenti. *





kikko64 ha detto:


> E dov'è che avrei affermato la c...orbelleria evidenziata in *neretto* ??
> Ho anche scritto che c'è "affinità" con quella persona che Tu chiami "amante" ed io chiamo "amica" ma non vedo da cosa Tu possa dedurre che _"potrebbe nel tempo nascere qualcosa di più profondo". _L'ho già detto e ripetuto: per come abbiamo impostato la "relazione", fra noi non potrà mai esserci _"qualcosa di più profondo" _anche perché *questo comporterebbe automaticamente la fine della relazione stessa. *
> 
> 
> .


La corbelleria di averla accostata a una professionista è nel post che ho evidenziato sopra.
Vi è solo un accostamento, ovviamente, per definire un rapporto che è diverso.
Sull'automaticamente scritto in fondo, non so, di solito accade il contrario, ma evidentemente è solo un mio modo diverso da te di vedere le cose.


----------



## danny (1 Marzo 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Per il neretto: spero che si sia capito che non c'è un nesso di causa/effetto fra le due cose.
> Posso concordare su tutto ... tranne ovviamente sulla parte in neretto
> 
> 
> ...



Spesso si cambia per adeguarsi alle situazioni.
Per dirti, contrariamente a quello che scrivi, una relazione (extra) di solo sesso l'ho avuta, ed è durata abbastanza, e fu un po' di anni prima di sposarmi.
Mi serviva, ne avevo bisogno, facevo solo sesso, non c'era affinità intellettuale, non c'era amore, non c'erano neppure confidenze, si passava il tempo divertendosi, non sarebbe diventato altro perché la tipa a parte la questione fisica e il fatto di essere molto carina e disinvolta non mi attraeva.
Quindi si può fare sesso senza amore, ci mancherebbe. 
Magari è un filino meno coinvolgente, ma ci si può divertire lo stesso. 
Mai pensato il contrario. Che poi io preferisca relazioni più coinvolgenti, quando ci sono, è una scelta.
Potendo, io penso sia meglio far sesso con donne che ti attraggono come persone, non solo come corpi.
Al contrario, non ho mai sperimentato l'amore senza sesso. Quando amo sono attratto dalla persona, e il fatto di non avere con lei contatti fisici mi allontana, lo trovo frustrante mi fa incazzare e stare male. Per questo trovo faticoso comprendere quello che pretendi di avanzare, il fatto di una relazione d'amore priva di desiderio, anzi, basata sul rifiuto dell'altro. Per me senza sesso c'è molto affetto, magari dei sentimenti importanti, ma non c'è più un amore che possa dirsi passionale e forse neppure tale, secondo una mia visione delle cose. Resta una coppia, che può stare insieme per altre cose, e questo può essere tanto o poco a seconda dei punti di vista.
Per quanto riguarda la questione personale, vedi, io non ti conosco, ma confrontarmi con la tua storia può servire a me per comprendere la mia e per mettermi in discussione, , a farmi ragionare su come affrontare una situazione che pur essendo diversa dalla tua, ha alcuni punti in comune.
Io ho 48 anni e neppure io desidero restare a non fare sesso tutta la vita.
Per cui, amando mia moglie e desiderandola, sto tentando in varie maniere di riavvicinarmi a lei.
Perché il tradimento ovviamente ma anche i litigi, le discussioni, i rancori, le accuse, tutto quello che è avvenuto durante ci hanno allontanato pur essendo rimasti vicini. Oltre a questi sono sopraggiunti problemi fisici, quindi puoi capire come la mia situazione da gestire non sia facile. Mi manca fare sesso con lei e tante volte mi capita di pensare che io possa farlo eventualmente con un'altra. Ho frequentato alcune donne nel frattempo, ma il mio coinvolgimento verso mia moglie era tale che loro non mi attraevano abbastanza. Non ero pronto a uscire dalla coppia, io desideravo allora come oggi mia moglie. E nessun'altra. Si cambia, sì, per stare meglio o per fuggire da qualcosa che ci fa male. Ma prima bisogna comprendere da soli cosa ci fa più male.


----------



## Carola (1 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Spesso si cambia per adeguarsi alle situazioni.
> Per dirti, contrariamente a quello che scrivi, una relazione (extra) di solo sesso l'ho avuta, ed è durata abbastanza, e fu un po' di anni prima di sposarmi.
> Mi serviva, ne avevo bisogno, facevo solo sesso, non c'era affinità intellettuale, non c'era amore, non c'erano neppure confidenze, si passava il tempo divertendosi, non sarebbe diventato altro perché la tipa a parte la questione fisica e il fatto di essere molto carina e disinvolta non mi attraeva.
> Quindi si può fare sesso senza amore, ci mancherebbe.
> ...


Danny  spero tanto che vi possiate ritrovare che lei risolva i problemi fisici perché sei ,credo da cosa leggo ,un uomo meraviglioso


----------



## danny (1 Marzo 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Danny  spero tanto che vi possiate ritrovare che lei risolva i problemi fisici perché sei ,credo da cosa leggo ,un uomo meraviglioso



Non credo di esserlo, ma grazie!


----------



## MariLea (2 Marzo 2016)

*A volte tornano...*



kikko64 ha detto:


> E qual'è la soluzione giusta ?? Esiste una soluzione giusta ?? c'è una soluzione più giusta di un'altra ??
> 
> Le soluzioni che noi troviamo per i nostri problemi sono sempre figlie di compromessi e di momenti contingenti ...
> 
> Personalmente non mi piacciono quelli che sostengono di conoscere "la soluzione giusta" ... sono come quelli che vendono il metodo "matematico" per prevedere le estrazioni dei numeri del lotto !!


Ciao Kikko, anche io ritorno su questo forum, ma da un passato più lontano, infatti non ti avevo mai letto.
Ognuno di noi decide al momento qual è la soluzione giusta per sé, e chi può saperlo meglio di noi?
La tua è la scelta di una persona che non ha più 20anni e non si illude che la vita gli debba tutto.
Non raccontiamoci favole, dopo tanti anni è l'affetto a tenere insieme le coppie con santa pace dei figli... per il resto ci sono le amiche o MasterCard.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Marzo 2016)

Mailea ha detto:


> Ciao Kikko, anche io ritorno su questo forum, ma da un passato più lontano, infatti non ti avevo mai letto.
> Ognuno di noi decide al momento qual è la soluzione giusta per sé, e chi può saperlo meglio di noi?
> La tua è la scelta di una persona che non ha più 20anni e non si illude che la vita gli debba tutto.
> Non raccontiamoci favole, dopo tanti anni è l'affetto a tenere insieme le coppie con santa pace dei figli... per il resto ci sono le amiche o MasterCard.


Benvenuta o meglio bentornata


----------



## MariLea (2 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Benvenuta o meglio bentornata


Grazie Fiammetta, bentrovata :up:


----------



## perplesso (2 Marzo 2016)

se vuoi riavere il tuo vecchio account, basta chiedere


----------



## MariLea (2 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> se vuoi riavere il tuo vecchio account, basta chiedere


Davvero si può? Che bello, sì grazie!


----------



## perplesso (2 Marzo 2016)

Mailea ha detto:


> Davvero si può? Che bello, sì grazie!


fatto.   dovresti aver recuperato anche tutta la vecchia messaggisrica privata, se sì dammi un segno.


----------



## MariLea (2 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> fatto.   dovresti aver recuperato anche tutta la vecchia messaggisrica privata, se sì dammi un segno.


Sììììììì grazie infinite Perplesso!


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2016)

Mailea ha detto:


> Grazie Fiammetta, bentrovata :up:


T sei iscritta nel 2006, cavoli una veterana :up:


----------



## MariLea (3 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> T sei iscritta nel 2006, cavoli una veterana :up:


ld:


----------



## disincantata (3 Marzo 2016)

Mailea ha detto:


> ld:



Bentornata!:up:


----------



## MariLea (3 Marzo 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Bentornata!:up:


Grasssssie! :ciao:


----------

